# Paige Megathread



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*










this one from twitter and funny.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Welp, I'm gonna have to sit this one out cause I can't follow the rules. I hope this works out. I'll be lurking and enjoying. But yeah, I can't do this thread.

And


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> Welp, I'm gonna have to sit this one out cause I can't follow the rules. I hope this works out. I'll be lurking and enjoying. But yeah, I can't do this thread.
> 
> And


Then bye why can't you follow the rules? Also if you dont like Paige why come in a thread about Paige?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



BillyGP said:


> Then bye why can't you follow the rules? Also if you dont like Paige why come in a thread about Paige?


 @Caffore is probably the biggest fan on this site next to me of paige. He just means it will be hard for him to be positive with her current booking.


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> @Caffore is probably the biggest fan on this site next to me of paige. He just means it will be hard for him to be positive with her current booking.


Really im as big a fan of Paige as you. 


Also will apologize to Caffore.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



paladin errant said:


>


Man I want Paige in Deadpool 2 as X-23 so fucking much


----------



## Lukeazade (Oct 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> Man I want Paige in Deadpool 2 as X-23 so fucking much


Yeah if she leaves for a bit, that could happen. That wasen't too long right:grin2:.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

like i said before if all you want to do post and talk, and bitch and show love use this thread http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women...en-wrestling-discussion-thread-part-ii-2.html


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I hope that the same advice about ranting/showing love/etc is posted in the other threads, it's only fair to all of us.

Back to the theme, I really hope that more of these kind of photoshoots come soon, they are better than anything WWE has done


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Mordecay said:


> I hope that the same advice about ranting/showing love/etc is posted in the other threads, it's only fair to all of us.
> 
> Back to the theme, I really hope that more of these kind of photoshoots come soon, they are better than anything WWE has done


Cheers for the pics haha, SOrry haven't seen Paige in any form in a while, forgot how sexy she is. JMO bit I foind her the most sexiest diva in WWE. She's not atheltic, or fit, big boobs. I don't know she has this pale thing going on lol. THis Dark and Sexy aura.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

She really has lose some weight


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

nice shirt del rio :heyman6


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Looks like delrio is doing/stealing the simon cowel look. And i think paige has dropped to much weight.
Hope shes okay!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Favourite Paige gif of all time


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Fark forgot how Sexy she is


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Mattel zombie


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Shes looking good.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I wanna bend her over.


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Leon Knuckles said:


> I wanna bend her over.


Join the queue fella haha.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Mordecay said:


> Favourite Paige gif of all time


Geez that gif just reminded me why i think shes the sexiest diva in wwe. And the main thing is this thread is turning back into a picture thread yayyy lol.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

One of my fav times of Paige in the ring, when she does this haha.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Mordecay said:


> She really has lose some weight


OMG Paige has gone way to thin


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

The fued we all want to see


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

seems good after her medical check-up today,she posted this video .

https://www.instagram.com/p/BJJOLy3gaTF/

http://scontent-cdg2-1.cdninstagram.com/t50.2886-16/14027870_1648076352173043_914201999_n.mp4


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

https://fat.gfycat.com/LameAccurateArizonaalligatorlizard.webm


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



The Regent Alien. said:


>


Anybody else notice that Paige took out her belly button piercing in that pic? I saw that one of the girls from that Sephora makeup shop mention on twitter that Paige took the piercing out, but the pics they gave were bad angles so we couldn't tell. 

Also, came across this info by complete accident doing a twitter search just trying to see if there was any news on Paige.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



BobSmith3000 said:


> Anybody else notice that Paige took out her belly button piercing in that pic? I saw that one of the girls from that Sephora makeup shop mention on twitter that Paige took the piercing out, but the pics they gave were bad angles so we couldn't tell.
> 
> Also, came across this info by complete accident doing a twitter search just trying to see if there was any news on Paige.


She would need to have no jewelry or metals for MRI etc


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

@IslesFan

Did not know that. Your probably right about that being the reason. Thanks.

I always liked this one.
http://www.paigephotos.com/albums/wwe/misc/instagram-potw/2014-07-25/001.jpg


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I've largely avoided her thread because of the negativity so it's nice seeing it get rebooted!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Missed those HOT Paige pics, good to see the thread return to its original purpose.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Happy Bornday to BabyGirl


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Happy b-day paige.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Happy birthday, at 24 she's already a 2 time champ, 1st nxt champ, pwi number one, rolling stone number one, been in Scooby-Doo, surfs up, Santa's little helper, conan, ridiculousness, total divas, only women to gold the divas and nxt title respectively etc. Very proud, now get healthy girl.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



BobSmith3000 said:


>


This was my first Paige avy here. Salute to you for bringing it up.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

WWE don't even bother to HBD her lol if it was Charlotte or Sasha I would mute them already

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Pummy said:


> WWE don't even bother to HBD her lol if it was Charlotte or Sasha *I would mute them already*.


I like your attitude.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



PaigeLover said:


> I like your attitude.


Not sure if it's misleading. But I mean they would flood in my timeline reminding people every 5 minutes. Just like they did at WM

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Pummy said:


> Not sure if it's misleading. But I mean they would flood in my timeline reminding people every 5 minutes. Just like they did at WM.


What's misleading about that?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Happy 24th birthday Paige


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

happy birthday Paige,joyeux anniversaire!


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



PaigeLover said:


> This was my first Paige avy here. Salute to you for bringing it up.


Thank you kind sir.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



BobSmith3000 said:


> Thank you kind sir.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

How do you celebrate your 24th bday? By getting suspended! Ouch.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I hope this thread doesn't go to hell after this lol


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I hope this thread doesn't go to hell after this lol


You bet it will.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Mordecay said:


> I hope this thread doesn't go to hell after this lol


Spoiler alert, it will.

This girl clearly has some issues going on. She better pull herself out of this hole she’s in because it don’t look good right now.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

catch me up, why was Paige suspended? Just when this this thread was getting back on track :lol.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...-paige-30-days-violation-wellness-policy.html


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

She suspended because of Del Rio as it been reported that Triple H and Management trying to break them up.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

This must be the most awkward thread currently right now :duck


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



BillyGP said:


> She suspended because of Del Rio as it been reported that Triple H and Management trying to break them up.


Sooo they are suspending her because they don't like who she is dating? Am I right here. So management try to break them up, she reacted. And shes the one getting punished? I diddnt think this company could get anymore petty, wow.


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



VampDude said:


>


That was months ago, I don't think it is relevant.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

In before this thread gets closed after Paige's suspension 

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

No reason for this thread to get closed down. Paige and Del rio clearly pissed off management. So they are sending this BS broke Wellness Policy out their. They suspended Reigns for 30 days. So unless they don't want to come across Sexist. No reason to punish Paige, for simply falling in love. Sorry that is all she did. A Slap on the wrist far as I am concerned. No reason, this thread should go down the dark tunnel again :lol. What's changed? Nothing. Del Rio is suspended too. So an I right in saying they suspended her because mangagement don't like who she is dating lol? In any other work force, Paige could have grounds to sue. That is like coming to work with a Duck Tie, and Boss firing you for not liking the tie, your fired! :lol.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I was going to come her to say happy b-day... but that doesn't seem very appropriate anymore.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



BillyGP said:


> She suspended because of Del Rio as it been reported that Triple H and Management trying to break them up.


:reneelel


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Bayley <3 said:


> :reneelel


Why laugh when it true but hey haters will hate anyway.


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



3ku1 said:


> Sooo they are suspending her because they don't like who she is dating? Am I right here. So management try to break them up, she reacted. And shes the one getting punished? I diddnt think this company could get anymore petty, wow.


Well he suspended to i read it a message from Triple H but who really knows.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



BillyGP said:


> Why laugh when it true but hey haters will hate anyway.


This company is petty, not petty enough to make up bullshit wellness violations to suspend people, you're heading in to tin foil hat territory there.


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



3ku1 said:


> That was months ago, I don't think it is relevant.


Still, it's pictures of Paige... And this is a Mega Thread, so therefore we can agree to disagree. :grin2:


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



3ku1 said:


> No reason for this thread to get closed down. Paige and Del rio clearly pissed off management. So they are sending this BS broke Wellness Policy out their. They suspended Reigns for 30 days. So unless they don't want to come across Sexist. No reason to punish Paige, for simply falling in love. Sorry that is all she did. A Slap on the wrist far as I am concerned. No reason, this thread should go down the dark tunnel again . What's changed? Nothing. Del Rio is suspended too. So an I right in saying they suspended her because mangagement don't like who she is dating lol? In any other work force, Paige could have grounds to sue. That is like coming to work with a Duck Tie, and Boss firing you for not liking the tie, your fired! .


She has no grounds to sue WWE. If her piss test was found positive then its pretty much that she was juicing, but if Paige is sure that she didn't juice then I guess she can sue them. Or Vince didn't want them to be together and started doing shit so that they split up like them being put in separate brands. 50-50 on both situations but I think its more likely that Paige and Del Rio were juicing. I mean they do it for injuries, get a better physique(in Del Rio's case).

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Bayley <3 said:


> This company is petty, not petty enough to make up bullshit wellness violations to suspend people, you're heading in to tin foil hat territory there.


Well to be honest who knows but with the reports about Triple H wanting to send a message and with WWE drafting them to seprate brands. Now this seem they could have.


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



TheClub said:


> She has no grounds to sue WWE. If her piss test was found positive then its pretty much that she was juicing, but if Paige is sure that she didn't juice then I guess she can sue them. Or Vince didn't want them to be together and started doing shit so that they split up like them being put in separate brands. 50-50 on both situations but I think its more likely that Paige and Del Rio were juicing. I mean they do it for injuries, get a better physique(in Del Rio's case).
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


It dont have to be Steroids anyy kind of drug can be found even mediciation liek pain killers which i believe she taking for her injury.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



BillyGP said:


> Well to be honest who knows but with the reports about Triple H wanting to send a message and with WWE drafting them to seprate brands. Now this seem they could have.


Different brands, not using them, jobbing them out, I can see them doing this. That's not anything new for WWE. But to flat out lie and create two wellness violations for them both? I don't think so. That's just trying to give ADR and Paige a cop out for their mistake.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



BillyGP said:


> It dont have to be Steroids anyy kind of drug can be found even mediciation liek pain killers which i believe she taking for her injury.


Yeah at this point these guys could have taken over the counter meds and those things have stuff in it that gets you a suspension. Perhaps before taking them in they should have consulted someone this. 

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Bayley <3 said:


> Different brands, not using them, jobbing them out, I can see them doing this. That's not anything new for WWE. But to flat out lie and create two wellness violations for them both? I don't think so. That's just trying to give ADR and Paige a cop out for their mistake.


Believe what you want an di will believe what i want. It funny that first he get suspended then she does to on her birthday non the less.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



BillyGP said:


> Believe what you want an di will believe what i want. It funny that first he get suspended then she does to on her birthday non the less.


Or they just took the same stuff together, that lead to them both being suspended. It could be literally anything, we learned that from Adam Rose being suspended. They could've both had a cold and just took the wrong meds for all we know.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

TBH Paige could of had a cough, and took Pain killers. WWE saw their window lol. So both suspended them, because management not liking them atm. But on her birthday? WWE really are a screwed up company. Paige be smart to go to another company.


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Bayley <3 said:


> Or they just took the same stuff together, that lead to them both being suspended. It could be literally anything, we learned that from Adam Rose being suspended. They could've both had a cold and just took the wrong meds for all we know.


Which could be the case but again with the reports about Triple H wanting to send a message who knows but Back on track.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

What ever..To me it all wreaks of Bullshit!!!! Im going to defend her to the hilt for this.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



3ku1 said:


> TBH Paige could of had a cough, and took Pain killers. WWE saw their window lol. So both suspended them, because management not liking them atm. But on her birthday? WWE really are a screwed up company. Paige be smart to go to another company.


Never get why cough meds are banned in WWE xD

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

@Bayley <3 

Its what I have been saying. It's pointless to defend her until we know if she was suspended rightfully so or because WWE being petty.

Edit: Cant seem to quote your post 

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I am going with petty. This has been ongoing for months management having issues with Paige and Del rio dating. Don't tell me that did not factor in. But agree until more facts come to light, just speculation.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



3ku1 said:


> I am going with petty. This has been ongoing for months management having issues with Paige and Del rio dating. Don't tell me that did not factor in. But agree until more facts come to light, just speculation.


Yeah but them faking a suspension? You don't think they would stoop that low do you? Although I wont be that much surprised.

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Use the other thread before you guys get a second thread closed. There were rules for a reason


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

From this:


To this:


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

TBF her career was no different before ADR. And that is all I well say on the matter. Don't want the thread closed down again. Paige 3: 3rd time is the charm :lol.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Not sure I follow how suspending both at the same time for 30 days helps "break them up."

If anything, suspend 1 and make the other keep working. One is gone while the other is on the road 3-4 days a week for work. Less time together would strain the relationship.

But suspending both for 30 days at the same time means they get a month to spend together and make their relationship stronger. 

Furthermore, if both are due to PEDs/drug issues, it would make sense if they are dating and working out together they both could have taken a substance that led to the positive test.

Seems a lot of people are making a bigger deal out of this than it should be.

The only thing that is bad here is that she has been injured and before that used very little the last 6 months or so. Another month away, more time for new women to move up the ladder and she gets even more buried. Paige's career certainly isn't where I thought or was hoping it was going to be after her outstanding first year in the company.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



deanambroselover said:


> OMG Paige has gone way to thin


I love Paige but I couldn't pass this up:


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

Any news on her medical evaluation.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

The old thread attacked me for saying there's people in WWE who thought Paige wrestled her last WWE match. 

Well.....


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Suspend both ADR and Paige consecutively, I am the game ahhhh, that well teach them ahhh. They well be banging for a month ahh. Lol I mean whats WWES logic. Blown way outof proportion by a big proportion of the wrestling forum site per usual, Ala Reigns.


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

Follow the rules people, every 5 posts needs to be followed by a picture of Paigey.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Very soon people are going to find out she was suspended for something in the policy that wasnt drugs....


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

wrong timing?


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> Very soon people are going to find out she was suspended for something in the policy that wasnt drugs....


"We" say alcohol? That's a drug


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Alcohol? Lol really. That is a pretty common form of drug. How about WWE go down to the local bar, and tell them they are suspended for 30 days :lol Absurd. From what I hear taking supplements while working out while not illegal, lots of ppl do it, but is on their banned list. I just think after Benoit, they take things so seriousley. But it is true when ppl say, Paige and Del diddn't really do anything wrong. Lesnar was actually on Dope, and he gets off, with just Vince slapping his rear end, you get in my ring you have been a very very bad boy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



3ku1 said:


> Alcohol? Lol really. That is a pretty common form of drug. How about WWE go down to the local bar, and tell them they are suspended for 30 days :lol Absurd. From what I hear taking supplements while working out while not illegal, lots of ppl do it, but is on their banned list. I just think after Benoit, they take things so seriousley. But it is true when ppl say, Paige and Del diddn't really do anything wrong. Lesnar was actually on Dope, and he gets off, with just Vince slapping his rear end, you get in my ring you have been a very very bad boy.


Alcohol is not banned, but, acoording to Meltzer, if you go to one of the shows drunk you can receive a wellness policy violation and while I don't think that was what happened, I think that is more likely than recreational drugs in this case tbh


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Mordecay said:


> Alcohol is not banned, but, acoording to Meltzer, if you go to one of the shows drunk you can receive a wellness policy violation and while I don't think that was what happened, I think that is more likely than recreational drugs in this case tbh


Not that i want this to turn into a talk thread again. But all of this is pure speculation. Could be see she trains with ADR, they took some supplements. That are on the banned list. So I think they banned ADR and Paige for 30 days. I Think its been blown out of proportion in any case.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> "We" say alcohol? That's a drug


oh yeah,and when stone cold steve austin opened a can in the ring it was not beer..:lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> "We" say alcohol? That's a drug


Thats just a fine though right? Is it alcahol?



JCole said:


> The old thread attacked me for saying there's people in WWE who thought Paige wrestled her last WWE match.
> 
> Well.....


Tbf that was before this came out. Now yeah definately see her gone


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Never Forget


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


> Never Forget


Back when she had the passion


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Jabsizio said:


> Back when she had the passion


 Lol so true.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

To be fair WWE management bent her over and systematically paddled the passion out of her :Lol. But she well always be the only womens wrestler in history to hold the Divas and the NXT title at the same time, and the first NXT champion ever. I well admit I hated, well disliked her. Most of 2013-2014. It wasen't till her heel run, about last year. Became a fan. Started watching her nxt matches with Emma, and then her AJ Lee feud. Such underrated feuds, really changed the game for womens wrestling in WWE. After he outstanding year in 2013, it is hard to beleive where she is now. But is is what it is, if she leaves, she is like 24, she could come back down the track. I beleive she is a future HOF.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



The Regent Alien. said:


>


:lol, so true in so many ways.


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

Goth


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

So per Meltzer Paige is in her contract with WWE for many years to come. Now no depressing shit because to be quite frank I'm too tired to do it, so I just want to know what everyone thinks: What does the future hold for Paige in WWE?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Caffore said:


> So per Meltzer Paige is in her contract with WWE for many years to come. Now no depressing shit because to be quite frank I'm too tired to do it, so I just want to know what everyone thinks: What does the future hold for Paige in WWE?


It wouldn't be that much different than it was before she got injured: Mostly Superstars/Main Event matches, an appearence on RAW here and there, probably be the gatekeeper of thw division for future call ups, even an NXT "demotion" is likely, since after Bayley is called up the only female star would be Asuka.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> So per Meltzer Paige is in her contract with WWE for many years to come. Now no depressing shit because to be quite frank I'm too tired to do it, so I just want to know what everyone thinks: What does the future hold for Paige in WWE?


Well, I would think that she really has to come back from this injury first, even if she is forced down to just "part-time"...or if she can still go at all (hopefully).

As much as we all want her to be champ and have the long reign that she deserves, it looks like worst case scenario they will continue to use her funny personality for the media stuff she's been doing/movies/tv. This would make sense when Paige just said in one of the SDCC scooby doo interviews approx 1 month ago that when it comes to opportunities like movies, that she would like to "do alot more...alot more." If anything maybe they can help her "increase her star power," especially if this injury really does end her in-ring career. Hopefully it does NOT include a ton of Total Divas (even though she may not have a choice), or her "own reality show."

If she does have to retire, I'm sure that alot of her fans would love to see her as an analyst, commentator, backstage interviewer etc if it comes to that as well...I mean she does say some of the funniest things.

I think that one of the best things she could do, especially when she retires, is do a podcast like Stone Cold & Y2J, or possibly her own YouTube channel where she can post her silly videos (kind of like a PG version of snapchat).


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I would like Paige to go to NXT, and just help the young up and comers. I am serious, that could be a good role for her. Maybe even go for the Nxt title again. Yeah sounds depressing. But she would be great on NXT, helping the development their, now Alexa and Bayley have been called up. She is technically on Raw, but I Don't seee her wrestling their any time soon. And this whole 30 day suspension makes me laugh. What's the difference? She's barley on screen as it is. Obviousley prob won't get a push for 3 years, seeing she is not the focus clearly. I Doubt she well retire, how depressing is that, she's only 24.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## CraigJohnson5 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> So per Meltzer Paige is in her contract with WWE for many years to come. Now no depressing shit because to be quite frank I'm too tired to do it, so I just want to know what everyone thinks: What does the future hold for Paige in WWE?


I think a lot depends on how motivated and hungry she will be to get back to where she was in 2013/2014. I never got the impression unlike others that she had been mailing it in, as I thought the matches she was having were pretty good, but it's clear that her passion level overall wasn't at the same level as 4HW. I think it might be a while before she is truly relevant in the division although she would be needed in case of injuries or if the division remains thin. I think she was probably In line for a title feud (which she would lose) because of Raw's thin roster and lack of choices. I would think that WWE realizes that she is too good to be marginalized forever and that she would once again become a focal point of the division at some point, and if she does regain that fire and starts performing at the high level she's capable of, then I think it would be impossible for the company to ignore it. Personally I hope she does start getting and accepting offers from non wrestling related projects, because I don't think WWE appreciates her and therefore doesn't deserve her. And regardless of what anyone may think about Del Rio, WWE messing with her personal life (if true) is unacceptable as far as I'm concerned and she would have every right to tell the company to fuck off if that were the case.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Ok im gonna say this I am disappointed in Paige for this drug test fail. Who knows what she took but its gonna effect her career theres no way shes getting near that womens title now. Its gonna be interesting to see how shes used when she returns and how motivated she is as I think shes just gonna give no fucks and then quit. Alberto is defo on his way out and I think she will follow him. Something has happened in these last two years and as two years ago she was winning the divas title for the second time on her 22nd birthday and now at 24 shes suspended. Something has gone very wrong


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

Caffore said:


> So per Meltzer Paige is in her contract with WWE for many years to come. Now no depressing shit because to be quite frank I'm too tired to do it, so I just want to know what everyone thinks: What does the future hold for Paige in WWE?


To be honest?
I think this is.a really really.good opportunity for her.
Now we all know how crazy talented she is and how she debuted on the main roster back in 2014.
I think that was a big mistake and that she should have been built from ground up while polishing her character alk the while.
This is an opportunity for her to do that.
Now I know she will job as some sort of punishment for the violation,however if she gets back in shape,gets back the motivation as the anti diva or hell even tap into that brutality back when she was knight,then the fans will be vocal to the wwe about giving her another push.
The only thing in the way of paige now is paige.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Talk about character. Still have no idea why Paige can't go back to anti diva persona like she was in nxt. That character is one of main reason why she's so popular and WWE dropping off yet other nxt girls have no problem using nxt gimmick that make them over?

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

That always bugged me out the most.
They've butchered her Move set,character and yet the kesho sasha and becky and bayley keep theirs?
What sort of BS is that?
If she had kept that gimmick and stayed of total divas she would be a megastar by now.
Yet wwe don't see that and it frustrates me soooo much!
Nxt girls using the phrase "I'm not here to be a diva. I'm here to be a women's wrestler"
Yet paige used that phrase first only she couldn't say it back then when she debuted.
Yet the same girls who use it are now being given credit for revolutionising women's wrestling while paige who has been held back recieves no credit at all.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Jabsizio said:


> That always bugged me out the most.
> They've butchered her Move set,character and yet the kesho sasha and becky and bayley keep theirs?
> What sort of BS is that?
> If she had kept that gimmick and stayed of total divas she would be a megastar by now.
> ...


Politics, Paige was forced to join total divas against her and her families wishes. Now they are using the show against her. It's amazing how she's still a way bigger star than all 4 of the girls they are trying to shove down our throats considering how she's been booked from day one. I truly think she's above the wwe and really should leave now before they kill her star power. She knows a lot of people in the entertainment industry and out love her. A couple of the guys from twd cast are very close with her as well. However as caffore said she's in a deep hole by signing a long contract with the e. They now hold all the power over her.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Paige apprentely is locked into a contract with WWE that still has several years so if she quit now she wouldnt be able to do anything. Paige is at the mercy of this contract


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> Politics, *Paige was forced to join total divas against her and her families wishes.* Now they are using the show against her. It's amazing how she's still a way bigger star than all 4 of the girls they are trying to shove down our throats considering how she's been booked from day one. I truly think she's above the wwe and really should leave now before they kill her star power. She knows a lot of people in the entertainment industry and out love her. A couple of the guys from twd cast are very close with her as well. However as caffore said she's in a deep hole by signing a long contract with the e. They now hold all the power over her.


Source?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> Politics, *Paige was forced to join total divas against her and her families wishes*. Now they are using the show against her. It's amazing how she's still a way bigger star than all 4 of the girls they are trying to shove down our throats considering how she's been booked from day one. I truly think she's above the wwe and really should leave now before they kill her star power. She knows a lot of people in the entertainment industry and out love her. A couple of the guys from twd cast are very close with her as well. However as caffore said she's in a deep hole by signing a long contract with the e. They now hold all the power over her.


No one forced her to join that show, and I don't think the family was against it, they did a documentary and they have appeared in TD


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> Source?


"We"



Mordecay said:


> No one forced her to join that show, and I don't think the family was against it, they did a documentary and they have appeared in TD


Not true, I know for a fact her father was and still is against that show and Paige being on it. In fact I think she may be off it very soon if not already.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I'm not sure Paige was forced, but I know at the very least her Dad is not happy that she joined it


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Paige joined TD, from what I hear because the money is good. Womens wrestlers don't get payed as much as the men clearly. I did hear her Dad and Family don't like her on the show. I don't think she was forced on. But her Family clearly have a big say in her life.

ETA: I Could see Paige on TWD. Event though that show is going to shit. BTW I am not watching SS. Shit Card, NO Paige, so a shit show hahah.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*










Maybe she should model Calvin Klien haha


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Wow Paige looked so different as a kid. 








[/IMG]


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Paige Trolling on IG :lol. Just reading her IG, DAMN. She gets hate for ADR. The butthurt and saltiness is strong LOL.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Man, I wish that when she returns she gets the same opportunities that Roman gets, he was out of the doghouse in less than 2 weeks and now he is back main eventing RAW and with the superman booking again


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Romans superman return was inevtiable. Well your right, WWE are in danger of being sexist. If Paige does not get the same oppurtunities when she returns. But we know WWE is nortorious for treating the women like second class citiziens. But as it is, I don't see her wrestling a month from now. Considering her health status. Woulden't it be great if she made a surprise return, and stole the title off Charlotte, hahaha.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## Be Brooks (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

:grin2:


----------



## Manelpirolito (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> Man I want Paige in Deadpool 2 as X-23 so fucking much


That would be fantastic.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Seeing those gifs, man I miss Paige in the ring. I woulden't even care if when she returns she went back to NXT. I think Paige's main problem imo, is her lack of motivation and passion. Maybe going back to where it began would revitalize her.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



PaigeLover said:


>


Well she is still the best NXT Diva ever imo. Cannot deny the stats or the facts haha. So that was The Bellas she beat with AJ Lee. And Emma this WM. Be great if Paige gets the title at mania.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

English Muffin with the cakes


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

news about Paige, it’s believed that her contract doesn’t expire until April of 2019. The only way she would be able to wrestle for another company is if WWE fires her.

http://nodq.com/wwe/474105174.shtml


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



paladin errant said:


> news about Paige, it’s believed that her contract doesn’t expire until April of 2019. The only way she would be able to wrestle for another company is if WWE fires her.
> 
> http://nodq.com/wwe/474105174.shtml


I'm starting to feel like she is trying to get herself fired. ADR's gonna take advantage of his contract and leave in September. Wouldn't be surprised if Paige got fired. But then again she can ask for her release?

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

PaigeLover said:


>


Better without the black lipstick Tbh.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I hope she goes back to the blue highlights soon.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



The Regent Alien. said:


>


Bae with them cakes.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



The Regent Alien. said:


>


Glad to see her happy and being positive during this time.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> "We"
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, I know for a fact her father was and still is against that show and Paige being on it. In fact I think she may be off it very soon if not already.



You have to audition for it. No one is FORCED.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> You have to audition for it. No one is FORCED.


She was made to do the show, it wasn't something she wanted by any means originally, as per her own words. Producers liked the idea of her youth and the fact that she brought something very different to a show filled with similar girls with similar stories. She from day one was hesitant and didn't want to join for quite a few reasons. She eventually caved due to a variety of factors. As for her father being against it, that's a fact. Paige grew too enjoy the show and probably the money that went with it, but as I mentioned don't be surprised if she requested to be off it/ take a minor role this and next upcoming season...


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

So not forced


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> So not forced


Fair enough, a better word is begged and convinced.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

This would be so awesome for Paige. Sort of a Demon King/Finn balor style alter ego
for her. Call her the dark angel and we are set!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

The Regent Alien. said:


> This would be so awesome for Paige. Sort of a Demon King/Finn balor style alter ego
> for her. Call her the dark angel and we are set!!


Doubt that can fly in today's wwe


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



The Regent Alien. said:


> This would be so awesome for Paige. Sort of a Demon King/Finn balor style alter ego
> for her. Call her the dark angel and we are set!!


even if the pun is funny,the tattoo sucks..but i agree with your idea.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

That gif, with Xavier's face on it, needs the Brazzers logo lol


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I am missing Paige so much. Raw definitely needs her. I think WWE are just gonna stick her on superstars for the suspension she got. I don't see her getting this but push. I hope the fans give her reactions and show management she deserves to be pushed


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



deanambroselover said:


> I am missing Paige so much. Raw definitely needs her. I think WWE are just gonna stick her on superstars for the suspension she got. I don't see her getting this but push. I hope the fans give her reactions and show management she deserves to be pushed


She is stale af.



paladin errant said:


>


Great pic.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

So Paige has give up drinking


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> So Paige has give up drinking


Wait she has? Edit never mind just saw. Good for paige, it seems she is on a real health kick.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Papi out of the company

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2016/0830/617082/exclusive-alberto-del-rio-finished-with-wwe/index.shtml


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Hmmm well PAige follow Papi :lol. Probably. Retired at 24, so sad.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



3ku1 said:


> Hmmm well PAige follow Papi :lol. Probably. Retired at 24, so sad.


Not allowed and also has no intention of leaving either


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> Not allowed and also has no intention of leaving either


So you mean she is tied to a contract? I get. So if Paige has no intention of leaving. What she going to do wait a few years before she gets a serious push. Maybe a while before she is in a ring again anyway.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



3ku1 said:


> So you mean she is tied to a contract? I get. So if Paige has no intention of leaving. What she going to do wait a few years before she gets a serious push. Maybe a while before she is in a ring again anyway.


Tied until 2019. My guess is she collects her paycheck and laughs all the way to the bank while the WWE hides an asset in the back for 3 years. Either that or the WWE actually decides to use her and her popularity once again after they stop their stubbornness. Time will tell


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> Tied until 2019. My guess is she collects her paycheck and laughs all the way to the bank while the WWE hides an asset in the back for 3 years. Either that or the WWE actually decides to use her and her popularity once again after they stop their stubbornness. Time will tell


Yeah most likely this. So a real bad time for us for the next 3 years but she's happy so if that floats your boat then fine. I ain't happy but I'm sure a lot of Paige fans will be happy with scraps/being on TV to Job and Total Divas so power to you.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

What about Paige joining the Wyatt Family? What the hell.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> So Paige has give up drinking


Source?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> Source?


Paige on the top comment https://www.instagram.com/p/BJveO69hAHF/


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Thank's I thought you guys were going to provide sources for stuff as regular things.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> Thank's I thought you guys were going to provide sources for stuff as regular things.


Eh I was busy when I posted that and it just slipped my mind. Knew others would find it and post it anyway.

BTW anything of note at the moment with Paige with ADR leaving? Guessing the contract until 2019 ends anything happening.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Alberto is leaving and I think he will take Paige with him


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

when she'll going back in the ring


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

#Pray4PaigeRio


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Vårmakos said:


> #Pray4PaigeRio



Pray for Paige...Yes!! Alberto..Um!! Not so much!!!


----------



## CraigJohnson5 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I get she's under contract and all but why would she want to continue working for a company that is fucking with her personal life?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

The ball is now in paiges court. Yes the WWE has her signed until 2019, but she can still threaten to quit and focus on a family until that date. Wwe view her as one of their most important females in terms of money and ratings, so it would be wise for Paige to tell them they need to book her better and treat her better or she's out the door. Things should get interesting real soon.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> The ball is now in paiges court. Yes the WWE has her signed until 2019, but she can still threaten to quit and focus on a family until that date. Wwe view her as one of their most important females in terms of money and ratings, so it would be wise for Paige to tell them they need to book her better and treat her better or she's out the door. Things should get interesting real soon.


Correction. Paige is important to them for non-wrestling stuff, much like ADR. They would laugh in her face or serve her empty promises ala ADR/Cody/Ryback in terms of bookinf and not book her better. 

Unless you accept a month long title challenge maybe 3-4 more times in the next 3 years. Thats the best booking Paige will get, I'd bet £100 on it.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> Correction. Paige is important to them for non-wrestling stuff, much like ADR. They would laugh in her face or serve her empty promises ala ADR/Cody/Ryback in terms of bookinf and not book her better.
> 
> Unless you accept a month long title challenge maybe 3-4 more times in the next 3 years. Thats the best booking Paige will get, I'd bet £100 on it.


So basically they are using her to suck her dry. Take all her popularity, make money off her while giving less Over girls storylines to push a narrative that nxt is goat? I already know this, thing is Paige can threaten to leave still and force them to change their ways.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> So basically they are using her to suck her dry. Take all her popularity, make money off her while giving less Over girls storylines to push a narrative that nxt is goat? I already know this, thing is Paige can threaten to leave still and force them to change their ways.


Like ADR? He was seen as a public face (India) and a TD star hence them trying to negotiate him to stay. 

And WWE lie. They may say "Yeah Main Event push" but never comes.

And lets be honest with ourselve, Paige isn't as much as a money draw to make waves, especially not through TD which is dying thankfully. Why care about Paige for money making woman when Nikki Bella is right there too?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> Like ADR? He was seen as a public face (India) and a TD star hence them trying to negotiate him to stay.
> 
> And WWE lie. They may say "Yeah Main Event push" but never comes.
> 
> And lets be honest with ourselve, Paige isn't as much as a money draw to make waves, especially not through TD which is dying thankfully. Why care about Paige for money making woman when Nikki Bella is right there too?


With Nikki on her final year of her contract and a parttime status it makes sense to keep your next only main stream female star under contract. Especially given her age. Nobody else signed has that mainstream popularity at this point. The adr thing is weird given the time frame. The guy sent his notice in 60 day ago. After that he was still being advertised and put in places like India to talk up the company he already said he was leaving. They also had him film td when they knew he was leaving, which I don't get tbh.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> So basically they are using her to suck her dry. Take all her popularity, make money off her while giving less Over girls storylines to push a narrative that nxt is goat? I already know this, thing is Paige can threaten to leave still and force them to change their ways.


Since she can't leave until 2019 I don't think she can threat them. Only way she can leave is being fired and let's no fool ourselves, probably Bayley will surpass her really quickly in popularity so they don't care what she could ask when they have at least 3 people who can be just as or more over than her (Nikki, Sasha and Bayley)


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Mordecay said:


> Since she can't leave until 2019 I don't think she can threat them. Only way she can leave is being fired and let's no fool ourselves, probably Bayley will surpass her really quickly in popularity so they don't care what she could ask when they have at least 3 people who can be just as or more over than her (Nikki, Sasha and Bayley)


Stop to think what overness means: Paige outsells Sasha 3 fold. Crowd reaction doesn't being money in. Think first.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Mordecay said:


> Since she can't leave until 2019 I don't think she can threat them. Only way she can leave is being fired and let's no fool ourselves, probably Bayley will surpass her really quickly in popularity so they don't care what she could ask when they have at least 3 people who can be just as or more over than her (Nikki, Sasha and Bayley)


Mainstream wise I don't see any of those girls minus nikki (obviously) doing what Paige has done from her debut. The TV shows, movies etc. Just looking at Google metrics Sasha hasn't come close in the mainstream target audience after about 2 years since her call up. I also don't think Sasha wants to do anything outside the wrestling field either. Bayley potentially could get very over with the kids but that is still up in the air at this point and eventually nxt hype etc dies down, which is when we will be able to really assessment her longterm mainstream appeal. As of now Paige is a proven commodity, a money maker and has been a draw for them. She does hold some leverage, just look at how they tried to bribe adr to stay.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> With Nikki on her final year of her contract and a parttime status it makes sense to keep your next only main stream female star under contract. Especially given her age. Nobody else signed has that mainstream popularity at this point. The adr thing is weird given the time frame. The guy sent his notice in 60 day ago. After that he was still being advertised and put in places like India to talk up the company he already said he was leaving. They also had him film td when they knew he was leaving, which I don't get tbh.


She has no real financial clout to threaten so if you think that happens you are being naive. And if you think WWE just won't lie you are again mistaken.

Either Paige quits wrestling, somehow reaches an agreement, or is booked like trash for 3 years to be released into indie scene with limited time left to actually have a career. 

But everyone please be hopeful and not even try to change things. I'm done trying to convince fans to take action. We now deserve the shit Paige is going to get. Cause "That push is just around the corner. She's so young it has to come!"


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Sooner or later they are all probably surpassing her. Nobody can stop WWE machine at this point. I reached the point I could give up at any point. Sad reality. Just hope real Paige fans don't fall into that. 

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> Stop to think what overness means: Paige outsells Sasha 3 fold. Crowd reaction doesn't being money in. Think first.


It was also reported paige (the girl on wm preshow) had the biggest line for all females at access by a large margin. She wasn't even advertised for the show and she was the biggest draw, that stuff matters and the company isn't stupid enough to disregard it.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Pummy said:


> Sooner or later they are all probably surpassing her. Nobody can stop WWE machine at this point. I reached the point I could give up at any point. Sad reality. Just hope real Paige fans don't fall into that.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


The other fans are falling into a dilusion trap. In the end neither of us are going to win, and Paige will be finished as a forgotten wrestler who used to work in WWE. Or stay past 3 years and be Alicia Fox/Natalya/Summer Rae


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> It was also reported paige (the girl on wm preshow) had the biggest line for all females at access by a large margin. She wasn't even advertised for the show and she was the biggest draw, that stuff matters and the company isn't stupid enough to disregard it.


There not; they'll use her for none wrestling stuff, knowing her wrestling eon't affect her overness. If people are happy with reality star Paige, power to you.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> There not; they'll use her for none wrestling stuff, knowing her wrestling eon't affect her overness. If people are happy with reality star Paige, power to you.


Can she quit and go into non wrestling things? Like TV movies etc. Or does the contract forbid her from all employment?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> Can she quit and go into non wrestling things? Like TV movies etc. Or does the contract forbid her from all employment?


She can if she wants but I highly doubt she will. She'll stay and sink for 3 years I think


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

just wanna ask you guys,do you have short memory? the rules of this thread? no? does that remind you of something? really not?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



paladin errant said:


> just wanna ask you guys,do you have short memory? the rules of this thread? no? does that remind you of something? really not?


My bad, lost track and am on my phone so couldn't post a pic, but I agree, let's try to keep within the rules.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Caffore said:


> Stop to think what overness means: Paige outsells Sasha 3 fold. Crowd reaction doesn't being money in. Think first.


What I mean was it's easier to push the 3 I mentioned than push Paige for her alleged "backstage heat". And btw, you go to the WWE shop and there it appears Becky's shirt, Sasha's, Bayley's and Becky's goggles (in that order) as best sellers among womens wrestlers merch, Paige merch is nowhere to be found atm.

Anyways, later I will post some images


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Mordecay said:


> What I mean was it's easier to push the 3 I mentioned than push Paige for her alleged "backstage heat". And btw, you go to the WWE shop and there it appears Becky's shirt, Sasha's, Bayley's and Becky's goggles (in that order) as best sellers among womens wrestlers merch, Paige merch is nowhere to be found atm.
> 
> Anyways, later I will post some images


Isles has the graffic I think thatd shows sales.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> Isles has the graffic I think thatd shows sales.


I posted it in the old thread, she was ahead of every female by a lot! Wweshop stuff is daily and inaccurate. As stated earlier too, so we're her meet and greet lines at axxess. Only One close to her is the Bella brand.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Obviouisly Paige will kept around for WWE stuff like media, apperances but I highly doubt she will get a push since the NXT girls will get it. Paige will probably get squash matches and only wrestling on superstars. This 3 years are gonna be telling to see how it goes. Paige deserves better though just imagine what she could do in Lucha Underground or better get booked on the indys. Even going back home to England she would get booked on the indys there. I think she would probably travel around if she wasn't in WWE there would be so many opportunities. WWE are just gonna waste her and its sad to see


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> I posted it in the old thread, she was ahead of every female by a lot! Wweshop stuff is daily and inaccurate. As stated earlier too, so we're her meet and greet lines at axxess. Only One close to her is the Bella brand.


I'm pretty sure back then when you posted that Paige outsold the Horsewomen by a lot, these days, not so much, and about Axxess lines there is no way to measure standard M&G lines, it really is depending on who you ask, that week I remember clearly that some people said Sasha had the biggest line, others said that Becky had it, others said Paige and so on.

I promised images, this was one my favourite photoshoots from her, glam rock Paige


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Mordecay said:


> I'm pretty sure back then when you posted that Paige outsold the Horsewomen by a lot, these days, not so much, and about Axxess lines there is no way to measure standard M&G lines, it really is depending on who you ask, that week I remember clearly that some people said Sasha had the biggest line, others said that Becky had it, others said Paige and so on.
> 
> I promised images, this was one my favourite photoshoots from her, glam rock Paige


It was literally a month ago, of a years worth of monthly sales...


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> She can if she wants but I highly doubt she will. She'll stay and sink for 3 years I think


She can't just quit. WWE can freeze her contract or can sue her for breach of contract.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I'm just happy for the women that their merch is doing good.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> She can't just quit. WWE can freeze her contract or can sue her for breach of contract.


Well honestly I don't know. I was just going by what Meltzer said, which was "from a legal standpoint she could quit, but wouldn’t be allowed to go to Lucha Underground"

The indication is that this won't happen anyway so it's a moot point.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Intersting that in wizard world chicago becky was the only one of an all star cast (cena bellas ambrose banks replaced by bayley and rollins) beckys meet and greet was the only one to sell out. Also her line in toys r us is said to be one of the most packed days. Intersting observation even though she is the least promoted from that group.


----------



## Lukeazade (Oct 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Mark carrano go fuck yourself. Threatening to fire/harassing Paige!!!
Im sure you guys read the news article.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Can't quote but no Regent I haven't seen anything... have you got the article ?


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

go in Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread Part II


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks Regent just got the pm. That's pretty shitty on their part. Can't believe they'd stoop that low. Threatening to fire her... seriously wtf.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Lol just seen it was actually paladin that messaged me the article. Thanks


----------



## CraigJohnson5 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

According to doesfollow.com. which tracks Twitter relationships, Paige does not follow Triple H and their relationship changed as of 8/30, which would indicate that Paige just this week unfollowed him. Interesting.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Feel ashamed to used to have HHH as favorite wrestler and defend him several times. I should listen them sooner...

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

From what I know these allegations are false. I admittedly could be wrong on this unlike the injury thing, but I see no reason why people close to her would go out of their way to a bunch of us stating reports of heat over their relationship or anything is false if it were true. I wouldn't worry


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Wwe really hates del rio


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

To be honest paige should just end this end this relationship asap.
It's damaging her image and everything her family sacrificed to get her to the wwe.
It's doing her more harm than good and let's be honest,if these reports are true,this means she is alienating herself from,probably the only person who supports her anymore,triple h which IS THE WORST THING SHE CAN DO AT THIS POINT OF HER CAREER.


----------



## CraigJohnson5 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Jabsizio said:


> To be honest paige should just end this end this relationship asap.
> It's damaging her image and everything her family sacrificed to get her to the wwe.
> It's doing her more harm than good and let's be honest,if these reports are true,this means she is alienating herself from,probably the only person who supports her anymore,triple h which IS THE WORST THING SHE CAN DO AT THIS POINT OF HER CAREER.


Supporting her how? By trying to influence what she does in her private life? Regardless of whether this particular allegation is true or not, It's clear to me that any problem Triple H might have with this relationship stems from personal dislike of Del Rio. If Paige were dating someone like Corey Graves then I highly doubt he would have any issue with it. And he is the last person who should be trying to advise on relationships after what went down between he Stephanie and Chyna.

WWE just doesn't deserve Paige.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Jabsizio said:


> To be honest paige should just end this end this relationship asap.
> It's damaging her image and everything her family sacrificed to get her to the wwe.
> It's doing her more harm than good and let's be honest,if these reports are true,this means she is alienating herself from,probably the only person who supports her anymore,triple h which IS THE WORST THING SHE CAN DO AT THIS POINT OF HER CAREER.


That is just absurd. Her personal life, and happiness to me is more important then her career. IF that means leaving WWE, so she can be happy doing other things, then be it. WWE beleive it or not isnot the be and end all like it used to be. She can potentially go wrestle in other parts of the world. She seems happy with ADR. If that means leaving so shes happy and content, then that is what she has to do. IT is unfortunate she is in this position with the company. After her first outstanding year. But I also don't think this has anything to do with ADR. And I Do not buy the reports at all. As it is Islesfan debunked them. Even before ADR, he career was heading this way for a long time. I am just saying I don't think WWE is worth disrupting her personal life over. As it is, she is tied to a contract, so it is what it is. WWE clearly don't like ADR, so you know. But it is not like Paige's career was any differnt, before hand .This just fanned the flames clearly.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Paige went ab sailing yesterday haha


----------



## annieadd (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

whole situation is shit. i've seen the suggestion that Del Rio fed the wrestling media that story about the threat to fire Paige, right? what does he or Paige have to gain from that except more heat? and if she sticks around but continues dating Del Rio what are the chances the WWE and Paige can even fully put this behind them?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Maybe it's true with WWE trying to split them up by making up this failed test. They split them up for the draft. Paige seriously needs to consider her future as WWE are just waste her


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Mark carrano go fuck yourself. Threatening to fire/harassing Paige!!!
> Im sure you guys read the news article.


You are acting like it is true. MLW Radio is owned by Court Bauer ADR manager. It is pro-ADR propaganda.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

OK so with us being able to ignore that story, what is there to talk about Paige now? Lets get this thread back on track.

How does Paige return? What does she doe upon her return?


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

i've found this one on the net,someone likes short hair...:lol


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Paige has stopped followng HHH yet still follows Stephanie and Vince. Make that of what you will


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> OK so with us being able to ignore that story, what is there to talk about Paige now? Lets get this thread back on track.
> 
> How does Paige return? What does she doe upon her return?


Probably doesn't as ADR/MLW posturing to get her out of her deal. Like MLW, Konnan postured to get Rey Mysterio out of his WWE deal.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Nope....


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Stop fucking talking and post eye candy.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I did post Paige absailing pic lol. But no avail.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> OK so with us being able to ignore that story, what is there to talk about Paige now? Lets get this thread back on track.
> 
> How does Paige return? What does she doe upon her return?


Have her feud with Nia Jax maybe. At Least it would be something new.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> Probably doesn't as ADR/MLW posturing to get her out of her deal. Like MLW, Konnan postured to get Rey Mysterio out of his WWE deal.


Wait seriously...but if WWE won't relent surely she can't just not come back.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Envy said:


> Have her feud with Nia Jax maybe. At Least it would be something new.


I would rather not. Mainly because she'd be cannon fodder for Nia not a feud, and even if she could win, Nia is terrible and I'd rather she wasn't on my TV.

Personally I'd want a feud with Summer. Or a non-title feud with Charlotte that hopefully Paige could win to maybe pick up a bit of momentum.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> Wait seriously...but if WWE won't relent surely she can't just not come back.


English please


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> English please


Your saying she probably doesn't go back. She's under contract though and WWE are seemingly unwilling yo let her go. Unless something is done in the next 12 days she'll have to go back, or she would be in breach of contract, right?


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

Caffore said:


> Envy said:
> 
> 
> > Have her feud with Nia Jax maybe. At Least it would be something new.
> ...


I'd rather she teams up with summer to be honest.
They have good chemistry.
But to me the ultimate option is to have her get back to being the badass that kicks ass and takes names.
She can't be an anti diva anymore because there are no divas but she can still be a badass that beats her opponents until referee stoppage and not by pin.
She is a better heel than she is as a face but the crowd always cheers for her so that should just turn her into a tweener.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Paige liked this. Doesn't sound like someone who wants to leave https://twitter.com/Rampaiger__/status/772369771975282688


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Paige doesn't want to leave, there's not as much drama and craziness going on as the Internet would like people to believe.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> Paige liked this. Doesn't sound like someone who wants to leave https://twitter.com/Rampaiger__/status/772369771975282688


A like is an acknowledgement not an endorsement.



islesfan13 said:


> Paige doesn't want to leave, there's not as much drama and craziness going on as the Internet would like people to believe.


Source? What did ADR fail for?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> A like is an acknowledgement not an endorsement.
> 
> 
> 
> Source? What did ADR fail for?


I have no sources or contacts with or about adr. All I know is their failings were unrelated substances


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> A like is an acknowledgement not an endorsement.


If you know something feel free to share with us


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*









Love her lips here.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

What day is she due back then ? It must have been at least a couple of weeks by now.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



PUNKY said:


> What day is she due back then ? It must have been at least a couple of weeks by now.


I think it's mid September, around the 17th or 18th. It's quite possible she's still unable to return due to her injury though.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

yep,still 15-days suspension.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Or maybe Paige just liked that to go along with the rumours but really she could be wanting to leave. I mean look how shes been treated pushed a side for the 4 horsewoman and this suspension which is bullshit


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Don't beleive everything you read on the internet. For all we know, Paige, ADR, and Hunter are having a coffee right now reading social media laughing their head off :lol. I don't beleive their is as much drama as ppl say their is. I think it is all just fan paranoia and speculation. Paige maybe in a bad place right now. But I beleive WWE has her back, and she does not want to leave. Nor should she. However a little break woulden't hurt. Return at a later date. However I don't think Paige liking a fan tweet, btw I follow that twitter acc, she is a hardcore PAige fan, sweet girl. I just think Paige is acknowledging her fans.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Love Paiges Twitter Avatar


----------



## CraigJohnson5 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> Paige doesn't want to leave, there's not as much drama and craziness going on as the Internet would like people to believe.


Well I hope she is happy with that decision if she does indeed decide to stay. I still don't think WWE appreciates nor deserves her, and I hate the idea of her being a pawn for Stephanie's phony "women's revolution." She is capable of doing so much more somewhere else, in or out of wrestling. I expect her to begin seriously considering options outside of wrestling regardless of whether she remains in the company or not. I would love to know the reasoning behind her unfollowing Triple H on Twitter.










One of her best pictures IMHO, this is my favorite hair style of hers.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



CraigJohnson5 said:


> Well I hope she is happy with that decision if she does indeed decide to stay. I still don't think WWE appreciates nor deserves her, and I hate the idea of her being a pawn for Stephanie's phony "women's revolution." She is capable of doing so much more somewhere else, in or out of wrestling. I expect her to begin seriously considering options outside of wrestling regardless of whether she remains in the company or not. I would love to know the reasoning behind her unfollowing Triple H on Twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with most of what you say. To clarify, Paige hasnt followed hhh in months. There was no recent unfollow.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> I have no sources or contacts with or about adr. All I know is their failings were unrelated substances





Caffore said:


> If you know something feel free to share with us


You two for the absolute last time PLEASE stop correcting me and contesting me.

Listen to today's Wrestling Observer Radio. 



JCole said:


> Probably doesn't as ADR/MLW posturing to get her out of her deal. Like MLW, Konnan postured to get Rey Mysterio out of his WWE deal.





islesfan13 said:


> Nope....


Enough of this stuff islesfan13 as it will blow back in your face.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> You two for the absolute last time PLEASE stop correcting me and contesting me.
> 
> Listen to today's Wrestling Observer Radio.
> 
> ...


Wasn't questioning you. I know you have info. I was literally inviting you to say what you know. It's seemingly all out there now anyway so fine. I was antagonistic before, I apologise, but now I legit just want information if you have it.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I posted legit information and got a "Nope...." reply and not for the first time either.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> You two for the absolute last time PLEASE stop correcting me and contesting me.
> 
> Listen to today's Wrestling Observer Radio.
> 
> ...


I an just going by from what I know from close relatives, if things changed within the recent week then they changed. I just hope her and the wwe make a smart decision in the end.


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

Well,according to the wrestling observer radio she is pretty much done with the company.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Well until it comes from the horses mouth, I would hold out on jumping to conclusions imo.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> I an just going by from what I know from close relatives, if things changed within the recent week then they changed. I just hope her and the wwe make a smart decision in the end.


Nope you just "hope..." 'd me AGAIN. 



3ku1 said:


> Well until it comes from the horses mouth, I would hold out on jumping to conclusions imo.


Why do people say this when that's never how it actually works?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> Nope you just "hope..." 'd me AGAIN.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people say this when that's never how it actually works?


All I am saying is everyone close to her has been saying the exact opposite of these rumors for weeks now. Unless things changed the past couple of days Paige was not planning to leave. What's going on right now is really anyone's guess. Even Meltzer doesn't really have a clue. Only time will tell in the end.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> I posted legit information and got a "Nope...." reply and not for the first time either.


OK this is a question of mine; if she is asking to be released by WWE, is she looking to wrestle elsewhere do you think?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Don't know if it is recent or not (I think so for how skinny she looks), but she looks really cute here


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I don't get why some are getting worked up, when someone disagrees with their "sources". One's saying, oh that is not how it works. IT is Paige's career ain't it, so far as I am concerned until she says something, or until things change, only source I well trust is the main one. None of us know much really, only time well change that.

ETA: Out of curiosity, IF Paige leaves WWE. Do you think she would go to another company? I see some are throwing TNA around, but diddn't someone say her Dad hates TNA? PRob ROH or LU.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Just read her IG boy you think this paige heh, can get bad. Her IG is a mess. SO many salty butthurt people. she posted a pic of her absailing. And all they are talking about is ADR this and that. She sold out, chuckled at that one. Honestly what is wrong with this gen? I mean when I was watching WWE growing up. Either I was aware WWE couples were dating, or not. I diddn't care. Two good looking ppl getting it on so what. These days boy. IT is like the French Requsistion. Almost like these fans think Paige need their approval lol. IF people actually beleive, ADR is the reason Paige is in the doghouse in WWE, well they need to think again. This was a long time coming. WWE want to get rid of ADR. Which he well just walk. As for Paige hell who knows, if she well stick around or not. I am betting she won't at this point.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Mister Sainr Laurent on MLW radio with Meltzer today said Paige was retaining attorneys against her suspension.

Take it as you will.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> Mister Sainr Laurent on MLW radio with Meltzer today said Paige was retaining attorneys against her suspension.
> 
> Take it as you will.


Her and her parents were very angry about the suspension. They felt it was unjust, it seems she wants to fight it now. How much money would she lose for the 30 days?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> Her and her parents were very angry about the suspension. They felt it was unjust, it seems she wants to fight it now. How much money would she lose for the 30 days?


Depends how much she is on. Loses 30 days wages. She's on 6 figures, so minimum loss of earnings would be just over $8000. Probably more cause that assumes she is on 100k when she is likely on a bit more.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> Depends how much she is on. Loses 30 days wages. She's on 6 figures, so minimum loss of earnings would be just over $8000. Probably more cause that assumes she is on 100k when she is likely on a bit more.


That's a lot of money for her to lose, by doing this she could get heat on her but if is something she feels is the right thing after an unjust suspension then she should go for it. What does she have to lose? If they fire her for it they could put themselves in more legal trouble, and frankly at this point I don't think firing her would upset her too much. I guess they could always have her jobbing to fox on her return but again at this point I don't think she cares.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Going to try to make this thread go back to pics. Paige fans post your favorite pic of Paige from 2014. After a few pages we will go to 2015


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> What I know is that Paige got this attorney the very next day after the suspension ....


For all that is holy, do you have a source?


----------



## Lukeazade (Oct 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

One of my faves from 2014.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> All I am saying is everyone close to her has been saying the exact opposite of these rumors for weeks now. Unless things changed the past couple of days Paige was not planning to leave. What's going on right now is really anyone's guess. Even Meltzer doesn't really have a clue. Only time will tell in the end.


Nope you nope'd me.

Meltzer does have a clue. He correctly reported her injury.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> Nope you nope'd me.
> 
> Meltzer does have a clue. He correctly reported her injury.


May want to listen to the new msl podcast where he admits he doesn't have any info regarding the current situation.....


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

source please


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

Back when she looked like a million bucks


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Anyone know if there is a video of this entrance she did


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

If Paige is getting lawyers involved in this then this really is gonna affect her career


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I would reveal something truly significant that happened yesterday but I don't want to get nope'd again.

So you will have to wait until it breaks.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> I would reveal something truly significant that happened yesterday but I don't want to get nope'd again.
> 
> So you will have to wait until it breaks.


Just tell us, I already told you I was going by what her parents were saying. Idk what's happening now


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> I would reveal something truly significant that happened yesterday but I don't want to get nope'd again.
> 
> So you will have to wait until it breaks.


Is it gonna break in the observer tonight?

If not, please just say, because to be perfectly honest now I just want to know what is happening, and you clearly have information.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> Just tell us, I already told you I was going by what her parents were saying. Idk what's happening now


No as you nope'd me too many times and don't post links even when asked.

Sorry.



Caffore said:


> Is it gonna break in the observer tonight?
> 
> If not, please just say, because to be perfectly honest now I just want to know what is happening, and you clearly have information.


Sorry one "nope" too much. Even you both promised to reform your behaviour.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> No as you nope'd me too many times and don't post links.
> 
> Sorry.


Won't nope you anymore , already posted my sources were from her parents. Is this news going to harm her. Atleast let us know that


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> No as you nope'd me too many times and don't post links.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> ...


Well looking on twitter I know it's something big. Something about what she got suspended for?


----------



## Lukeazade (Oct 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> I would reveal something truly significant that happened yesterday but I don't want to get nope'd again.
> 
> So you will have to wait until it breaks.


Why sit on the information if you think its going to break soon anyway?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> Sorry one "nope" too much. Even you both promised to reform your behaviour.


Look please can you give the information. I think I know what it is, based of pure guesswork. I know you have information, and when you say it's big, it's going to be big. 

Right now I just want peace of mind, no matter what it is. Good or bad news, I just want to know. Or at the very least, want to know when the news will break.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I swear some of you people in this thread act like little babies about this whole thing.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Lukeazade said:


> Why sit on the information if you think its going to break soon anyway?


Because prominent posters here were massively rude and disputed me at every turn. Despite me being right over and over.


----------



## Lukeazade (Oct 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> Because prominent posters here were massively rude and disputed me at every turn. Despite being right over and over.


Well if you're feeling generous, pm me please.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> Because prominent posters here were massively rude and disputed me at every turn. Despite me being right over and over.


And we both apologized. As stated we got our info from family members on social media. Now if you Have news Please let us know.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> Because prominent posters here were massively rude and disputed me at every turn. Despite me being right over and over.


Look mate, I apologised a couple of times now, but again I am sorry, it was shitty how I acted. It is clear you have a lot of information, and now I just want anything to clear up the great mess that is the news with Paige.

I am sorry.


----------



## Lukeazade (Oct 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*










Another one of my faves from 2014.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Jcole stop acting like a cry baby, were all adults here. IF you have information, just disclose, its not life and death lol. Lord.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



3ku1 said:


> Jcole stop acting like a cry baby, were all adults here. IF you have information, just disclose, its not life and death lol. Lord.


Not a crybaby and I am an adult. Bored of being nope'd by those who are less reliable than me.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> Not a crybaby and I am an adult. Bored of being nope'd by thos who are less reliable than me.


Listen I told you I got my info from family members. If you have different sources with different info then I apologize.please let us know as most of us do care about Paige on here and would like to know at the very least she's ok


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Look, me and isles both apologized, we are sorry, we know you have information. 

If you have it though, please share it, or if you have no intention of sharing it, please don't mention that you have info because it will derail the thread. Because we want to know what you have heard.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> Look, me and isles both apologized, we are sorry, we know you have information.


You did this before and I still got nope'd and had to ask for sources. No dice.


----------



## Lukeazade (Oct 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> You did this before and I still got nope'd and had to ask for sources. No dice.


If you're waiting for Meltzer to see if he knows the same as you that's fine but please tell us if he doesn't. Can you do that?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> You did this before and I still got nope'd and had to ask for sources. No dice.


You don't have to tell us any story, just let us know of she's OK and or released


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> You did this before and I still got nope'd and had to ask for sources. No dice.


Well fair enough. Thats your perogative, thats fine. No hard feelings. Thanks for the information you have shared, it's appreciated.

Could you please try and not cause such a ruckus in this thread; like I said, we know you have info, we're going to derail the thread for several pages. It's our fault for getting worked up, but just be aware this is what happens.

Tbf, Observer is almost out. Pretty sure we are all going to know the info soon enough.


----------



## Lukeazade (Oct 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*










Another 2014 pic to keep the thread on track.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

we really are in a kindergarten here....

give me the information
no you're too bad with me
give it to me,i apologize
no way,i want my revenge!
come on i'll give you all my candy if you tell me
no no no you must suffer
well,i apologize again,i beg you,ready to sell my parents to have the info
no! i enjoy what's happening now

hey guys,leave this thread please,it gets annoying here..fpalm


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

@JCole who are you and why do you act like you know it all. Are you Sodutw in disguise? You may have an information but you act so entitled its annoying really. It seems like you just come here to tell us about how informative you are and not because you want to discuss with Paige fan


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

hahaha just letting you guys know, i come in here just to hear the EXTREME paige boys banter. i dont know any of you guys personally, but someone claiming to know something and not sharing because of being 'noped' too many times.... i mean, to me that screams he don't know shit.

or if i learned anything from the 2nd grade is that if you just tell him you don't care..then he might tell you.

Just trying to apply 2nd grade logic in here sorry.

Paige is probably out of the company from what i'm guessing...too bad, she's definitely a great talent.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

you guys sure are pushing it now.


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Shame such great talent has such childish fans. You guys make me cringe it's like I'm in middle school again. You guys manage to shit up a second thread.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

It's all worry from fans after what seems to be a shit situation atm. Let's try once again to get the thread on track, please post pics again everyone. Luke has posted his faves from 2014 now let's see everyone elses. And if you claim to have news but refuse to share it, then don't post.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Or how about this, if you have legit new use the GENERAL WWE SECTION, or and this might sound crazy use the discussion thread I created for shit like that. I really don't understand how difficult that is.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Cleavage said:


> Or how about this, if you have legit new use the GENERAL WWE SECTION, or and this might sound crazy use the discussion thread I created for shit like that. I really don't understand how difficult that is.


Can you post the discussion thread again in here so they know to use that for news now


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Cleavage said:


> Or how about this, if you have legit new use the GENERAL WWE SECTION, or and this might sound crazy use the discussion thread I created for shit like that. I really don't understand how difficult that is.


Someone make a thread at general section and get close in 5 minutes....


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

because it turns to shit e.g see this thread, see the other thread.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Ok then. Just post old pics. Leave discussion for wherever


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> You don't have to tell us any story, just let us know of she's OK and or released


No as you will nope it or try to contradict me when all I've ever been is right.

Elsewhere:
https://twitter.com/Superluchas/status/773968203831648256


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> No as you will nope it or try to contradict me when all I've ever been is right.
> 
> Elsewhere:
> https://twitter.com/Superluchas/status/773968203831648256


Thanks for the link. Paige in lucha could be gold in all fairness don't you think?


----------



## throwaway123 (Jul 26, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> No as you will nope it or try to contradict me when all I've ever been is right.


Come on now, Rovert. It was only like a month ago you were denying that she was injured and said she was taken off the tours/house shows because she was "baby mad and alienating the entire locker room because of it". 

If you know something, tell everybody. Otherwise, stop with the "I know something and I won't say but when it comes out I'll say I told you so even though I didn't say anything" attention whoring.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Please guys take the discussion to the top thread of this section women's discussion I will start it there. Now to more pics.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> No as you will nope it or try to contradict me when all I've ever been is right.
> 
> Elsewhere:
> https://twitter.com/Superluchas/status/773968203831648256


Tbh mate right now you are being as useful as a chocolate teapot


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774021887584272384
W E L P


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Paige has apprentely quit WWE


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Yeah looking pretty legit, Paige has quit. Prob coming for a long time. Not sure about her getting legal representation. But well see in due course.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

First AJ, now Paige










Fuck WWE!


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I put Paige over WWE at this point. So I have no reason to watch WWE anymore. Fuck them but they will down to the ground anyway..

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Paige could of been a Hall of Famer. I mean if she really getting Legal Advice, well I know she is only 24, but I don't see her getting on good terms with WWE for years tbh. THis is probably the end of her career in WWE. However she still has a wrestling future, I Am sure their are tons of Promotions would kill to have someone of her status. Only reason for me left. I well only watch When Rock returns .


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

IMO not a good desicion from paige.
But whatever 
It's her life and she can do with it as she pleases.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

IMO a very good decision. If WWE is not impacting her lfie positively. Their is more to life then WWE and wrestling. Tons of Divas, Mickie and AJ come to mind recently have made that decision. Wrestling does not have to be her whole life. Their is a big wide world out their. And I am sure she can make same kinda money in the Entertainment Industry. OR go to another company.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Vårmakos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774021887584272384
> W E L P


Would have posted this a few days ago but as I said but I didn't want to get nope'd again or be met with the usual garbage. 

Paige left WWE on Tuesday. Brian's story is true.

Cue someone saying she liked something on Instagram and that's CONFIRMATION or "we" saying that it isn't true as Ricki Knight told them. :sleep


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> Would have posted this a few days ago but as I said but I didn't want to get nope'd again or be met with the usual garbage.
> 
> Paige left WWE on Tuesday. Brian's story is true.
> 
> Cue someone saying she liked something on Instagram and that's CONFIRMATION or "we" saying that it isn't true as Ricki Knight told them. :sleep


Whats quitting mean in terms of not wrestling until 2019?

Picture of better times


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Someone still playing insider knowledge. Go outside maybe :duck 

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

2019? YOu really beleive Paige is ever returning, even if she was 120? Lol, yeah not likely. Shes 24, I see her now going to do films and shit. Maybe wrestle for another company. WWE's huge loss is another companys gain. .


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



3ku1 said:


> 2019? YOu really beleive Paige is ever returning, even if she was 120? Lol, yeah not likely. Shes 24, I see her now going to do films and shit. Maybe wrestle for another company. WWE's huge loss is another companys gain. .


If rumours are true her quitting means she can't wrestle anywhere until 2019. Was wondering what is being done about that: is she fighting it or quitting wrestling?


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

https://twitter.com/WWEonESPN/status/774231072225759232

Remember when you guys attacked me for saying there were people in WWE who believed that Paige wrestled her last WWE match? Yeah.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Papi officially out, yeah I don't think Paige returns


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

Him leaving doesn't mean she is too under usual circumstances.
But in this case I guess she is


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Paige is better off away from that toxic company


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774243564100255744


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Damn Papi making a statement! :lol.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



deanambroselover said:


> Paige is better off away from that toxic company


Is this the spin?

Paige has shown some really erratic behaviour the last year or so. Which her super fans have endlessly excused. WWE is far from perfect but the narrative some Paige fans create is pretty delusional.


----------



## leodecraprio (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



3ku1 said:


> Damn Papi making a statement! :lol.


Take a really good hard look at that ADR tweet's username.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

https://twitter.com/luchablog/status/774285044118499328


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Paige is in Mexico lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774243564100255744


That account has 6 followers.. that even legit?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

From that link that isnt Paige at the press conference


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Vårmakos said:


> That account has 6 followers.. that even legit?


Look @ closer.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



deanambroselover said:


> From that link that isnt Paige at the press conference




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774297271777177600


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Paige looking good. A fan there is saying she's smiling and laughing and in good spirits


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

OMG Paige is in Mexico


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

As of this message Paige is still with the company and hasn't quit yet. Somethings obviously going on but nothing official apparently


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I think she has quit but its not been made offical


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

so does this prove that the "Paige insiders" never did or don't really know shit?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Nah she's likely gone but they haven't made it official yet for whatever reason


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Something WWE will never be able to take away from her she was the first ever NXT womens champion and WWE divas champion no other woman has been double champion


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

From the observer daily update

"Paige was there at the press conference but wouldn't talk too any reporters. According to those with direct knowledge of her situation, she was basically in the same situation A.J. Lee was on when C.M. Punk left. At one point this week it did appear she was gone, right now that isn't the case, but it can change and the situation will be weird. The big difference is there is no legal action being taken against Alberto like there was against Punk."

Sorry what's that about her quitting on Tuesday again?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Waiting for the nudes...


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Waiting for this shit to end...


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Vårmakos said:


> That account has 6 followers.. that even legit?


fake account..


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



domotime2 said:


> so does this prove that the "Paige insiders" never did or don't really know shit?


They've endlessly argued with me and dismissed me despite posting accurate information.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Well unless Meltzer was wrong last night, you posted inaccurate information about her having already quit


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> Well unless Meltzer was wrong last night, you posted inaccurate information about her having already quit


Not true at all. I did not post inaccurate information. But it is absolutely pointless to explain why for reasons already explained. You guys nope'd me too many times. As displayed in the past myself and Meltzer get our information from the same place and I am often ahead of him by a couple of days. That's until the repeated rudeness on here got in the way of me posting what I knew here.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Rudeness? Mate get over it lol. Why are you acting so precious? I appreciate you had insider information. But thing is you were innacurate in some regards. You were right, but their was inaacurcies and inconsistencies in your reports. No big deal, no ones calling you out :lol. As it is Paige is done in WWE. Maybe forever, that sucks. But then again I think it is prob the best thing for Paige. She obviousley wants to pursue film and tv. And maybe go to another company in a few years. Whats the best bet? ROH or Lucha? I hear her Father hates TNA.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> Not true at all. I did not post inaccurate information. But it is absolutely pointless to explain why for reasons already explained. You guys nope'd me too many times. As displayed in the past myself and Meltzer get our information from the same place and I am often ahead of him by a couple of days. That's until the repeated rudeness on here got in the way of me posting what I knew here.


So what is it now? You knew before Meltzer that she hadn't quit, or Meltzer hasn't found out she quit yet. Because Meltzer said it looked liked she quit earlier this week, so I'm pretty sure he knows what you were talking about on Tuesday.

BTW sorry everyone else for this. For the sake of those who don't care about this, which I assume is most of you, here's a Paige pic


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Tna doesn't have the money most likely, and I am not even sure any of these 4 would want to go there. But how amazing would it be to see punk adr Paige and aj Lee in tna next year? Could really start a war like the old days.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

IF Paige goes to TNA, I would watch TNA over wwe hahaha.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

TNA had Hogan, Flair, Angle, Foley and they never were able to make more than 1.5 million viewers at its peak in a hotter network, pretty sure that those 4 won't make that much of a difference honestly, TNA makes 1/10 of the audience WWE does and about not having the money to hire them maybe that's right for ADR, but if Paige wants to keep wrestling is either that or LU and I don't know the salaries in LU but I don't think they are much higher


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Maybe money woulden't even be a factor at this stage. Maybe Paige would just look at a company that would treat her as a human being, tbh. Maybe that is worth billions to her.


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

JCole said:


> Caffore said:
> 
> 
> > Well unless Meltzer was wrong last night, you posted inaccurate information about her having already quit
> ...


Well whoever yours and meltzer source is,the source was wrong.
You posted information about paige quitting as did meltzer and now the info you've posted completely backtracks on it saying she's still with the company.
Classic case of posting info and trying damage control after the info might not come true.
Also rudeness? Really? 
Your on an online forum mate,don't expect to be treated like a princess.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Jabsizio said:


> Well whoever yours and meltzer source is,the source was wrong.


How wrong? She quit on Tuesday. There's no plans to bring her back Creatively. I could elaborate but this thread is the worst in terms of rudeness and dismissiveness.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> How wrong? She quit on Tuesday. There's no plans to bring her back Creatively. I could elaborate but this thread is the worst in terms of rudeness and dismissiveness.


Meltzer has actually said she hasn't quit although it appeared that way this week


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> How wrong? She quit on Tuesday. There's no plans to bring her back Creatively. I could elaborate but this thread is the worst in terms of rudeness and dismissiveness.


Let me guess the elaboration. "She quit on Tuesday, but changed her mind by Friday"

That way no one can prove you are wrong if she ends up staying, since she's apparently not quit yet.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> How wrong? She quit on Tuesday. There's no plans to bring her back Creatively. I could elaborate but this thread is the worst in terms of rudeness and dismissiveness.


yep,and you're the official crying baby of the thread..even if some guys here are sometimes heavy ,you always want to be the poor victim of bad guys..

Go back on topic! PICS!


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

If she won't quit in Tuesday what some certain poster gonna come up with? fpalm these people


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

JCole said:


> Jabsizio said:
> 
> 
> > Well whoever yours and meltzer source is,the source was wrong.
> ...


You say she quit yet meltzer says she hasn't quit.
Don't you have the same source or what?
How can she quit then not quit?
Your info is on both sides and if it does show that she has quit and wwe gives us a statement then I'll be inclined to believe you.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Pics please guys, let's not get this out of hand. 2015 pics is the theme now.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


















kada


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Envy said:


> kada


I miss that gear


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Paige's red gear from Summerslam is the best.

Well that or the black one with holes in the shorts for...reasons....


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

This will always be my favourite gear of hers.
Simple yet badass


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Why is their so many girls in here :lol? I think the original intent of the reboot kinda went south After Paige left. Maybe as a rule if your going to talk. You need add a photo too. So theirs not just words, but pictures too haha. 










I always found that ironical. Because when Paige got kissed by Rosa was it on TD, she wasen't into it haha.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I have a real soft spot for her ass hahaha. I hate you ADR


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> Paige's red gear from Summerslam is the best.
> 
> Well that or the black one with holes in the shorts for...reasons....


you mean this one? yeah there a few good "reasons" to like that outfit


























I personally liked the Mania 31 outfit


















And this is one of personal favorites, she looks so fine in the add for her match there


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Mordecay said:


> you mean this one? yeah there a few good "reasons" to like that outfit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh yes the one where Aj and Paige won at WM. Paige is the only Nxt diva to be undefeated at WM. And that well stay that way. She well also always be the only womens wrestler to hold the NXT and Divas title at the same time.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

People unironically thinking Paige has ass :cmj2


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> People unironically thinking Paige has ass :cmj2


WEll shes not fake like some divas. But I Think she is pretty naturally stacked down their haha. I think she is pretty fly down their LOL. Bit I guess it depends on the beholder.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> Let me guess the elaboration. "She quit on Tuesday, but changed her mind by Friday"
> 
> That way no one can prove you are wrong if she ends up staying, since she's apparently not quit yet.


Again I am not elaborating. I elaborated in the past only to be nope'd and met with rudeness. After people saying they'd knock that behaviour off.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Alberto is a lucky bastard


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> Again I am not elaborating. I elaborated in the past only to be nope'd and met with rudeness. After people saying they'd knock that behaviour off.


So that's exactly what it is and your too scared to admit you were wrong in saying she was definitely gone. Got you.

Boy between this, dismissing earlier claims that she was injured before you found out she was, saying she alienated the lockeroom and was baby crazy, and your claims of "Wellnessgeddon" in other places, your accurate information sure is worth a lot isn't it.

Also a quick fyi, people would be less dismissive of you if you dropped the whole superiority complex, mixed in with you acting so precious.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Now forgetting that special little snowflake


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Orlando residents,meet Paige October 8th at the spooky empire convention.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Been thinking, and I really feel Paige may get a renewed push before the end of the year (a proper one, not a classic Natalya built up to put someone over at PPV). Been out the loop for over a year, gonna move one of the 4 girls out the way soon. Now or never really, so if it's going to come, I think it's coming soon


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> Been thinking, and I really feel Paige may get a renewed push before the end of the year (a proper one, not a classic Natalya built up to put someone over at PPV). Been out the loop for over a year, gonna move one of the 4 girls out the way soon. Now or never really, so if it's going to come, I think it's coming soon


Provided Paige decides to stay. I hope she does, but nobody knows at this point what's happening. A push after the year we Paige fans have had would be the greatest thing ever. Even losing a feud is ok.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> Provided Paige decides to stay. I hope she does, but nobody knows at this point what's happening. A push after the year we Paige fans have had would be the greatest thing ever. *Even losing a feud is ok.*


No it wouldn't, that's loser talk. Alicia fans think like that. "Oh at least she is there".

We've really lost in that case mate.

Don't think like that. It's not good for Paige for the fans just to be happy she's on TV, because then she doesn't get used well, because they know it doesn't take much to satisfy us.

If you show them you'll pay good money just to see her on a show no matter what, they'll use her to do whatever they want for people they wanna push, because we are going to pay anyway to watch her job. Are you really satisfied with that?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

If Paige returns to lose to Sasha or Bayley or Nia Jax, I am going to voice my opinion, and I would really hope you all join me


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Paige in the raw intro. Blessed


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Paige is still in the Raw intro. So is it not official she is leaving? I think she has, just not been confirmed yet.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



3ku1 said:


> Paige is still in the Raw intro. So is it not official she is leaving? I think she has, just not been confirmed yet.


It's a new intro with Bayley now, so if she left she would definitely be off. If She's Leaving She Certainly Hasn't yet. Adr was taken off 2 weeks before he left.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> It's a new intro with Bayley now, so if she left she would definitely be off. If She's Leaving She Certainly Hasn't yet. Adr was taken off 2 weeks before he left.


SO I guess the difference, wel be the corresponding raws in the next few weeks. IF she is taken off, then well know.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



PaigeLover said:


>


Man, I love that picture!!!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

@Envy is the goat with pics.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I see Paige posted a Tatoo of ADR on her back on IG :lol. Trolling at its best. I Don't see the big deal, it is her life. She is obviousley in love with ADR. People can judge all they want, shes going to fast e.t.c. But its her life end of day, she is the one who see's fit.

ETA: She took it down because of the hate, sigh what is wrong with this generation. When I Was growing up, watching the greatest era in pro wrestling history the AE. I diddn't care who dated. Now with social media, everything is so scrutinized. PAige is happy, if fans are fans why can't they just support her? Lord.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

This is getting weird now










Say what you want, but getting a tattoo of someone you have been dating is never a good idea, much less after only 6 months or so, but whatever


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

LOL Paige doesn't give a fuck and I love her humor! British ppl are truly the GOAT trolls.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Mordecay said:


> This is getting weird now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But its her life. Shes only human, people are acting like they are so perfect. Why are ppl so judgemental? Anyway. BEsides I Think PAige is fine, she is not making rash decisions. You do realize she is trolling right? This does not mean she is rushing things with ADR. It means she knows how to get a reaction, so that tells me mentally she is very stable.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



3ku1 said:


> But its her life. Shes only human, people are acting like they are so perfect. Why are ppl so judgemental? Anyway. BEsides I Think PAige is fine, she is not making rash decisions. You do realize she is trolling right? This does not mean she is rushing things with ADR. It means she knows how to get a reaction, so that tells me mentally she is very stable.


A tattoo of someone you have been dating for 6 months is not a rash decision? Not rushing things with ADR after moving in with him after 3 months and probably leave everything for him? Are you serious? I'm not judging because I think I'm perfect, I'm really far from that, but there are things that can potentially be so wrong you don't do them. You say she is trolling, there are ways that are less permanent and equally effective. And hell, you can even ask Paige and she herself will tell you she isn't 100% mentally stable


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

She's in deep love with him. She credits him for saving her life, so there were problems I guess we didn't know about. I'm happy for her and hope this last. In other news, what is she wearing?


----------



## The Dark Warlords (Jul 30, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Mordecay said:


> A tattoo of someone you have been dating for 6 months is not a rash decision? Not rushing things with ADR after moving in with him after 3 months and probably leave everything for him? Are you serious? I'm not judging because I think I'm perfect, I'm really far from that, but there are things that can potentially be so wrong you don't do them. You say she is trolling, there are ways that are less permanent and equally effective. And hell, you can even ask Paige and she herself will tell you she isn't 100% mentally stable



Completely love and agree with everything that you said. But i do find it funny that i was saying similar things to this, and you wanted to crack on me at every turn. I guess you finally saw the light.>


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Lol honestly, my point was Paige is clearly deeply in love with the guy. You may think that 6 months is too rash. But he has obviousley had a big impact on her life. Like ISlesfan said she credits him for saving her life. So clearly she has had issues. I just don't get why ppl get butthurt over her everytime she posts something publically. Their is nothing wrong with what she did. You would think she posts something more harmful. Its just a tatoo, geez.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Being a Paige fan is getting hard lol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Boy is reality going to sock the shit out of Paige the second ADR dumps his obvious rebound for someone else and that tattoo symbolizes it all. :cmj2


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> She's in deep love with him. She credits him for saving her life, so there were problems I guess we didn't know about. I'm happy for her and hope this last. In other news, what is she wearing?


She's not wearing anything....

In fact sorry on second viewing she's wearing a Bra and a very small thong.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Is it actually a tattoo? I mean if she stays and wrestle that tattoo would be show up because her attire can't cover up. Well I might be wrong though 

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> Boy is reality going to sock the shit out of Paige the second ADR dumps his obvious rebound for someone else and that tattoo symbolizes it all. :cmj2


Mate your making conclusions here. Did ADR Tell you Paige was a rebound. He decleared PAige is the love of his life on Twitter. I am not sure he would put him self out their. consisdering he's been married, and have kids. IF Paige was just a rebound. OR are you just trolling? That makes more sense


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:
> 
> 
> > Boy is reality going to sock the shit out of Paige the second ADR dumps his obvious rebound for someone else and that tattoo symbolizes it all.
> ...


He didn't. 
It was a fake account.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Paige, you just gone full retard! Never go full retard! I had enough of this shit Paige! Stop!!!!!


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

paige can do what she wants about tattoo but we can have our own idea about that..i agree with Mordecay about this tattoo,putting your love or your kids as tattoo i can't understand,why? you can love someone without putting his name on your skin;and with time you're always wrong.
even if i like Paige's humour,she probably knows she puts oil on fire with this act,not sure it's a good idea at this time..


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

The bizarre attempts of rationalising Paige's unsettling behaviour the past year by her fans is really sad and not helpful at all.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

So what do you suggest we do then? Stop supporting her? Be snide and judgemental?

"Oh she is acting stupid. I hate her now."


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Imho people who aren't even her fans shouldn't be so invested in her personal life/ looking for something negative. Maybe the pressures of people judging everything she does finally caught up to her, and she just needs a break from everything. Maybe adr is the person giving her love and making her feel good at a rough time in her life. I don't care what anybody says but no female on that roster has been judged, hated and harassed online the past 3 years than her. To top it off the girl is in her early 20s away from all of her family at home. I wish her well.


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

Caffore said:


> So what do you suggest we do then? Stop supporting her? Be snide and judgemental?
> 
> "Oh she is acting stupid. I hate her now."


Not reason to hate.
I'll always support her,but I can't deny that what she is currently doing is immature and plain dumb.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Jabsizio said:


> Not reason to hate.
> I'll always support her,but I can't deny that what she is currently doing is immature and plain dumb.


Am I being delusional if I just don't give a shit. 

And not aimed at you either. More aimed at that bottom feeder who revels in the misfortune of wrestlers he doesn't like.


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

Caffore said:


> Jabsizio said:
> 
> 
> > Not reason to hate.
> ...


Can't lie,I'm close to reaching that point too.
And not only him,the whole Internet has turned on her.
Just last year she was being praised as the next lita and now they're all hating on her because she hooked up with some guy.
Even before she got suspended and she got out of hand people were hating on because of ADR.
I just hoped that it didn't affect her career and even if it did it had nothing to do with her relationship,but alas,the instagram post confirmed for me otherwise.



Btw guys,does anyone know how her family is reacting to all this?


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> So what do you suggest we do then? Stop supporting her? Be snide and judgemental?
> 
> "Oh she is acting stupid. I hate her now."


Stop enabling her.



Caffore said:


> Am I being delusional if I just don't give a shit.
> 
> And not aimed at you either. More aimed at that bottom feeder who revels in the misfortune of wrestlers he doesn't like.


I like Paige and probably have been following her career longer than you have. And have more mutual friends who are very concerned about her.

But continue to act like her behaviour hasn't been concerning this past year and fantasy book WWE returns that most likely will never happen unless something drastic happens.



Jabsizio said:


> And not only him,the whole Internet has turned on her.


I haven't turned on her. Just some of her fans are really atrocious in how they have reacted to all this and create these insane narratives. 



Jabsizio said:


> Btw guys,does anyone know how her family is reacting to all this?


https://twitter.com/RealsarayaK/status/775577937395453952


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Keep the thread on topic please. Use the discussion to judge and talk about paiges personal life, but don't do it here. There's an entire general section with over 20 pages of people who never even liked paige to begin with calling her crazy and a bad person. Use that. I for one am inclined to believe if people weren't harassing her and sending her death threats on the daily from her debut she wouldn't be going through a depression phase to begin with, and wouldn't need adr to lean on. @Envy if you have any pics, please post. You usually have some good ones.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


























I have and will always be a mark for Paige. It's her right to live her life the way she wants. It's not my place to judge.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> Keep the thread on topic please. Use the discussion to judge and talk about paiges personal life, but don't do it here. There's an entire general section with over 20 pages of people who never even liked paige to begin with calling her crazy and a bad person. Use that. I for one am inclined to believe if people weren't harassing her and sending her death threats on the daily from her debut she wouldn't be going through a depression phase to begin with, and wouldn't need adr to lean on.


I wish all your posts were this realistic. Her family has a history of mental illness, addiction issues and she has been bumping since her early teens. But you've posters in this thread claiming this morning's Instagram and tattoo as just "trolling".

I wish her "fans" would be more mature about her behaviour and maybe ask her to seek help if she needs it rather than waving every instance of concerning situation or detail off. Close friends who are very concerned have tried to contact her the past weeks and Paige hasn't responded. Maybe her fans could get through to her.

Everyone stop enabling a vulnerable person.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> Stop enabling her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK. So what is not enabling her? I really don't feel fans should act as judgemental parents in anyway because to be quite frank most of us here have literally no connection to her in real life. It's really not our place to be a nagging figure so to speak.

Really I'm trying to think what do you are suggesting we actually do? At most, we shouldn't comment positively or negatively. Positive is as you say enabling, negative is really gonna have no effect because who are we, no bodies. 

And for me, her personally life is her personal life, I have no control over it and no real stake in it. Beyond hoping she is happy, I have very little care what she does in that aspect. Even when she's not happy, well theres not much to be done. I'm just some stranger on a forum. As much as I would want to do something, it's really not something I can do. That a lot of us can do.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

This thread is always a good place to get a good laugh, between the haters and the obsessive fans 99% of the time someone posts something hilarious



islesfan13 said:


> Imho people who aren't even her fans shouldn't be so invested in her personal life/ looking for something negative. Maybe the pressures of people judging everything she does finally caught up to her, and she just needs a break from everything. Maybe adr is the person giving her love and making her feel good at a rough time in her life. I don't care what anybody says but *no female on that roster has been judged, hated and harassed online the past 3 years than her*. To top it off the girl is in her early 20s away from all of her family at home. I wish her well.


AJ had been in the same situation tbh. And maybe no woman wrestler has been judged, hated and harassed the way she has because the other women don't get into as much troubles as she does in a very public way. I always find curious that when she does something right the opinion is that she is awesome in and out of the ring (and I think she is btw) but when she fucks up the opinion is "it's her private life, she can do whatever she wants, we shouldn't comment". That's double standards at his best.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Maybe you guys should stop arguing until everything is clear. But no matter what I still wish her well.

I miss NXT Paige. Not dig on main roster character but her NXT persona was genuinely on another level. Most charismatic woman I've ever seen in my life as a wrestling fan.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

:lol Lord no wonder Paige fans have such a bad rep, for being self righteouss, over in flated, smarks. Unsettling behaviour? All I see is unsettling behaviour from ppl, her acussing her of baseless things. Simply because your not fan of who shes dating. Your trying to come across as neutral, oh im not a apologist .But all your doing is contributing to the cyberbulling culture. All your doing is coming across as smarky, judgemental, and self righteouss. I a, not going to sit here and say Paige is perfect. But I am not also going to get all smug, and start taking pot shots at a young women. Then start taking shots at her family, and say they have a history of mentle illness. I mean what is wrong with some of you ppl? You call yourself fans, yet you get so invested in her personal life, and try to bring her down. She gets enough of that from haters. I am sorry I have seen nothing from Paige to suggest their is anythign wrong with with her behaviour. I am more troubled by the behaviour, of some of her so called fans. As it is Paige well never come here, thank god for that lol Honestly.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Bloody hell. Who cares if she got a tattoo of his name on her? I'm a fan of Paige as a wrestler, as I'm not a person friend I have no need to comment on her social life or spread opinions of what she should and shouldn't do. It's her life, let her get on with it.

Now...she was still in the RAW intro which is a good sign. Her suspension ends on Friday or Saturday right? If that's the case she could technically return to RAW on Monday however...is she actually cleared from her injury? There's been so much about her quitting, or not quitting that the actual reason she was absent in the first place hasn't been touched on much.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Per her brothers Facebook Paige is going to be at WAW this weekend. Bit of time at home with her family could do her goo 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10155206107887598&id=576432597


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Anyway back on topic


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



3ku1 said:


> Anyway back on topic



That red dress one is REALLY one of my favourites


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Paige will be at Orlando spookycon Oct 8th. Buy tix now and then visit mickey mouse a few miles away. Also Paige and adr have opened their first restaurant in the usa. Congrats to both.


----------



## dmbgame (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

can we get back to talking about the beautiful buns on Paige <3


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> OK. So what is not enabling her? I really don't feel fans should act as judgemental parents in anyway because to be quite frank most of us here have literally no connection to her in real life. It's really not our place to be a nagging figure so to speak.
> 
> Really I'm trying to think what do you are suggesting we actually do? At most, we shouldn't comment positively or negatively. Positive is as you say enabling, negative is really gonna have no effect because who are we, no bodies.
> 
> And for me, her personally life is her personal life, I have no control over it and no real stake in it. Beyond hoping she is happy, I have very little care what she does in that aspect. Even when she's not happy, well theres not much to be done. I'm just some stranger on a forum. As much as I would want to do something, it's really not something I can do. That a lot of us can do.


You and islesfan13 follow her personal life avidly and don't pretend you don't as I could go through your post histories. And you are just saying otherwise as the situation suits. 

You called me a bottom feeder for some bizarre reason as I am just bringing people back to Earth from some of the absolute juvenile nonsense here. Whether it be writing off her new tattoo as trolling or painting WWE as entirely evil and Paige a saint.

Just stop explaining away genuinely concerning behaviour that's all. It doesn't help her situation.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> You and islesfan13 follow her personal life avidly and don't pretend you don't as I could go through your post histories. And you are just saying otherwise as the situation suits.
> 
> You called me a bottom feeder for some bizarre reason as I am just bringing people back to Earth from some of the absolute juvenile nonsense here. Whether it be writing off her new tattoo as trolling or painting WWE as entirely evil and Paige a saint.
> 
> Just stop explaining away genuinely concerning behaviour that's all. It doesn't help her situation.


Well, yeah thats fair. Just not sure exactly what we can do beyond, as you say not trying to rstionalize. And tbh, the way it is now, what good does not rationalizing do? Won't make a huge difference.

If it's as bad as you are letting on, then sadly theres not much that can be done. Really all we can do as fans is continue supporting her as best we can. Encouraging doesn't help, and being judgemental doesn't do anything. Neither does burying your head in the sand. 

It's no win really.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Rather paint her as a saint, then paint her as a devil. Because she got a Tattoo of her bf :lol. I mean honestly who gives a shit. Theirs no concerning behaviour at all, people are blowing it way out of proportion, per usual. She got a Tatoo, she has alinated ppl backstage, she got arrested bla bla bla. Shes only human, arent we all. She's obviousley a young women whos under alot of pressure, and was exposed so early, and is not coping. I think thats pretty normal. Prob what she needs is a huge break from WWE, and all the public pressure that comes with it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

JCole being the smartest person in the thread because he's right.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

So in the continuing drama, there is this http://www.pwinsider.com/article/104717/paigewwe-update.html?p=1

Not saying this is right. Just another twist maybe


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

If that pwinsider report is true,then I'm never believing another dirtsheet ever again.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Jabsizio said:


> If that pwinsider report is true,then I'm never believing another dirtsheet ever again.


Why? Look at what it said WWE and Paige had been communicating the last few days - implying they hadn't been previously to that. Which is true.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

One or another side of so-called insider would be exposed as a fraud over Paige news. Love it [emoji38] wrestling version of Guillem Balague.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> Why? Look at what it said WWE and Paige had been communicating the last few days - implying they hadn't been previously to that. Which is true.


So has it changed now? Is that report right?


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> So has it changed now? Is that report right?


It being?

Yesterday Paige's brother was hyping Paige appearing in the UK for the WAW shows Alberto is working.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> It being?
> 
> Yesterday Paige's brother was hyping Paige appearing in the UK for the WAW shows Alberto is working.


It being her return.

Her brother was, I am aware. If she is working raw though she can return for Raw. The show is Saturday night right?


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> It being her return.


Mike has a great track record.

People are already running with these crazy narratives. But I suggest you and others listen to PWInsider's Paige audio update last week if you think things weren't fractured between Paige and WWE. But people here will choose the news that's suits them. But Mike Johnson last week reported that WWE had no Creative plans to bring her back.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> Mike has a great track record.
> 
> People are already running with these crazy narratives. But I suggest you and others listen to PWInsider's Paige audio update last week if you think things weren't fractured between Paige and WWE. But people here will choose the news that's suits them. But Mike Johnson last week reported that WWE had no Creative plans to bring her back.


Yeah I was aware of that audio, listened to it. I'm really worried about that. I tried to be positive around it but yeah, thats a real concern

Do you think it is probable that this is all true then and she's coming back? Do you think Mike is right?

In which case somethibg drastic would have had to have happened, by your own admission. What would that be do you think?

Also Paige tweeted she is flying out today. Not something we didn't know already tbf though


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I guess they need another body for Nia to destroy or something for Bayley to do while Charlotte and Sasha keep hot potatoing with the title


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Per goat source Ricky knight. Paige has not left the wwe.


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

JCole said:


> Jabsizio said:
> 
> 
> > If that pwinsider report is true,then I'm never believing another dirtsheet ever again.
> ...


Oh yeah no.
Some dirtsheet so explaining that she was looking for ways out of her contract and hired legal representation.
I don't think she would simply go back to wwe and say hey I'm sorry,I'm coming back now " after she did all that.
And no way wwe would just accept her back without any consequences if even a shred of all of this is true.
She may be a good investment but she's not exactly the company's golden girl.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> Mike has a great track record.
> 
> People are already running with these crazy narratives. But I suggest you and others listen to PWInsider's Paige audio update last week if you think things weren't fractured between Paige and WWE. But people here will choose the news that's suits them. But Mike Johnson last week reported that WWE had no Creative plans to bring her back.


OK please, Do you think Mike Johnson is right?

I know he has a great track record but do you think he is right with this?


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> JCole being the smartest person in the thread because he's right.


the nanny of the baby is here..get out hater..:evil


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Tbh even if reports are true shes returning to Raw. I don't see how shes in any better posistion currently. Before the brand split 2 or 3 months ago. WWE creative wont push her any time soon. The 4H are the priority, that and other variables. Paige is the gatekeeper theyll use her cred to give Nia etc squash matches.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

If she comeback I hope she moves to SmackDown. Del Rio is no longer there so it's possibly. Don't mind her not getting better booking than Alexa Bliss or Naomi but I rather her stay away from 3 goddesses who couldn't be touched


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Pummy said:


> If she comeback I hope she moves to SmackDown. Del Rio is no longer there so it's possibly. Don't mind her not getting better booking than Alexa Bliss or Naomi but I rather her stay away from 3 goddesses who couldn't be touched


Bliss and Naomi should be getting no where the booking of paige. If paige went to sd she should be the instant alpha. If not keep her the hell away.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Let's keep it easy on @JCole obviously things were not sunny the last couple of weeks. It's obvious the 2 sides were negotiating and keeping things quiet. It seems an agreement was reached in which Paige apparently decided to stay.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Paige's brother confirming the reports. Thanks for the heads up isles


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

Caffore said:


> Paige's brother confirming the reports. Thanks for the heads up isles


Is this legit?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

The woman of the hour










Couldn't she have post this like 2 weeks ago? All the shitstorm would have been avoided


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> Let's keep it easy on @JCole obviously things were not sunny the last couple of weeks. It's obvious the 2 sides were negotiating and keeping things quiet. It seems an agreement was reached in which Paige apparently decided to stay.


Moreso WWE feared a lawsuit and caved. It was an 11th hour deal.

What she failed for and why & how WWE handles her from now on are still open questions.

WWE would be cutting their nose off to spite their face if they didn't bring Paige back as she's so tied in with various licensing and marketing long term projects.

I hope WWE and Paige start over with each other.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> Moreso WWE feared a lawsuit and caved. It was an 11th hour deal.
> 
> What she failed for and why & how WWE handles her from now on are still open questions.
> 
> ...


Think there may be a renewed push from this? 

Bit hard with the 4hw and Nia, unless they cool on Charlotte after pushing her for a year now, or on Sasha for her injury concerns/slight drop in form with her matches and promo's recently.

Or do you think this deal was a more money agreement/more projects in the future?

How did WWE cave? What did they give her that they were not willing before?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> Moreso WWE feared a lawsuit and caved. It was an 11th hour deal.
> 
> What she failed for and why & how WWE handles her from now on are still open questions.
> 
> ...


Fair enough


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

^^ At least Paige answered one question.

So why did the ADR/Paige/MLW camp float the Carano sexual harassment allegation if everything was fine? Why did Paige take so long and after her WWE return announcement to address her failure?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> ^^ At least Paige answered one question.
> 
> So why did the ADR/Paige/MLW camp float the Carano sexual harassment allegation if everything was fine? Why did Paige take so long and after her WWE return announcement to address her failure?


Oh we all know why. And to be fair you got it spot on throughout; me and Isles should really keep quiet in the future cause to be quite frank, we just don't know the same as you. Sorry too, tempers flair too much.

What have WWE possibly offered to reverse all this though? Id Paige was dead set on leaving, and for such reasons, I can only assume WWE had to offer something pretty big.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



paladin errant said:


> the nanny of the baby is here..get out hater..:evil


Is that the best you Paige geeks can come up with? Of course.

How about be mad at your idol for not checking her behavior and acting professional at her work instead of enabling her to continue doing it by giving her sugarcoated nothings? Yeah?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Not even going to respond smh. Now that this is over, pics pleaseeeeeeee


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


















So glad she's staying. aige


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

Whole lot of gaps from paiges story.
Still,even though she's with the them on the road she's still injured


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Sounds corny but I'm going to announce a weekly mvp of this thread. Those who post great pics and help keep this thread on track. Nobody can deny @Envy has been the most calm and consistent throughout this past week so he's the inaugural mvp.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Lol that Based God guy is such a troll. Just comes in and tries to cause trouble, not taking the bait. Good to hear she is not leaving. Her statement makes me think everything said about her personal life and career is absoloute bs. And her behaviour has been blown way out of proportion, by fans. And she is fine. Obviousley she did not fail a drug test, and she is not leaving. Lesson, don't beleive everything you read on the internet. Moving on now.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



3ku1 said:


> Lol that Based God guy is such a troll. Just comes in and tries to cause trouble, not taking the bait. Good to hear she is not leaving. *Her statement makes me think everything said about her personal life and career is absoloute bs.* And her behaviour has been blown way out of proportion, by fans. And she is fine. Obviousley she did not fail a drug test, and she is not leaving. Lesson, don't beleive everything you read on the internet. Moving on now.


PLEASE stop with this nonsense. As another poster said there's plenty of gaps in her story. Meltzer on the situation on his message board: 


















Before you get on Meltzer's case he was the first to report what Paige's injury was.

The absolute mental gymnastics you'd have to do to think "Her statement makes me think everything said about her personal life and career is absoloute bs." would be astounding.



islesfan13 said:


> Not even going to respond smh. Now that this is over, pics pleaseeeeeeee


You should have never nope'd me after I proved myself over and over.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> PLEASE stop with this nonsense. As another poster said there's plenty of gaps in her story. Meltzer on the situation on his message board:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh? My statement was about basedgod not you


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

islesfan13 never, ever nope me again. Ever.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> islesfan13 never, ever nope me again. Ever.


Are you three years old? Christ, drop it already and stop derailing the damn thread...


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> PLEASE stop with this nonsense. As another poster said there's plenty of gaps in her story. Meltzer on the situation on his message board:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry just trying to wrap my head around what Meltzer is saying on that second comment; more likely than what? 

Who has actually conceded here btw, Paige or WWE?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> Sorry just trying to wrap my head around what Meltzer is saying on that second comment; more likely than what?
> 
> Who has actually conceded here btw, Paige or WWE?


based off what the pic shows and the fact she decided to stick around the person hes talking too probably asked if she decided to come back or if WWE begged her to come back just my guess based off the "tried to leave but found out she can't work till 2019" bit.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



NotGuilty said:


> based off what the pic shows and the fact she decided to stick around the person hes talking too probably asked if she decided to come back or if WWE begged her to come back just my guess based off the "tried to leave but found out she can't work till 2019" bit.


I read the forum though and that's not what it said. He wasn't asked that. Thats why I am at a loss of what he is trying to say.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Ok so Meltzer extended a bit on WOR.

Paige quit but had people advising her she would be bad to leave. Wouldn't be able to work until 2019 so wasn't smart for her. She was already on thin ice with WWE (he mentioned that she was almost fired a few weeks ago in the Newsletter). WWE could have not took her back but decided to. Thinks Total Divas played a part in that decision. 

Says she didn't do the test until about a week later. Thinks WWE were looking to test her because the publicity was out there. Says WWE bend over backwards for some people so if she was banned, it's likely cause she did something. 

Not cleared yet but may be by Raw.

So what do you think then? May still be very bitter relationship there from WWE's end. Maybe Paige will continue not to be booked well and just used for Total Divas and other projects. 

What do you think @JCole? Some stuff goes against what you thought (WWE maybe not seeing her as such an assett, Paige going back to them not WWE caving in). So what do you think; is it going to be a restart for both or is it more of the same with Paige being more for other things other than wrestling, and poor booking in ring?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Sounds like Paige had no other choice, and compromised by not quitting. But they won't use her till 2019 imo. So sounds like the relationship beteween Paige and WWE is very bitter. Why are we asking Jcole? Doesent take a rocket scientist to know they won't be booking Paige great for years. Honestly


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Thought I'd jump in while it was safe...

First, great news that Paige is still with the company...at least for now so that she can still make some money and save it for the future.

Second, not sure if anyone noticed, but Paige had that new "Alberto" tattoo way back on June 26, 2016 the night before she got injured during the match with Sasha, Charlotte, and Dana on RAW. Here's the link to the picture. https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CmKkwq0WAAAz8Rf.jpg:large

So she got this tattoo almost 2 months ago, the same day that ADR got his family cross tattoo finished. By the way, Paige's new tattoo is actually under the left boob, not the ribs or back like some have been claiming based on the IG picture.

Third, putting aside the stuff that Meltzer said, do you guys think that IF Paige did negotiate with WWE, she probably wanted a slight raise in pay or the lost wages from the suspension back at the very least. Perhaps another title run with better feuds/storylines, even if just for awhile. But I think she put alot of emphasis on wanting to do more movies and tv show stuff. Here's the link to the interview from that SDCC scooby doo media day where she talks about doing "alot more...alot more." https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pQD-uI2G4w 2:05 mark to the end.

And let's not forget about being paid for merchandise, unaired/upcoming projects, action figures, video game appearances, etc Otherwise, it might be like how Meltzer said and Paige basically stayed because she didn't have a choice. Although, I would like to think that WWE would give her at least a tiny incentive to help smooth things over or as a "sign of good faith."

Fourth, I also suspect that Paige is NOT 100% back from that injury yet, even though she's already scheduled for RAW shows next week. Based on her statement it hasn't even been treated yet (outside of some rehab) and doesn't consider it on the road to recovery. I could be completely wrong, but that's what it sounds like to me. This implies that she might also be getting surgery to finally fix it if this is the case. I hope I'm wrong and that she is further along.

If she is still injured, then maybe WWE is going to use her as an analyst or maybe feature her more on the network on shows like Edge & Christian or possibly give her a youtube show to keep the fans entertained in the meantime.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Lets guess who she sleeps with next


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Here's a funny pic to make up for the long post.

Since my browsers won't let me upload pics for crap anymore, heres the link: http://img2.shuaijiao.com/images/2014/1007/20141007104045188.jpg


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Kabraxal said:


> Are you three years old? Christ, drop it already and stop derailing the damn thread...


All I ever did was give accurate information.

Anyway:
https://twitter.com/FrontRowBrian/status/776305018936827904


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> All I ever did was give accurate information.
> 
> Anyway:
> https://twitter.com/FrontRowBrian/status/776305018936827904


So what do you think, a fresh start, new push, or is WWE still going to be pissed off?


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

if they still want her it's because WWE knows she's "bankable"..big push for her return..aige

i love it,haters will be mad..


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Paige won't probably wrestle again this year, I guarantee it. Her injury will keep her out for awhile, unless she gets treatment, which she is dragging her feet with. Don't see the wwe giving her a big push again, she is damaged goods.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Pointless to listening anything from internet now. Here some gifs


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

It's Good if she stays out of it for now.
Nerve injuries aren't fun


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



tictac0987 said:


> View attachment 43817


Source Please?


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> Source Please?


I got it from Alberto El Patron's instagram, but he deleted the pic recently...


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Paige watching Del Rio's match at WCPW
source: Twitter


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

OK I am really sorry, but I'm not sure I can hold my tongue. I think after the stuff that's come out today, we are going to be in for a rough time as Paige fans. I think she may be in a real bad situation with WWE now.

With what Meltzer has said this morning, that Paige basically had very little choice but to go back to WWE, and that probably Total Diva's was a big reason in them letting her back, although they could have easily not let her back. Front Row Brian also seems to have agreed with this, that Paige had little choice but to go back due to potential legal fee's here: https://twitter.com/FrontRowBrian/status/776475437228699648

You mix in with that WWE seriously considering firing her this year, getting really close according to Meltzer, who was told it was coming and it changed at press time. It doesn't paint a very good picture. Rightly or wrongly, cause we do not know the reason.

I can now easily see WWE being pretty angry at Paige trying to leave, except now they know she won't be able to leave until 2019. What they see her as an asset for, Total Diva's, and maybe outside stuff (which is seemingly drying up now, with the lack of comic cons she does) isn't really affected by her booking; fans of Paige on TD will watch however she is booked on Raw, as there isn't much of a crossover seemingly.

With all that, I can see Paige being really badly booked in the foreseeable future, WWE safe in the knowledge that she won't be able to go, and one of, if not THE main reason they want her to stay will not be affected.


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Let her job to Nia and Dana, that will be AMAZING!


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Greetings:

Paige Tattoo Gate:
As a poster earlier pointed out, Paige got the *Alberto* tattoo much earlier: 

Here is a picture from a live event in Jacksonville, FL Jun 26 2016,









You can see the tattoos clearly under her ring top, if you look closely...


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

BobSmith300 at few pages back was first one to noticed. I think people who spread around twitter just reading his post because timing was there. Give him credit.


About Paige situation. At worse she'll just out of company which I don't even mad anymore. In fact she should leave this stupid company as soon as she find new path of her career whatever it's about wrestling or not


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> You mix in with that WWE seriously considering firing her this year, getting really close according to Meltzer, who was told it was coming and it changed at press time. It doesn't paint a very good picture. Rightly or wrongly, cause we do not know the reason.


Meltzer trumps me but that's what I heard but I felt posting that here would be pointless and nope-bait. WWE came close to releasing prior to her Wellness failure.

But Paige is telling the truth/she was trolling/it is a Total Divas work.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> Meltzer trumps me but that's what I heard but I felt posting that here would be pointless and nope-bait. WWE came close to releasing prior to her Wellness failure.
> 
> But Paige is telling the truth/she was trolling/it is a Total Divas work.


Oh no I believe it's completely real. 

Any specific reason? Vegas or just general behavior? And when are we talking; around the handful of releases in July or around May when the bulk of people left? Why wasn't she fired in the end?

What do you think now then? Is Paige still going to have big heat or is it possible it all starts fresh? I don't have much hope tbh, I think the damage is done and now it will all be poor until WWE release her or her contract ends.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I have no source for this, I found this on tumblr....









She looks skinny..


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> Oh no I believe it's completely real.
> 
> Any specific reason? Vegas or just general behavior? And when are we talking; around the handful of releases in July or around May when the bulk of people left? Why wasn't she fired in the end?
> 
> What do you think now then? Is Paige still going to have big heat or is it possible it all starts fresh? I don't have much hope tbh, I think the damage is done and now it will all be poor until WWE release her or her contract ends.


You ask a million questions that I don't have the answer to.

Just wish some Paige would realise that Paige isn't a completely truthful or a saint nor is WWE completely evil. Even before all this that was the narrative some fans ran with. No doubt they will continue to even if it means bending over backwards logic/fact wise.

Admittedly the reaction here is way worse elsewhere than here.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> You ask a million questions that I don't have the answer to.
> 
> Just wish some Paige would realise that Paige isn't a completely truthful or a saint nor is WWE completely evil. Even before all this that was the narrative some fans ran with. No doubt they will continue to even if it means bending over backwards logic/fact wise.
> 
> Admittedly the reaction here is way worse elsewhere than here.


I believe you, as long as she with EL Patron, she is not to be trusted...

Its like the AJ Lee situation part 2, mixed in with a little of the Rosa Mendes situation, I don't think she is totally truthful with her fans.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> You ask a million questions that I don't have the answer to.
> 
> Just wish some Paige would realise that Paige isn't a completely truthful or a saint nor is WWE completely evil. Even before all this that was the narrative some fans ran with. No doubt they will continue to even if it means bending over backwards logic/fact wise.
> 
> Admittedly the reaction here is way worse elsewhere than here.


I think it's becoming obvious both sides are not innocent. The reality is paige has that personality of not giving a f**k and it gets her in trouble much too often. At the same time the WWE have certainly done stuff to her as well that has p both her and her family peed off. Meltzer is getting his sources from the WWE side while it seems mlw is getting the Paige side. Whatever the case is, I hope they both agreed on something the past few days that benefits all and like you said they can start fresh. Paige coming back and jobbing to Dana or fox in 3 minute matches does nothing for the division or the company. She's still one of their biggest crossover stars and she has worked her as off for them since her debut. She deserves another chance, if not then don't bring her back and have her suffer


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Favorite picture: >>


----------



## Lukeazade (Oct 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> You ask a million questions that I don't have the answer to.
> 
> Just wish some Paige would realise that Paige isn't a completely truthful or a saint nor is WWE completely evil. Even before all this that was the narrative some fans ran with. No doubt they will continue to even if it means bending over backwards logic/fact wise.
> 
> Admittedly the reaction here is way worse elsewhere than here.


Yeah alright, that was a bit mental. I can think of plenty of reasons why Paige may have got fired, and plenty of rumours too which I don't know fully about, if you can't say specifics then fine. There is plenty to chose from though.

The one I'm just worried about now is what happens next. So do you think there may be a fresh start from both sides, or is WWE going to hold previous actions this year, and the attempt to leave, over Paige's head?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> You ask a million questions that I don't have the answer to.
> 
> Just wish some Paige would realise that Paige isn't a completely truthful or a saint nor is WWE completely evil. Even before all this that was the narrative some fans ran with. No doubt they will continue to even if it means bending over backwards logic/fact wise.
> 
> Admittedly the reaction here is way worse elsewhere than here.


Do you know why she wasn't fired at least? As I assume that is the same reason WWE accepted her resignation being recinded.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Why are some going treating Paige as a saint? Opposed to the other end of the spectrum, brutally attacking her, and saying she is mentally ill? Lol. Who's saying she is a saint, some are just being nuetral about it. Acknowledging she has issues, but considering her age. Her behaviour to me, I Don't know her personally. Seems pretty relative for someone that young, under that much scrutiny. How about you be her for a day, and let's see how you deal with it huh? Anyway.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I think this was her first photoshoot after her main roster debut and last with the NXT brand


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



paladin errant said:


>


BRUH!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

That moment when it appears waw had more people at its show than the sdlive show this week. Adr draws it seems


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Speaking of WAW, if anyone is interested here is the link to episode #1 from Mustard TV. It's totally free to watch for 14 days apparently. This way we actually get to keep up with their promotion too.

http://www.mustardtv.co.uk/episode/waw-2/


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

So Paige's suspension ended today; lets hope she is cleared and back on Raw soon, and that WWE don't hold anything against her with the last month. 

My real hope now is that with Charlotte being in the limelight for so long, there is room for her to be moved out and Paige back in to the forfront. I really don't want Paige as another Natalya (only given respect when she is needed to put others over in feuds) or worse.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Envy said:


> BRUH!


Bruh what? She looks super fucking skinny. Her boobs look like they've shrunk to small B cups. Wtf.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> So Paige's suspension ended today; lets hope she is cleared and back on Raw soon, and that WWE don't hold anything against her with the last month.
> 
> My real hope now is that with Charlotte being in the limelight for so long, there is room for her to be moved out and Paige back in to the forfront. I really don't want Paige as another Natalya (only given respect when she is needed to put others over in feuds) or worse.


Apparently in the latest msl show they said paige has not been cleared for return yet.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

When Paige is cleared, I see her as the Gatekeeper. Sorry anyone thinking she well get a serious push, beyond jobber status. IS wishful thinking at beest.


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> Bruh what? She looks super fucking skinny. Her boobs look like they've shrunk to small B cups. Wtf.


lol her boobs were always that size she just knows how to deceive you with bra tricks


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> Envy said:
> 
> 
> > BRUH!
> ...


And the full on make up lipstick too.
Ew


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> Apparently in the latest msl show they said paige has not been cleared for return yet.


If she is scheduled for Raw I would think it would be to be tested to be cleared. Can't see it being too long either tbh


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



3ku1 said:


> When Paige is cleared, I see her as the Gatekeeper. Sorry anyone thinking she well get a serious push, beyond jobber status. IS wishful thinking at beest.


Sadly I think you are right for a long while at least. Too many other girls they want to push right now, and maybe in the future too.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> If she is scheduled for Raw I would think it would be to be tested to be cleared. Can't see it being too long either tbh


Last anyone heard she had limited feeling in her hands.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> Last anyone heard she had limited feeling in her hands.


Of course. Is that recently though or back a few months when it came out?

I'm just working on Johnson and her brother saying she was scheduled for Raw, and it was my understanding you weren't flown out to Raw unless you were reasonably fit (like Sasha and her back injury lately, she was at Raw to do a promo a week before that horrible fake retiremwnt speech, because they were reasonably sure she was fit)

I hope it's not the currently case that she still has limited feeling, because then it's a much more serious injury than first imagined


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> Last anyone heard she had limited feeling in her hands.


Scary, but hope she's getting the proper treatment for it


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

how pessimistic and defeatist fans you all are...you quickly forget Paige has natural charisma and good waves ..i don't think she will stay longer in a second role if she does the job properly,especially if the suspension was not really legitimate...i'm sure she will come back more stronger than ever.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Lets hope she gets over the injury soon first. Then her booking comes in to play. 

I have no fear for Paige's ability to be good enough for a top role in the division, so long as she stays on the right track. I wouldn't be a fan otherwise. I have my fear over WWE booking for those outside the ones they want to push, WWE seemingly chosing to bring girls up than go with ones they've pushed before, and maybe WWE being bitter about Paige trying to quit.

Talent can be overshadowed by booking. Look at Cesaro. And I'm not saying Paige is on the same skill level as Cesaro (maybe 10 people in the world are) just an example of talent being overlooked at times due to booking.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

IT's not being defeatist, it is being a realist. WWE well no doubt be bitter with Paige. Like said Talent means very little. Politics play a huge part. No way is Paige going to be pushed beyond the 4H project, HHH has going. So I hope for the best for Paige, of course I do. But be practical, is all I am saying.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

The best thing for Paige would be to rest up and get healthy. Have her return on the england tour in November. The pop would be insane and would give her a fresh start. Her returning now doesn't do her well. The Bayley sasha Charlotte thing will be still going on leaving her to job to the three no matter what. On the other side of the aisle you have Emma who they are going to try to continue to build to eventually feed to sasha and bayley. Paige wouldn't benefit by a return this early, not only because of the injury but also because of current storyline.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> The best thing for Paige would be to rest up and get healthy. Have her return on the england tour in November. The pop would be insane and would give her a fresh start. Her returning now doesn't do her well. The Bayley sasha Charlotte thing will be still going on leaving her to job to the three no matter what. On the other side of the aisle you have Emma who they are going to try to continue to build to eventually feed to sasha and bayley. Paige wouldn't benefit by a return this early, not only because of the injury but also because of current storyline.


Agreed, it could do her a world of good to be off TV for a little while longer, come back at the right time when there is a space available.

She comes back and loses straight away (whether that be individual matches, or a feud in general to put Nia or HW over) she's not getting a serious push for a long, long time. People would say just being in a feud is good, but it's not if you haven't won one since 2014. I don't thi k Natalya is in a good position, and being in a feud just to lose is exqctly what she does these days.

She comes back when they have something for her near the top, and comes back with Nikki Bella like importance when she returned, she has a good shot at being something big in the division again, not a Natalya figure; "big name to put a girl over as serious"


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> Agreed, it could do her a world of good to be off TV for a little while longer, come back at the right time when there is a space available.
> 
> She comes back and loses straight away (whether that be individual matches, or a feud in general to put Nia or HW over) she's not getting a serious push for a long, long time. People would say just being in a feud is good, but it's not if you haven't won one since 2014. I don't thi k Natalya is in a good position, and being in a feud just to lose is exqctly what she does these days.
> 
> She comes back when they have something for her near the top, and comes back with Nikki Bella like importance when she returned, she has a good shot at being something big in the division again, not a Natalya figure; "big name to put a girl over as serious"


I do wonder why her brother thought she would be back Monday though. I doubt she will even make the trip there, especially since she's in England and it's a 12 hr flight back. Also based on her tweet it doesn't even seem like she's been fully treated for her injury yet either.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> I do wonder why her brother thought she would be back Monday though. I doubt she will even make the trip there, especially since she's in England and it's a 12 hr flight back. Also based on her tweet it doesn't even seem like she's been fully treated for her injury yet either.


I dunno. Either non-wrestling role, she's getting checked, or most likely he was mistaken is my guess.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> I dunno. Either non-wrestling role, she's getting checked, or most likely he was mistaken is my guess.


Yeah he probably knew they reached an agreement and she was returning and allowed to return as of monday., but forgot she's not yet cleared. If she wasn't suspended she still wouldn't have been on TV either for a while due to this. I wonder how the treatment is going for this injury, other than knowing of the condition neither WWE nor Paige have mentioned the extent or the treatments being done. Her so called evaluation the day before her suspension for the injury was never reported on afterwards.


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

She might be in a non wrestling role.
Promo or something


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

*Happy Unsuspended Day!*


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> My real hope now is that with Charlotte being in the limelight for so long, there is room for her to be moved out and Paige back in to the forfront. I really don't want Paige as another Natalya (only given respect when she is needed to put others over in feuds) or worse.


At best, once Sasha or Bayley win the title from Charlotte, Paige can return as a heel once again and be a one-and-done challenger for an upcoming PPV until she eventually gets thrown a bone by WWE and has another title run next year......maybe.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



DanTheMan_89 said:


> At best, once Sasha or Bayley win the title from Charlotte, Paige can return as a heel once again and be a one-and-done challenger for an upcoming PPV until she eventually gets thrown a bone by WWE and has another title run next year......maybe.


Well if that is the case there is no way she is ever getting a title since WWE don't "throw people a bone" with the title. They have people they choose from before they come up to be champ.

So if your version of events happens, basically Paige is finished doing anything of worth in WWE


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> Well if that is the case there is no way she is ever getting a title since WWE don't "throw people a bone" with the title. They have people they choose from before they come up to be champ.
> 
> So if your version of events happens, basically Paige is finished doing anything of worth in WWE


Better than the alternative of jobbing to Nia, then Charlotte, then Sasha, then Bayley, etc.

Just giving her televised wins would be a miracle given the hole she dug herself in. If HHH has his way, it's going to be a while before anyone who's not one of the 4HW holds the Raw Women's Title. And even then, they would probably rather slap it on Nia before Paige at this moment. Things can change, management could change their minds, but as of now, us Paige fans shouldn't hold our breath for immediate pushes because that's not the direction the division seems to be headed as we get closer to 2017 and eventually WM.

I still think they would benefit from having Paige walk into Mania as champ and defend against either Bayley or Sasha. But they're gonna do what they wanna do. Thankfully Paige is young and has years of great moments ahead of her, provided she commits to staying around and doesn't jump ship because the focus isn't on her.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



DanTheMan_89 said:


> Better than the alternative of *jobbing to Nia, then Charlotte, then Sasha, then Bayley, etc.*
> 
> Just giving her televised wins would be a miracle given the hole she dug herself in. If HHH has his way, it's going to be a while before anyone who's not one of the 4HW holds the Raw Women's Title. And even then, they would probably rather slap it on Nia before Paige at this moment. Things can change, management could change their minds, but as of now, us Paige fans shouldn't hold our breath for immediate pushes because that's not the direction the division seems to be headed as we get closer to 2017 and eventually WM.
> 
> I still think they would benefit from having Paige walk into Mania as champ and defend against either Bayley or Sasha. But they're gonna do what they wanna do. Thankfully Paige is young and has years of great moments ahead of her, provided she commits to staying around and doesn't jump ship because the focus isn't on her.


Isn't that pretty much exactly what you said she would be doing anyway. Maybe in the form of feuds, but she is still just being used to put other girls over. As it currently stands now I can't see her getting a win on a random Raw against Bayley, Sasha, or Nia either.

Also that young argument doesn't fly with me, mainly because just being young does not mean you will get a push in the future, in fact most of the girls who started young and spent years in the division are considered jokes in the division now. 

If WWE always plan ahead and have very clear pushes in mind for certain girls, most of the time planned out before the girl is even on the main roster, then Paige has absolutely no hope at all.


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> Isn't that pretty much exactly what you said she would be doing anyway. Maybe in the form of feuds, but she is still just being used to put other girls over. As it currently stands now I can't see her getting a win on a random Raw against Bayley, Sasha, or Nia either.
> 
> Also that young argument doesn't fly with me, mainly because just being young does not mean you will get a push in the future, in fact most of the girls who started young and spent years in the division are considered jokes in the division now.
> 
> If WWE always plan ahead and have very clear pushes in mind for certain girls, most of the time planned out before the girl is even on the main roster, then Paige has absolutely no hope at all.


Putting other ladies over is one thing. Having her go out there and getting little to no offense and looking like a nobody in less than 5 minutes isn't exactly the ideal situation, and I'm fearful WWE will go that route depending on who her opponent is.

The youth argument is different here, because no one has been as young as Paige was when she debuted, and not nearly as talented as she is. Women like her can afford to have "off" years now and still bounce back from it down the road to have a successful career when all is said and done. I would love to see her get all the success in the world now, but she's actually had a great first year in 2014, got more recognition with Total Divas in 2015, and now it's time for her to give back and put over the new group. She's not Nattie, they're not going to completely forget her. The fans still love her, still demand her, and one day, WWE will listen to them.

With the brand split, that allows Paige double the opportunities to regain a championship. They're going with Charlotte and Becky now because they're the oldest of the NXT group. Next up will be Sasha and Bayley, and hopefully soon, there'll be a nice balance between all the women across both brands.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

holy s**t..some fans are frightening


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Wow Paige is doing some good to ADR! Look at how happy he looks! Damn, they both look smokin in this pic! Paige is still way, way, way hotter than him!


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



DanTheMan_89 said:


> Putting other ladies over is one thing. Having her go out there and getting little to no offense and looking like a nobody in less than 5 minutes isn't exactly the ideal situation, and I'm fearful WWE will go that route depending on who her opponent is.
> 
> The youth argument is different here, because no one has been as young as Paige was when she debuted, and not nearly as talented as she is. Women like her can afford to have "off" years now and still bounce back from it down the road to have a successful career when all is said and done. I would love to see her get all the success in the world now, but she's actually had a great first year in 2014, got more recognition with Total Divas in 2015, and now it's time for her to give back and put over the new group. She's not Nattie, they're not going to completely forget her. The fans still love her, still demand her, and one day, WWE will listen to them.
> 
> With the brand split, that allows Paige double the opportunities to regain a championship. They're going with Charlotte and Becky now because they're the oldest of the NXT group. Next up will be Sasha and Bayley, and hopefully soon, there'll be a nice balance between all the women across both brands.


Well if your happy with that, and happy to wait until Nia, Bayley, Sasha, Asuka, Bliss and Ember have had their title run before Paige can have one (and thats the minimum in the situation you are accoubting for) then great. If thats what we face in the future though, Paige putting over new girls then disappearing for a few months then I am pretty sure I'm not going to make it to 2017, never mind whenevr she may have a shot at maybe winning the title, which now will probably be closer to 2018.

You may call that selfish. May say Paige is fine to take the loses for a long time. I would just reply with the fact that Paige hasn't won a feud since 2014, and hasn't won a singles PPV match since then either. She's also only won on Raw 5 times in the past year. 

Her booking isn't fine, it's positively atrocious, and if you want to argue otherwise, please tell me how it is good booking in your 2 peak years to lose constantly when it mattered? To never actually beat the person you were feuding with for 6 months who cheated constantly? To have a whole story where you lose constantly to turn heel, which would usually result in an upturn of form, only to still lose constantly? To return face for no reason whatsoever, and do nothing but mostly lose to Naomi on Main Event? 

Someone explain to me how everything in terms of Paige is fine booking wise, in the past and coming in the future. I can understand cooling off (*but not for much longer; the new girls are established, now they are establishing more new girls, at what point do we say they're not cooling Paige off to establish new girls, they are just choosing to bring people up than actually use her*) but I can't understand the bad decisions when she was apparently their girl on top.

Maybe the best we are going to get is Paige being like Natalya; make the new girls or a new champ look legitimate, and have commentary call you as a real competator, but she is never going to do anything but lose ultimately. If you are hapoy with that people, then fine take it. It's not going to satisfy me but I think it's fine for other fans. It's vetter than nothing.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Problem is Paige's age means nothing. They have elevated alot of young girls. Wheres the vets? Natayla? Paige really is a vet. She did more in 2014, then any of the other nxt divas have done yet. She's the gatekeeper atm. WWE has moved on to the 4H. It's not just Paige. Can I ask maybe Paige fans are being too inwardly focused. WWE does not revolve around her their are other talent, who deserve oppurtunities too. Just saying.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



3ku1 said:


> Problem is Paige's age means nothing. They have elevated alot of young girls. Wheres the vets? Natayla? Paige really is a vet. She did more in 2014, then any of the other nxt divas have done yet. She's the gatekeeper atm. WWE has moved on to the 4H. It's not just Paige. Can I ask maybe Paige fans are being too inwardly focused. WWE does not revolve around her their are other talent, who deserve oppurtunities too. Just saying.


Except they've had plenty of opportunity. Charlotte has been in the title scene for a solid year, Sasha had a big match at Mania a title win, an unbeaten streak, and is well established. The whole narrative for the past year is how amazing the 4hw are. 

Also just cause she's a vet she has to do that job? Ignoring the fact that she is over, young, and one of the few girls who can work on the mic, because she's a "vet" she has to lose to them? Like you can take a backburner, which she has done for a year already, but you are saying she should lose to put girls over, and if we are not happy we are being selfish.

Yeah Bayley and Nia need building, but if you have a 4 girl division on Raw why is it unreasonable to ask that Paige is a big part of it after a year of doing nothing?


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

:wink2:


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



tictac0987 said:


> :wink2:
> 
> View attachment 43913


That one is Brie. Paige never took her shimmy off


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Remember when HHH trying to leech off of Paige popularity :lol he still not change. instead he keep leeching someone else popularity. What a COO :lol


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> That one is Brie. Paige never took her shimmy off


:surprise: 

thanks fixed it....


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



tictac0987 said:


>


From today?


----------



## Lukeazade (Oct 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> From today?


Nah, that's from ADR's press conference.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Yeah I saw ADR has signed with some other promotion, he debuted, I saw clip on YT. Good for him. Maybe Paige well wise up one day too.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*










from instagram: and the comment: "Hardest part is saying goodbye. ❤ Amazing time with my family"

ADr is officially a member of the family?


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



paladin errant said:


> from instagram: and the comment: "Hardest part is saying goodbye. ❤ Amazing time with my family"
> 
> ADr is officially a member of the family?


Hmm...
Maybe a *marriage* proposal or she *eloped* with EL Patron?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

So what are we thinking tonight, if anything?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> So what are we thinking tonight, if anything?


If she's there, likely just a dr checkup. They will see if they can clear her (my guess is no) but if they do she won't wrestle until at least next week after the ppv. I doubt they wrote a story or even match for her when's she's not even cleared yet. Also keep in mind, her going in cold without any pc training after 3 months off, just cannot happen.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> If she's there, likely just a dr checkup. They will see if they can clear her (my guess is no) but if they do she won't wrestle until at least next week after the ppv. I doubt they wrote a story or even match for her when's she's not even cleared yet. Also keep in mind, her going in cold without any pc training after 3 months off, just cannot happen.


OK rephrase, what do we expect next then?


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

Either a fued with Nia which is most likely. 
Or she sides with the returning emma and obscure summer to form a stable.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

She still not ready yet to wrestle anyway so unlikely she will appear. My ideal is she had mini feud with Emma with 50/50 booking but of course WWE will feed both of them to you know who(s). Sadly since they build NXT division from zero but this is what they get from so-called revolution


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

She is backstage at raw per pwinsider. Most likely there for checkup. My guess is she starts pc training this weekend. They could make her wrestle today I guess if deemed healthy, but it would be odd since she's done no wrestling exercises and practice since the end of june.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

My guess is Nia drags the fuck out of someone again, commences a beatdown and Paige runs down for the save leading to a staredown.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

IF she does return on Raw, I don't want her to wrestle, too soon. She could just come out and maybe WWE gives her the opp to have some mic time. Let her frustrations out haha. Say how everyone sucks, she rules, and suck on that :lol. But yeah I would like to see her and Emma either feud or team up, I see nothing to gain from feuding with any current Raw Talent, like Nia. Someone like Emma who is in the same boat as her, would be better.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Waw and bellatrix have signed Mickie James and Angelina love for their Christmas show. Paiges family are really doing well with their business recently. Mickie James was one of my favorite divas back in the day.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

*Paige* on Mexican TV 2015:


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

When does Paige come back from her injury? Will they do damage control and she finds her way in a title match and she wins the title?


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

*EL Patron* and *Paige* in NYC:



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778335381381058560


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Face Full Of Stuff said:


> When does Paige come back from her injury? Will they do damage control and she finds her way in a title match and she wins the title?


No one really knows when she will be back.

And when she returns, no real idea how they are going to book her but tbh I think she needs to come back strong with a win. If she doesn't, given how mania build works and such, another opportunity for her to get a push won't really come around until Summer next year, by which point after a year and a half of being out the limelight the damage is probably going to be irreversable unless some major overhaul is done with every aspect of Paige and the division. That is if they chose to do that, or just call someone up.

So Paige needs to return big, maybe not title win big, but big. If she comes back to put Nia over, I think were in for some real trouble. I think just by how booking will have to go after that, she may be finished at the top, and we'll have to accept a Natalya role with Paige.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

:crying:
I don't think Paige will be back this year considering her injury, she might sit out for awhile, travel with EL Patron and then get treatment or surgery, she seems in no rush to get back into the ring...


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



tictac0987 said:


> :crying:
> I don't think Paige will be back this year considering her injury, she might sit out for awhile, travel with EL Patron and then get treatment or surgery, she seems in no rush to get back into the ring...


Depends on the severity. If surgery is the only option then WWE will make her get it asap. No way they pay her to do nothing that long. Wonder what adr had in the city today. Both were dressed up for some kind of event. Wonder if adr is still under td contract?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> Depends on the severity. If surgery is the only option then WWE will make her get it asap. No way they pay her to do nothing that long. Wonder what adr had in the city today. Both were dressed up for some kind of event. Wonder if adr is still under td contract?


He's not, he never signed it. 

He was with Court Bauer so I can only assume ir was to do with Combate Americas. Or a party for a mutual friend.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> He's not, he never signed it.
> 
> He was with Court Bauer so I can only assume ir was to do with Combate Americas. Or a party for a mutual friend.


Oh ok, that makes sense. Wouldn't he have had to sign something for the month of may to july? Or did he film for free?


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

 I miss Paige! I got back into wrestling cuz I caught her on Total Divas. I actually thought wrestling had been saved! lol


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Face Full Of Stuff said:


> I miss Paige! I got back into wrestling cuz I caught her on Total Divas. I actually thought wrestling had been saved! lol


Don't worry the new season of total divas is coming soon and Paige will be on our TVs again....


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



tictac0987 said:


> Don't worry the new season of total divas is coming soon and Paige will be on our TVs again....


:grin2: A personality like hers should be on TV!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Paige may not wrestle this year, prob smart move. She's prob got Nataylas role on Raw now. Gatekeeper. Prob job her out to Nia. Prob best she rest up, and return on the November England Tour.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

love your pics guys....fpalm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



paladin errant said:


> love your pics guys....fpalm


That happens when the thread starter can't even follow his own rules, I wouldn't be surprised if the thread is closed again lol

Anyways, here are a few more pics


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Oh come on what point is there posting nothing but pics and not discussing important things like "Is Paige fit or not?"

Now, here is a pic of Paige looking, as my people would say "Fit as fuck"


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*










I wish she was fit as F....like this again....


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

So per the Observer today, Paige is still injured but we get no elaboration on why she was backstage, or how long she is expected to still be out.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Probably for scans. OR just hanging out hahah. Who knows. I Don't expect her to return for at least a couple of months in any case. She's not some newbie. Who can get away with no exposure. She is not some 35 year old ish vet, returning. She is a 24 year old phenomena. Their is no one like her, when you think about. That experienced, but still so limitless in her potential at 24. She really is the gatekeeper. WWE well just keep using her cred, to put the 4H over. So until they bring in some women wrestlers for her to I Don't know beat. I don't like the idea, of her being on Raw and jobbing to Nia or who ever. I like the idea of her reigniting her feud with Emma. Ease her back in. Emma comes out Paige beating me was a flue at mania, their is your feud right their haha. I should write for WWE its so simple. However I Think Emma is going to SDL.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

*Double Vision*:


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

*Cool Dance Moves*:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

She seems to like going braless these days, not complaining


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Maybe something adr introduced her too haha. She needs to get her fine ass back in the ring in any case, which ring though? ?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

So after watching COC, I Think its clear the womens scene needs Paige back tbh. Paige posted this on IG. Troll Queen at her best.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



3ku1 said:


> Maybe something adr introduced her too haha. She needs to get her fine ass back in the ring in any case, which ring though? ?


Paige is going to be out for the rest of 2016 for injury....Dont see her returning full time to the ring until maybe next year before *2017 Wrestlemania*...Besides she is having too much fun following *Alberto EL Patron* around...

Maybe next month she can start, "training"...


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

*Lol*:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



tictac0987 said:


> Paige is going to be out for the rest of 2016 for injury....Dont see her returning full time to the ring until maybe next year before *2017 Wrestlemania*...Besides she is having too much fun following *Alberto EL Patron* around...
> 
> Maybe next month she can start, "training"...


I bet ADR "trains" with her every night, didn't you see how skinny she is?>>


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

if she's out for the rest of the year,it's not good for us..


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

There has been absolutely zero update on the time table of her injury. It could be another month, 6 months 2 weeks etc. Nobody knows as this injury has been kept on the down low from when it happened.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> There has been absolutely zero update on the time table of her injury. It could be another month, 6 months 2 weeks etc. Nobody knows as this injury has been kept on the down low from when it happened.


With the injury she has, it could be up to 6 months...that's the prognosis and coming back to ring shape will take some time as well..


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

*More Paige in camo pants*:


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I can already imagine the sad/creepy comments on her instagram in her latest pictures lol


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

So per pwinsider she is backstage again tonight. I can only thibk she must have been cleared, and given the thin roster now (3 faces and 3 potential feuds, 1 who can't afford to lose now and 1 likely challenging Charlotte) I have to think Paige will have to be used tonight, even if it is just to get best by Nia in the coming month


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> So per pwinsider she is backstage again tonight. I can only thibk she must have been cleared, and given the thin roster now (3 faces and 3 potential feuds, 1 who can't afford to lose now and 1 likely challenging Charlotte) I have to think Paige will have to be used tonight, even if it is just to get best by Nia in the coming month


She probably shooting total divas stuff backstage....


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

*Paige in Tijuana, MX*:


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



tictac0987 said:


> She probably shooting total divas stuff backstage....


Nah more likely doctor stuff backstage. Total divas finished filming last week.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> Nah more likely doctor stuff backstage. Total divas finished filming last week.


May be doctors stuff, but she could have been cleared last week. And they wouldn't take you to Raw injured, and if they did, it would be to do something non-wrestling


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> May be doctors stuff, but she could have been cleared last week. And they wouldn't take you to Raw injured, and if they did, it would be to do something non-wrestling


Not quite sure, Summer has been there Injured too. Would be weird to have Paige compete without any pc training in months.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> Not quite sure, Summer has been there Injured too. Would be weird to have Paige compete without any pc training in months.


Summer hasn't actually. Was there last week for testing like Paige


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> Summer hasn't actually. Was there last week for testing like Paige


When Paige wrote on twitter she mentioned coming back after she's treated for her injury. So I am assuming her Monday visits are visits with the doctor for certain treatments of her injury. I am basing this off of Meltzer and mlw saying she's still injured. I could be wrong, it's just the info we have now. She also missed clash of Champions yesterday too. I feel like she would be seen at the pc in Orlando before a return.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> When Paige wrote on twitter she mentioned coming back after she's treated for her injury. So I am assuming her Monday visits are visits with the doctor for certain treatments of her injury. I am basing this off of Meltzer and mlw saying she's still injured. I could be wrong, it's just the info we have now. She also missed clash of Champions yesterday too. I feel like she would be seen at the pc in Orlando before a return.


Hey I was suprised too but if she is backstage I would think she is cleared. You don't go to shows unless you are fit or have something to do as far as I am aware


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

She's clearly has not been passed fit yet. Maybe a month or so have to wait for that. When she does return. Least she diddn't quit haha.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I just want her back on my TV screen.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I think she's getting some therapy and treatment from the doctors on mondays. A November return in England would be how I would book her.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Yeah prob best she returns on the November england tour. Nothing for her on Raw atm. Not if she wants to make a real impact anyway. She would get a massive pop over their. And then come into the new year, revitalized. Or she could leave and marry El Patro. But I guess she could do both if she is smart.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Just thought I'd ask a general question about what you Paige fans thought about the triple threat match from Clash of Champions. For me, the highlight was Bayley. I thought she definitely added to that match. She just seems so damn smooth in the ring.

Also, what do you guys think about the fabulous strategy/storyline of just letting Charlotte hold the belt seemingly forever, even though she appears more than ready to give it up and take a break after working hard on all those PPVs over the last year?

Really long reigns like what AJ Lee, Nikki, & now Charlotte have had actually piss me off a little bit. I think we all are very aware that poor Paige has only had the belt for a lowly 4 moths on the main roster, and even Sasha only like 2 weeks so far. I remember years ago when the Ladies belt would change hands 3-4 times per year to be fair to them and kind of pass it around without reigns going on way too long and getting boring. I mean come on, did AJ's, Nikki's, and Charlotte's reigns REALLY need to be longer than 6 months tops? Wouldn't that have freed up approx 12 months where the belt could have been given to others including Paige? I mean Emma deserves it among several others and hell even Naomi could use a 1 month reign. Not a huge Naomi fan, but she just gets ignored all the time.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I think the triple threat was kinda just there, not much to it, a little sloppy, and a stupid finish.

And long reigns are death to the division, it means really only 1 or 2 people are actually important and everyone else is just there to extend the reign. I mean in AJ's reign did anyone think Natalya would beat her? Or Charlottes did anyone think all her challengers would win and not just filler until Sasha come along? Same will happen with Sasha, she wins at HiaC she is holding that for 6 months to drop to Bayley at Mania and any other frud you know is pointless and the girl challenging means nothing and will come out ultimately worse for it.

Also on Paige, I just want to know what is happening. We don't know if she is injured, we are assuming. We have had no news really, nothing solid. And no one seems to be finding out. Is she just not being used, not even at House shows? Is she injured, in which case why is she going to Raw? Either no one is asking or no one is reporting it but I just wish we knew.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> I think the triple threat was kinda just there, not much to it, a little sloppy, and a stupid finish.
> 
> And long reigns are death to the division, it means really only 1 or 2 people are actually important and everyone else is just there to extend the reign. I mean in AJ's reign did anyone think Natalya would beat her? Or Charlottes did anyone think all her challengers would win and not just filler until Sasha come along? Same will happen with Sasha, she wins at HiaC she is holding that for 6 months to drop to Bayley at Mania and any other frud you know is pointless and the girl challenging means nothing and will come out ultimately worse for it.
> 
> Also on Paige, I just want to know what is happening. We don't know if she is injured, we are assuming. We have had no news really, nothing solid. And no one seems to be finding out. Is she just not being used, not even at House shows? Is she injured, in which case why is she going to Raw? Either no one is asking or no one is reporting it but I just wish we knew.


Why she's going to raw remains to be seen. But I think based off of her tweet last week she's still receiving treatment and is not cleared. I honestly cannot see her back in a ring until we start seeing her at the pc. Like I said my guess is her raw attendances have to do with doctor work and backstage stuff in the interim. Only ones reported to be cleared are harper and Emma . Why they haven't been used is anyone's guess at this point (likely holding off on them for an upcoming story) but Paige is likely at minimum a few weeks before proper clearance to even start physical training.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



tictac0987 said:


> *Paige in Tijuana, MX*:


Um....

Doesn't Paige look skinny? Is that a reason why she isn't medically cleared?
She looks unfit...


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



BobSmith3000 said:


> Just thought I'd ask a general question about what you Paige fans thought about the triple threat match from Clash of Champions. For me, the highlight was Bayley. I thought she definitely added to that match. She just seems so damn smooth in the ring.
> 
> Also, what do you guys think about the fabulous strategy/storyline of just letting Charlotte hold the belt seemingly forever, even though she appears more than ready to give it up and take a break after working hard on all those PPVs over the last year?
> 
> Really long reigns like what AJ Lee, Nikki, & now Charlotte have had actually piss me off a little bit. I think we all are very aware that poor Paige has only had the belt for a lowly 4 moths on the main roster, and even Sasha only like 2 weeks so far. I remember years ago when the Ladies belt would change hands 3-4 times per year to be fair to them and kind of pass it around without reigns going on way too long and getting boring. I mean come on, did AJ's, Nikki's, and Charlotte's reigns REALLY need to be longer than 6 months tops? Wouldn't that have freed up approx 12 months where the belt could have been given to others including Paige? I mean Emma deserves it among several others and hell even Naomi could use a 1 month reign. Not a huge Naomi fan, but she just gets ignored all the time.


Don't watch because all those 3 are probably my least favorite women in WWE right now. rather watch Carmella than all of them and I don't like Carmella.


Charlotte's reign is worst imo. at least they have excuse for AJ and Nikki reign for not having solid title holder at the momen(Nikki is arguably but Paige was not ready back then and Naomi lack of popularity) which is not applied to current roster at all.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

As per pwinsider paige is still not cleared


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> As per pwinsider paige is still not cleared


Yes, I agree, she just doesn't look fit to compete at all...

Is she is on one of *EL Patron's* special diets...if she is, it's working too well...


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



tictac0987 said:


> Yes, I agree, she just doesn't look fit to compete at all...
> 
> Is she is on one of *EL Patron's* special diets...if she is, it's not working...


Her not being cleared has nothing to do with her weight. She has nerve issues from her neck down to her arm. Serious stuff tbh.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> Her not being cleared has nothing to do with her weight. She has nerve issues from her neck down to her arm. Serious stuff tbh.


I see...

She was never that skinny before..anyway it seems, if her injury is that serious should she seek surgery to correct that issue?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



tictac0987 said:


> I see...
> 
> She was never that skinny before..anyway it seems, if her injury is that serious should she seek surgery to correct that issue?


Last I heard , almost 2 months ago was that they were doing other forms of therapy to see if she could avoid surgery. She was then scheduled for an evaluation on the next step, but the suspension happened and all updates on her injury ended. My guess is if she hasn't gotten surgery by now then she's not, but I don't know nonetheless.


----------



## INJU (Aug 10, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



tictac0987 said:


> I see...
> 
> She was never that skinny before..anyway it seems, if her injury is that serious should she seek surgery to correct that issue?


She was skinny back in her nxt days and the beginning of main roster run


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



INJU said:


> She was skinny back in her nxt days and the beginning of main roster run


In NXT she was shredded, ripped and fit...and she was healthy.. 

Now she looks unfit and half starved now...don't know if it's the injury or a diet or sickness..


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

*More Paige in camo pants*:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

*Tanned Paige*:


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

IMO she looks no different now then a couple years ago. She clearly lost weight, but I don't think she is Anorexic or anything.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



3ku1 said:


> IMO she looks no different now then a couple years ago. She clearly lost weight, but I don't think she is Anorexic or anything.


The past year she had a little more meat on her, now she looks so unhealthy now, I wonder its because she wants to please *EL Patron*, that's why she is so skinny...


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Here is another cute and funny SDCC scooby doo interview with Paige. Here's the link, her part starts at approx the 40 min mark. It's approx 8 min long.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKzreg06LMw


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

So Paige is going for Surgery. Lets hope the issue gets healed and she comes back better than ever https://twitter.com/RealPaigeWWE/status/781565792743587840


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> So Paige is going for Surgery. Lets hope the issue gets healed and she comes back better than ever https://twitter.com/RealPaigeWWE/status/781565792743587840


Thoughts and prayers to Paige for a successful surgery and recovery....

I wonder if total divas will treat her like Nikki Bella during her surgery and recovery....


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Had a feeling this was going to happen since july. Best of luck Paige.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

It's probably a good thing all round for Paige to be honest.

First she gets proper treatement on an injury that could be pestering her for a long while and second it'll give it time for the Sasha/Bayley show to take place and them to go through the three main women on RAW feud wise. Once Paige returns she will have been away long enough to be properly missed and it'll feel so much fresher than she has felt in the past...two years. All feuds she goes into will instantly feel more interesting and new so I'm looking forward to that when it happens. It also gives time for the whole Del Rio/suspension stuff to blow over.

Hopefully when she comes back she'll get some good booking and get the push that her fans want.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> Had a feeling this was going to happen since july. Best of luck Paige.


Hope she has a successful surgery and come back better than ever.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Envy said:


> Hope she has a successful surgery and come back better than ever.


Paige's doctor is the same one who did Tyson Kidd's surgery 

He's based out of Miami, she's in good hands...


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



tictac0987 said:


> Paige's doctor is the same one who did Tyson Kidd's surgery
> 
> He's based out of Miami, she's in good hands...


Nikkis too


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Envy said:


> Hope she has a successful surgery and come back better than ever.


yep! good luck Paige and recovers well!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

*Good Luck to Paige during her surgery.  *


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

*All Credit to Source*:


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

So it would seem Paige is going to Orlando today per Zak Bevis facebook (he is going there despite just flying in to San Antonio yesterday). Surgery or ADR related?


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> So it would seem Paige is going to Orlando today per Zak Bevis facebook (he is going there despite just flying in to San Antonio yesterday). Surgery or ADR related?


Surely has to be for Paige, EL Patron doesn't want to work for TNA unless they pay him well....

Paige has an event in Orlando, FL later this week for signings...


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



tictac0987 said:


> Surely has to be for Paige, EL Patron doesn't want to work for TNA unless they pay him well....
> 
> Paige has an event in Orlando, FL later this week for signings...


To have Zak fly in to San Antonio just to go back Orlando the next day. Makes me think it has to be last minute (ADR signed with TNA, debuting, and they went to watch) or he is there for support for surgery.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> To have Zak fly in to San Antonio just to go back Orlando the next day. Makes me think it has to be last minute (ADR signed with TNA, debuting, and they went to watch) or he is there for support for surgery.


EL Patron skipped an AAA event to fly home with Paige because her brother was coming into town maybe for a family emergency?

I still think EL patron will be silly to sign with TNA, to him it's not a professional organization...he was quoted as such..


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Sorry guys ive been kinda M.I.A Here lately. Been feeling kinda ill.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> So it would seem Paige is going to Orlando today per Zak Bevis facebook (he is going there despite just flying in to San Antonio yesterday). Surgery or ADR related?


Paige still has that con this weekend so I doubt she does the surgery before that unless she cancels last minute. He's probably just on vacation exploring the usa and first visited his sisters house before he heads for Orlando. Orlando is the best place to visit for anyone. It has the most vacation amenities and resorts than any other location in the states. My guess is he takes the trip with Paige there and they meet up with adr since he's been there for who knows what. Then Paige likely will show him around disney, universal and the downtown area.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



tictac0987 said:


> *Paige in Tijuana, MX*:


Yeesh. Looking anorexic and haggard here.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> Paige still has that con this weekend so I doubt she does the surgery before that unless she cancels last minute. He's probably just on vacation exploring the usa and first visited his sisters house before he heads for Orlando. Orlando is the best place to visit for anyone. It has the most vacation amenities and resorts than any other location in the states. My guess is he takes the trip with Paige there and they meet up with adr since he's been there for who knows what. Then Paige likely will show him around disney, universal and the downtown area.


He's been before. Had "bad memories" apparently.

And if the surgery isn't serious/non invasive could be that and do the con sunday. Or cancel last minute. 

He flew in to Orlando to get to SA; why do that just to go back 15 hours later? Why I think it has to be short notice.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> He's been before. Had "bad memories" apparently.
> 
> And if the surgery isn't serious/non invasive could be that and do the con sunday. Or cancel last minute.
> 
> He flew in to Orlando to get to SA; why do that just to go back 15 hours later? Why I think it has to be short notice.


Wait you have to stop at Orlando to get to sa from england? The bad memories is from his tryout years ago, is my guess


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

*A healthy Paige*:


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Paige backstage at Raw. Probably for Total Diva's stuff.

Aren't we lucky as Paige fans that we get to see her on E! channel and not wrestling?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> Paige backstage at Raw. Probably for Total Diva's stuff.
> 
> Aren't we lucky as Paige fans that we get to see her on E! channel and not wrestling?


Total divas finished filming 2 weeks ago as per russell jay. She's there for something else. Probably doctor stuff related.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> Total divas finished filming 2 weeks ago as per russell jay. She's there for something else. Probably doctor stuff related.


Confessional stuff maybe. Especially since Paige missed a bunch with the whole leaving situation


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Sure Paige has lost some noticeable weight. But would hardly call her anorexic.
If you want to see what true anorexia looks like. Look no further than youtuber eugenia cooney .

Compare/contrast her to Paige. I dont need to do it for you. You can do the visual research yourselves.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Paige maybe not backstage. Someone maybe seen her in San Antonio

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783077052471578624


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> Paige backstage at Raw. Probably for Total Diva's stuff.
> 
> Aren't we lucky as Paige fans that we get to see her on E! channel and not wrestling?


Can't wait for Paige on total divas...

It will help us get through the injury months...


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

*Look at that..*:


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



tictac0987 said:


> *Look at that..*:


Absolutely beautiful. And yeah it seems pwinsider were wrong today about Paige being at raw. It's a rarity for them tbh since I consider them even more credible than Dave these days.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Obviously, injuries suck. But, one benefit that this does provide Paige (if she wants to continue to have success in WWE) is that she gets to stay away for awhile.

In wrestling, one of the hardest things to do is to stay relevant and interesting over a long period of time. Look at a guy like Dolph Ziggler. He has been around for 10 years without ever having a long extended absence. And he has had so many ups and downs. Sometime he’s one of the bigger parts of the show like he is right now on Smackdown and other times he’s just a bit player.

Paige has been a bit player for awhile now. And now with all of these new women here and the fact that she has been on and off the shows this entire year, in terms of her character and the attitude of the fans towards her, I think that is one benefit of her being out. Even if she’s out until the Summer of next year because of this injury (I have no info, just a random guess), the old saying goes, absence make the heart grow fonder.

Obviously, it hurts her bank account because she can’t work shows but this is one benefit of being out for an extended period of time.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> Yeesh. Looking anorexic and haggard here.


Gross. Jesus Christ, WTF has happened.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



TD Stinger said:


> Obviously, injuries suck. But, one benefit that this does provide Paige (if she wants to continue to have success in WWE) is that she gets to stay away for awhile.
> 
> In wrestling, one of the hardest things to do is to stay relevant and interesting over a long period of time. Look at a guy like Dolph Ziggler. He has been around for 10 years without ever having a long extended absence. And he has had so many ups and downs. Sometime he’s one of the bigger parts of the show like he is right now on Smackdown and other times he’s just a bit player.
> 
> ...


Don't they get base salary no matter if they wrestle or not?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



TD Stinger said:


> Obviously, injuries suck. But, one benefit that this does provide Paige (if she wants to continue to have success in WWE) is that she gets to stay away for awhile.
> 
> In wrestling, one of the hardest things to do is to stay relevant and interesting over a long period of time. Look at a guy like Dolph Ziggler. He has been around for 10 years without ever having a long extended absence. And he has had so many ups and downs. Sometime he’s one of the bigger parts of the show like he is right now on Smackdown and other times he’s just a bit player.
> 
> ...


Well she's guarenteed her wages so her money is fine. Otherwise there contracts would really hold no water, and no one would agree to them

And I doubt it will be until Summer. Not a doctor either of course but it doesn't sound as severe as Nikki's for example, which kept her out from October to August, because she broke a vertebrae in her back. I would hazard a guess at around 3-4 months out maybe.

Maybe it will be better, come back when they've died down a bit on the 4HW hype and start looking elsewhere again. Or maybe not, at which point I doubt Paige would have had anyway, or have a chance in the future. There's more of a possibility at least that she comes back a big deal, than if she was around now where she'd just be putting Nia over and fade into nothing, probably for the rest of her WWE run.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> Don't they get base salary no matter if they wrestle or not?


I think they do have a base salary but what I’ve always heard is you have to work the shows to get paid the most. Hell, I remember hearing that Roman Reigns cost himself quite a lot of money because he missed a month’s worth of shows.



Caffore said:


> Well she's guarenteed her wages so her money is fine. Otherwise there contracts would really hold no water, and no one would agree to them
> 
> And I doubt it will be until Summer. Not a doctor either of course but it doesn't sound as severe as Nikki's for example, which kept her out from October to August, because she broke a vertebrae in her back. I would hazard a guess at around 3-4 months out maybe.
> 
> Maybe it will be better, come back when they've died down a bit on the 4HW hype and start looking elsewhere again. Or maybe not, at which point I doubt Paige would have had anyway, or have a chance in the future. There's more of a possibility at least that she comes back a big deal, than if she was around now where she'd just be putting Nia over and fade into nothing, probably for the rest of her WWE run.


Like I said, it was just a random guess if she is out that long. Like I’ve said numerous times, the brand split opens up more opportunities. They can only do Sasha/Bayley/Charlotte so many times. Paige is one of the most over women they have. She is one of the most profitable and marketable women they have. If she can get healthy, she’ll be used. That is if her heart’s still in it when she does get heatlthy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> The previous Paige megathread was the most viewed and most commented thread of all time in this section and I believe on this site as well. It started off as a fun thread of pics, gifs and videos with minor discussion and eventually things got carried away with long discussions and very little pictures. Well we cannot let that happen again and we need to try to keep this thread positive which was the original intention of the previous thread. In this thread I encourage all to follow these rules; for every 5 comments there needs to be at least a pic, gif or Paige. There should be no long paragraph long discussions and if there is an important topic I encourage someone to mention the topic here and go to the discussion thread on top of the subsection to discuss the issue. With this new thread I think we should all start off posting our favorite Paige picture of all time/ and or gif. ALso please no antagonizing the mods or complaining about thread titles etc. Just have fun. (side note I encourage all fans on social media to give get well wishes to Paige as she dealing with a very serious injury at this time) Thank you fans, and mods.


This doesn't matter anymore right? or does it apply just for some people? I wanna know just so I don't have to bother uploading more pics










































Btw, thx to Tictac0987, who despite of being new on the forum post more pics then her so called "biggest fans" around here


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Well, my previous post will go to hell after this, so might as well, there it is your reason of everything weird today










Graphic images

[hide]







[/hide]


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Oh my....

Those were horrific pics of EL Patron. This attacker definitely wanted to injure him badly or kill....what did El Patron do to deserve that? 

...feel sorry for Paige right now, she must be going out of her mind...


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



TD Stinger said:


> I think they do have a base salary but what I’ve always heard is you have to work the shows to get paid the most. Hell, I remember hearing that Roman Reigns cost himself quite a lot of money because he missed a month’s worth of shows.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, it was just a random guess if she is out that long. Like I’ve said numerous times, the brand split opens up more opportunities. They can only do Sasha/Bayley/Charlotte so many times. Paige is one of the most over women they have. She is one of the most profitable and marketable women they have. If she can get healthy, she’ll be used. That is if her heart’s still in it when she does get heatlthy.



Ah difference is if you get suspended, you lose a months worth of wages. That's why he lost out on money.

And you'd think and hope so on Paige being used. It's not a certainty Paige will be used, and it's certainly not a certainty that she'll be used well (does she return as an actual contender, or just another body to be used getting others over. Even if it's a respectable jobber like Natalya, being used to get Champions over with little chance of being champion ever). 

There's a better chance now of her being used well though at least. So we'll see on return


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I just think the photo is just a weird angle. She to me seems more lean/cut.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

*Paige with her brother*:


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



The Regent Alien. said:


> I just think the photo is just a weird angle. She to me seems more lean/cut.


Maybe but she has lost a lot of weight...


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



The Regent Alien. said:


> I just think the photo is just a weird angle. She to me seems more lean/cut.


Oh, she's cut all right. Cut out all eating from her fucking diet. Jesus.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Noteable absentee in the Total Diva's hype video


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> Noteable absentee in the Total Diva's hype video


That was filmed the day she missed the shoot. It's possible she was taken off as a regular once the whole adr thing started.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> Noteable absentee in the Total Diva's hype video


Maybe Paige felt her relationship with EL Patron was too important for her to show up for filming...


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



tictac0987 said:


> Maybe Paige felt her relationship with EL Patron was too important for her to show up for filming...


Or she felt the relationship was too real and important to be highlighted and ridiculed on the show, so she pulled out. Could be a variety of things, but most logical is once adr gave his resignation and refused the td deal her as a main cast member had to be edited out. Would make much more sense since after the adr situation came about you didn't see her filming as often with the girls as prior, such as the beach photo shoot with the bellas her and lana. My guess is she will be used as a foil and secondary role, to keep her in the show but not have to rely on any top stories with adr. Or I could be completely wrong and her not being in the promo is nothing more than her just missing the shoot. (Doubtful, more inclined to believe she's not a main anymore due to the adr relationship)


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> Or she felt the relationship was too real and important to be highlighted and ridiculed on the show, so she pulled out. Could be a variety of things, but most logical is once adr gave his resignation and refused the td deal her as a main cast member had to be edited out. Would make much more sense since after the adr situation came about you didn't see her filming as often with the girls as prior, such as thne beach photo shoot with the bellas her and lana. My guess is she will be used as a foil and secondary role, to keep her in the show but not have to rely on any top stories with adr. Or I could be completely wrong and her not being in the promo is nothing more than her just missing the shoot. (Doubtful, more inclined to believe she's not a main anymore due to the adr relationship)


I want to say this season of total divas is more about Lana's two marriages anyway..


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



tictac0987 said:


> I want to say this season of total divas is more about Lana's two marriages anyway..


Sounds exciting....


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

So Paige rt says she's still on

Crushingly disappointing tbh


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> So Paige rt says she's still on
> 
> Crushingly disappointing tbh


Sucks Paige is a bit player now...


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



tictac0987 said:


> Sucks Paige is a bit player now...


Sucks that she is on the show at all tbh. 

Total Divas is really something that I oppose on nearly every level inaginable. I think it's not just bad TV, it's vile.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Can someone say the positives of Paige being on TD so I don't feel as depressed about her being on the show anymore?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Nice images guys...


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> Can someone say the positives of Paige being on TD so I don't feel as depressed about her being on the show anymore?


One positive is that she is on wwe tv at least when she is not wrestling on raw or smackdown..


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I ask this question to the thread, does anybody believe EL Patrons stabbing story about him missing his flight to the AAA event?

San Antonio police has not confirmed anything about the case..

This stabbing event, plus Paige's brother flying down to San Antonio seems odd?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783750480639819776
lol what on earth is going on


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

The ADR case is just so weird, I hope Paige is ok, I didn't even noticed the bruises in her arms before, but speculations point in different directions, so I pray that is just an assault and not something darker


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I've seen those speculations too.. but how does that explain Alberto's injuries? Could Paige really fuck him up that badly? I doubt it.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Vårmakos said:


> I've seen those speculations too.. but how does that explain Alberto's injuries? Could Paige really fuck him up that badly? I doubt it.


I don't think it was a domestic dispute, but EL Patrons stabbing story has not been verified by the police, maybe he is hiding something...


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Mordecay said:


> The ADR case is just so weird, I hope Paige is ok, I didn't even noticed the bruises in her arms before, but speculations point in different directions, so I pray that is just an assault and not something darker


I didn't notice the bruises on her arms till now either..I hope she is ok


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I thought that I should probably say this now. I am so sick of hearing all kinds of speculation about Paige going all the way back to last year when she was "in the dog house" backstage during her 10 match losing streak or even how she & Alicia Fox caused a drunken bar fight at a karaoke bar! Those cases were B.S. then and still are now. In general, the rumors have only gotten worse since then and on almost a daily basis too! Maybe if all the websites would actually 'confirm' their material first it wouldn't be so bad. If I was Paige I would probably go crazy from all of this crap! The truth, or something close to it at least, usually comes out over time...not the first few days when the news is still breaking. Remember all the crazy stories about Paige being "arrested" in Las Vegas back in June, they turned out to be false. Being handcuffed after being assaulted by a drunken jackass and then put into a "pet ambulance" to make sure she was medically okay is not an arrest! It wasn't even her fault.

Based on the current ADR attack story, all I know is that she seems happy to be hanging out with her brother Zak on one of his rare visits to the US and she seems very excited to do the spooky empire convention this Saturday. Especially since her surgery has to be coming up pretty soon.

edit: Maybe if some fans actually asked her questions at the convention this Saturday, she would be able to say what the hell is actually going on with all of her recent rumors.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



BobSmith3000 said:


> I thought that I should probably say this now. I am so sick of hearing all kinds of speculation about Paige going all the way back to last year when she was "in the dog house" backstage during her 10 match losing streak or even how she & Alicia Fox caused a drunken bar fight at a karaoke bar! Those cases were B.S. then and still are now. In general, the rumors have only gotten worse since then and on almost a daily basis too! Maybe if all the websites would actually 'confirm' their material first it wouldn't be so bad. If I was Paige I would probably go crazy from all of this crap! The truth, or something close to it at least, usually comes out over time...not the first few days when the news is still breaking. Remember all the crazy stories about Paige being "arrested" in Las Vegas back in June, they turned out to be false. Being handcuffed after being assaulted by a drunken jackass and then put into a "pet ambulance" to make sure she was medically okay is not an arrest! It wasn't even her fault.
> 
> Based on the current ADR attack story, all I know is that she seems happy to be hanging out with her brother Zak on one of his rare visits to the US and she seems very excited to do the spooky empire convention this Saturday. Especially since her surgery has to be coming up pretty soon.
> 
> edit: Maybe if some fans actually asked her questions at the convention this Saturday, she would be able to say what the hell is actually going on with all of her recent rumors.


Event may get cancelled and she may not be able to take a flight there either. Major Hurricane this week in florida


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> Event may get cancelled and she may not be able to take a flight there either. Major Hurricane this week in florida


And wrestlers lie

https://twitter.com/ryansatin/status/783716948978769921

https://twitter.com/luchablog/status/783750145200443392

https://twitter.com/luchablog/status/783750480639819776


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> And wrestlers lie
> 
> https://twitter.com/ryansatin/status/783716948978769921
> 
> ...


Any idea's what the situation is with this, because it's a bit of a mess with misinformation put out and such. Different stories all come out, with holes in them too. 

Has the real story got out yet or is it still to be found?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Paige did that dent on ADR head ? Domestic dispute please :lol. You guys gotta stop believing everything you read on the internet. From what I hear ADR was attacked. This thread my god . As for Paige's bruses I am tell you for sure ADR did not cause that. Outside factor. As for her being skinny, why are some of you so damn judgemental. Ppls body weight fluctuates throughout life, and your body changes. Right now this is what Paige looks like, could be stress , could be change in diet. Who knows, but let's not act or superficial about it huh.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

As per Meltzer Paige has 2 options for surgery. 1 is return in a few months but not really fix the problem and the other involves her missing more than a year. I think she picks option 2 since she's only 24


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Is this a different injury though, because why would spinal fusion be used for a nerve issue?


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

Dirtsheets making it sound like del rio punched her and paige pulled a knife on him.
A thought at this stage of her life I'm not sure what to believe.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

El Patron is continuing to wrestle dates after stabbing, Paige misses him already..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783958719734353920


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



tictac0987 said:


> El Patron is continuing to wrestle dates after stabbing, Paige misses him already..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783958719734353920


Eugh this is starting to get so cringy. She sounds like a 12 year old still at school. :rock5 :justsayin


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I wonder what Del Rio done to making Paige crush on him this hard. I mean they already know each other since 2012 and they are on same roster in 2014. but why thing just start to go on now. Guess something really happened behind the scene.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Pummy said:


> I wonder what Del Rio done to making Paige crush on him this hard. I mean they already know each other since 2012 and they are on same roster in 2014. but why thing just start to go on now. Guess something really happened behind the scene.


Maybe he has an anaconda in his pants, I don't know, but at this rate this wouldn't surprise me in the near future lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/784089662721781761


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/784154745430835200


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Had enough of Paige now. I commented on that photo of Del Rio and his "package." I asked if he got stabbed over the weekend and where are the scars. That comment has been deleted. Is Paige really that immature still? My gawd.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

i understand your frustration,nothing about unhealthy/sick in your question...fpalm

i start to understand people here who say fans of Paige are really weird.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

So we're not going to see Paige until probably the later half of next year.

What do we do?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Caffore said:


> So we're not going to see Paige until probably the later half of next year.
> 
> What do we do?


Well, at least for me I started supporting Peyton Royce since Paige started her streak of bad luck, I suppose I will focus on her more now until Paige returns, I'm done with the 4HW, or at least the 3 on RAW that will play hot potato with the title for the next year and a half and will face each other in all combinations/types of matches possible.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

chronoxiong said:


> Had enough of Paige now. I commented on that photo of Del Rio and his "package." I asked if he got stabbed over the weekend and where are the scars. That comment has been deleted. Is Paige really that immature still? My gawd.


Lol it's her ig she has every right to moderate the crap she gets. It's really none of your business. I don't see what she did as immature. As for your post tho..


----------



## leodecraprio (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Hi guys, my name is Leo (well it's not but it's what I like to be called). I've been wanting to speak my thoughts on this whole injury thing for a while now. As we know, Paige herself confirmed that she will require neck surgery before she gets back in the ring again. Her surgeon is Dr. Juan Uribe, a WWE preferred doctor who saved the career of Nikki Bella and the life of Tyson Kidd. Meltzer has reported that Paige is suffering from damaged nerves and numbness in her hands. I have also heard from somewhere that the issue is nerve compression. Upon research on the topic, I have discovered that nerve compression and numbness in the hands fall under a something called Cervical Radiculopathy, also known as a Pinched Nerve, which is also known as a Compressed Nerve.

http://orthoinfo.aaos.org/topic.cfm?topic=a00332

The link I have posted is where I am retrieving most of my research from. Orthoinfo states that Cervical Radiculopathy, commonly called a "pinched nerve" is when a nerve in the neck is compressed or irritated to where it branches away from the spinal cord. This may cause pain that radiates into the shoulder, as well as muscle weakness and numbness that travels down the arm and into the hand. This fits Paige's situation pretty well. It was also reported that Paige was going through some physical therapy to see if the problem can be cured. Of course, the problem was NOT cured and now must be resorted to surgery. On Orthoinfo, it states that surgery is a last resort if physical therapy does not go well. We can only assume that *IF* Paige's August 15th evaluation was to see if physiotherapy was working, that it has not worked and she requires surgery. However, August 15th may have been the beginning of her physiotherapy. We simply don't know what the visit was for. Also word if it being caught early may play a factor in it too. Under the topic of Cervical Radiculopathy, IF Paige is suffering from this, there is a very great chance that she is suffering from a *Herniated Disk.*

http://orthoinfo.aaos.org/topic.cfm?topic=A00540

The link above is the topic of surgery for a Herniated Disk. It is a lot of information to put in this post, so I suggest that you visit that link and grab the information for yourself. However, I can copy and paste the Recovery section:


"Recovery
After surgery, you will typically stay in the hospital for 1 or 2 days. This will vary, however, depending on the type of surgery you have had and how many disk levels were involved.

Most patients are able to walk and eat on the first day after surgery. It is normal to have difficulty swallowing solid foods for a few weeks or have some hoarseness following anterior cervical spine surgery.

You may need to wear a soft or a rigid cervical collar at first. How long you should wear it will depend on the type of surgery you have had.

After spinal fusion, it may take from 6 to 12 months for the bone to become solid. Because of this, your doctor will give you specific restrictions for some time period after your surgery. Right after your operation, your doctor may recommend only light activity, like walking. As you regain strength, you will be able to slowly increase your activity level.

Physical Therapy
Usually by 4 to 6 weeks, you can gradually begin to do range-of-motion and strengthening exercises. Your doctor may prescribe physical therapy during the recovery period to help you regain full function.

Return to Work
Most people are able to return to a desk job within a few days to a few weeks after surgery. They may be able to return to full activities by 3 to 4 months, depending on the procedure. For some people, healing may take longer."


So according to this, *IF* Paige's issue is a herniated disk, the recovery time could take a year at max. It would be extremely unfortunate if this is true.


Please understand that I am NOT a doctor nor am I an insider of any sorts. I am merely just a Paige fan like you guys. Please don't take this post as fact, this is all just my speculation and assumption of what may be going on, according to research. If any insiders here (or any other site) have any information on the situation or would like to add some contradiction or whatnot on my post, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for reading.


Thoughts?

(Oh, and abiding by the topic rules, here's one of my favorite Paige pics.)


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> So we're not going to see Paige until probably the later half of next year.
> 
> What do we do?


i will follow becky during Paige's recovery..she's the only one with Paige who is worthy of interest.


----------



## Rob Hunter (Oct 8, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j__r9Yw8FBk

Paige before she was famous.


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

paladin errant said:


> Caffore said:
> 
> 
> > So we're not going to see Paige until probably the later half of next year.
> ...


Yeah me too
Their wrestling styles are similar 
goods


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> So we're not going to see Paige until probably the later half of next year.
> 
> What do we do?


Lets be happy at least she is on *Total Divas* starting next month....


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I'm never watching that show not even to see her.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> I'm never watching that show not even to see her.


Apparently they are touching a lot on her injury. I would watch for that. Especially since she and WWE have been quiet about it.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> Apparently they are touching a lot on her injury. I would watch for that. Especially since she and WWE have been quiet about it.


It'll be a dramatisation of it. Completely fake script for how Paige feels (like the rest of the show, scripted) and added risk for spice of it and such. Essentially, worthless information.

Nothing is worth watching that show for, ESPECIALLY not for information on anything.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

https://twitter.com/WWEonESPN/status/785506690703712256


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

lol seem like she trying to get herself out at all cost.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Time to say good bye I guess


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

If she's doing this to get out, it's not the right way. If not then she needs help, and I hope wwe provides before it's too late.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

:shitstorm


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> If she's doing this to get out, it's not the right way. If not then she needs help, and I hope wwe provides before it's too late.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785511161341046784
Relax. Paige isn't a drug abuser.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Vårmakos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785511161341046784
> Relax. Paige isn't a drug abuser.


I just want her to be able to leave and go home. She's been through way too much and needs some family time.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I see EL Patron is busy trying to get Paige out of her contract....figures


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Vårmakos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785511161341046784
> Relax. Paige isn't a drug abuser.


She isn't a drug abuser, but she got tested as soon as she returned from her first suspension and she failed again....

Probably a paperwork issue and failed to issue it on time but she is trying to get out her contract and the wwe has had enough of her...


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I wonder special treatment she talking about is for Brock Lesner or someone else. Someone who could get away with this which we never know.


I find it strange why she should do welness if she was not able to compete in near future anyway. It was either Paige trying to get release or WWE trying to destroy her career on purpose. Unacceptable if it was latter.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Pummy said:


> I wonder special treatment she talking about is for Brock Lesner or someone else. Someone who could get away with this which we never know.
> 
> 
> I find it strange why she should do welness if she was not able to compete in near future anyway. It was either Paige trying to get release or WWE trying to destroy her career on purpose. Unacceptable if it was latter.



Eventhough she is out with injury, is not an exemption to the rules of drug testing..in fact it gives them reason to test because of meds shed be taking, and if she didn't file her paperwork to take them, shes in breach of the policy prescription or not..


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Her brother Zak has stated, she is undergoing a surgery soon and it is likely to be a career ender. She's been in severe pain and her new doctor gave her pain meds, in which he witnessed. This won't end well between both parties.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> Her brother Zak has stated, she is undergoing a surgery soon and it is likely to be a career ender. She's been in severe pain and her new doctor gave her pain meds, in which he witnessed. This won't end well between both parties.


I would say her wwe career is on life support...


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> Her brother Zak has stated, she is undergoing a surgery soon and it is likely to be a career ender. She's been in severe pain and her new doctor gave her pain meds, in which he witnessed. This won't end well between both parties.


Didn't say likely, said potentially. If it's fusion, of course it is, because all of those surgeries have inherent risks


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> Didn't say likely, said potentially. If it's fusion, of course it is, because all of those surgeries have inherent risks


My bad, your right.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> My bad, your right.


No worries


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Vårmakos said:


> Relax. Paige isn't a drug abuser.


Your evidence for this is? There's a lot concern in WWE that she is. She's rail thin these days and hangs around with Del Rio with his rep. She doesn't speak to her former friends in WWE anymore. Didn't reply to back to them when they individually contacted her.

The stabbing incident remains a bizarre incident where Paige probably was involved. She didn't speak to the police. Now she again didn't fill out the required WWE wellness paperwork

Little of this speaks to a person with their shit together.

Cue me getting "nope'd" again....


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> Your evidence for this is? There's a lot concern in WWE that she is. She's rail thin these days and hangs around with Del Rio with his rep. She doesn't speak to her former friends in WWE anymore. Didn't reply to back to them when they individually contacted her.
> 
> The stabbing incident remains a bizarre incident where Paige probably was involved. She didn't speak to the police. Now she again didn't fill out the required WWE wellness paperwork
> 
> ...


I don't think there is any legitimate concern over her health. She's dating a guy Haitch doesn't like, that's all this is about.

Obviously I don't know exactly what is going on behind the scenes, but from what I am seeing WWE are acting like a'bunch of crazy carnies over her relationship with ADR. Why the fuck would she want to speak with any of them when she knows they have an agenda? She's already tried to get out of her contract and WWE wouldn't let her.. she doesn't want to be there. 

These suspensions are just their way of punishing her for continuing her relationship with Del Rio, it's super transparent. It's more of WWE being weird and controlling over their talent's personal lives.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> Your evidence for this is? There's a lot concern in WWE that she is. She's rail thin these days and hangs around with Del Rio with his rep. She doesn't speak to her former friends in WWE anymore. Didn't reply to back to them when they individually contacted her.
> 
> The stabbing incident remains a bizarre incident where Paige probably was involved. She didn't speak to the police. Now she again didn't fill out the required WWE wellness paperwork
> 
> ...


Pretty strong allegation to make without definitive proof, but also strong indications too tbf.

Hard to say really. I'd rather not proclaim she is or not without definitive stuff. Not nope'ing you btw, I have no doubt of the concern and the argument for it being the case is valid, just think for me that point is too much to say for me without something definitive. 

Not that much can be done anyway. If she is an abuser and her workmates can't get through to her, no one but her family will have a chance of getting to her.

In any case it's a troubling time for Paige. Not sure where it all goes from here


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Vårmakos said:


> I don't think there is any legitimate concern over her health. She's dating a guy Haitch doesn't like, that's all this is about.
> 
> Obviously I don't know exactly what is going on behind the scenes


So there isn't much point to the rest of your post to be honest.

There is legitimate concern over her health and erratic behaviour. There has been for a year. It is World Mental Health Day raising concern and talking about someone having issues isn't an attack that needs to be dismiss instantly. Separate the TV character and fame from the actual person. It is okay for her not to be okay.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> So there isn't much point to the rest of your post to be honest.
> 
> There is legitimate concern over her health and erratic behaviour. There has been for a year. It is World Mental Health Day raising concern and talking about someone having issues isn't an attack that needs to be dismiss instantly. Separate the TV character and fame from the actual person. It is okay for her not to be okay.


There very much is a need for concern that much is true. She's not alright, not in the slightest. Not sure what or why, but she's not alright. Not sure what will fix it either tbh


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> So there isn't much point to the rest of your post to be honest.
> 
> There is legitimate concern over her health and erratic behaviour. There has been for a year. It is World Mental Health Day raising concern and talking about someone having issues isn't an attack that needs to be dismiss instantly. Separate the TV character and fame from the actual person. It is okay for her not to be okay.


She is going through a rough patch with WWE, but I don't believe that proves she is abusing drugs. Mind you, none of this was an issue before the draft split and the suspensions. WWE splits Paige and ADR apart as a 'warning' and then when they continue seeing each other suddenly they get suspended. It's obvious what is going on.

Now if her life ends up falling apart post-WWE, maybe you're onto something, but the shit that she is going through at the moment is all on the WWE fucking with her relationship.


----------



## leodecraprio (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I think JCole is right. Something must be up and it is very worrying.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Find me someone with this pattern of behaviour that it didn't turn out to have a drug problem.

I am not saying WWE aren't dicks either. They are shady as hell medically. But Paige wouldn't have any wellness strikes if she followed wellness and had her affairs together. The Wellness policy is available on WWE's website and wrestlers have a compliance phone app available to them.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> Find me someone with this pattern of behaviour that it didn't turn out to have a drug problem.
> 
> I am not saying WWE aren't dicks either. They are shady as hell medically. But Paige wouldn't have any wellness strikes if she followed wellness and had her affairs together. The Wellness policy is available on WWE's website and wrestlers have a compliance phone app available to them.


I feel mental illness is close to a certainty at this moment. Probably drug abuse. I'm not sure it can be stopped now though. I'm scared the next news story we get from her is going to be a lot more troubling.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I think as Paige fans, we have to reach out to her at this point, make sure she ends up healthy and happy. All beyond WWE or even wrestling at this point, I feel we should try to make sure she's fine in whatever way we can. 

That's not applauding her actions or conversely acting like she's an embarrassing mess and insulting her actions. People are doing one or the other and frankly neither are helpful, in fact they are both extremely damaging for her. We're guilt of this as Paige fans, other fans who say vile things to her on twitter/IG are too. It has to stop, we have to be something else.

We have to do something, anything we can, to get across how worried we are and...I dunno, try and steer her to doing something about what's happening.

I don't care where she lands anymore, WWE, indies, wrestling, nothing at all, I just want her safe, and not another tragic wrestling story. I think it is heading that way.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> I think as Paige fans, we have to reach out to her at this point, make sure she ends up healthy and happy. All beyond WWE or even wrestling at this point, I feel we should try to make sure she's fine in whatever way we can.
> 
> That's not applauding her actions or conversely acting like she's an embarrassing mess and insulting her actions. People are doing one or the other and frankly neither are helpful, in fact they are both extremely damaging for her. We're guilt of this as Paige fans, other fans who say vile things to her on twitter/IG are too. It has to stop, we have to be something else.
> 
> ...


I agree but her relationship with EL Patron bothers me, he is a very shady person and for her well being, I hope she gets away from him...but it may not happen before it's too late..


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



tictac0987 said:


> I agree but her relationship with EL Patron bothers me, he is a very shady person and for her well being, I hope she gets away from him...but it may not happen before it's too late..


It's foolish to blame him. She's her own woman she can make the decision herself. Blaming it on him will make any comments to her be dismissed in an instant: she'll ignore it outright. 

Saying you should get better by leaving ADR is not helpful. The problen seems much more deep rooted than that.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

It's a shame. I thought Paige was very talented in the ring, had a good personality and could easily pull off the face or heel role in any rivalry.

I just don't see how this ends well, with her ever being in WWE again as far as the suspension stuff goes.

Of course, if the neck injury is as serious as some are saying, then she will never wrestle again and that is such a shame.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> It's foolish to blame him. She's her own woman she can make the decision herself. Blaming it on him will make any comments to her be dismissed in an instant: she'll ignore it outright.
> 
> Saying you should get better by leaving ADR is not helpful. The problen seems much more deep rooted than that.


Her problems has gotten worse since she dated EL Patron...I wonder if he is behind her erratic behavior


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

From being a sure fire hall of fame r to this
Fuck me this is the absolute worst fall from grace I have ever seen in pro wrestling.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Jabsizio said:


> From being a sure fire hall of fame r to this
> Fuck me this is the absolute worst fall from grace I have ever seen in pro wrestling.


Doubt she would have made hall of fame. 

Are people gonna try and do something or just make comments because something has to happen


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> Doubt she would have made hall of fame.
> 
> Are people gonna try and do something or just make comments because something has to happen


There's nothing for fans to do. Nobody knows what is actually happening on any side. But if I had to wager it seems it is injury related. Could she have gotten addicted to pain killers from an injury that wasn't properly treated? Possibly. She could also be in severe pain in which she requested help and was denied due to their wellness policy etc as well. She could have went privately to get the treatment herself. Whatever the case is, one thing we know is she has a severe injury that is really hurting her. Possibly not only just physically but mentall as well, if that's the case, I hope she gets allowance to go home after the surgery for a bit, because family time is the best thing in this situation.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> There's nothing for fans to do. Nobody knows what is actually happening on any side. But if I had to wager it seems it is injury related. Could she have gotten addicted to pain killers from an injury that wasn't properly treated? Possibly. She could also be in severe pain in which she requested help and was denied due to their wellness policy etc as well. She could have went privately to get the treatment herself. Whatever the case is, one thing we know is she has a severe injury that is really hurting her. Possibly not only just physically but mentall as well, if that's the case, I hope she gets allowance to go home after the surgery for a bit, because family time is the best thing in this situation.


We have to do something cause something is wrong and Paige is doing nothing to stop this. Right now she looks like she's gonna be another Sunny, or heaven forbid, Chyna. Because it will go that way.

We have to accept now she's not alright, probably addicted to something, and we're partly to blame for facilitating this behaviour. 

What we do probably won't do a thing but we can't go on ignoring it anymore. We have to do anything at all.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> I think as Paige fans, we have to reach out to her at this point, make sure she ends up healthy and happy. All beyond WWE or even wrestling at this point, I feel we should try to make sure she's fine in whatever way we can.
> 
> That's not applauding her actions or conversely acting like she's an embarrassing mess and insulting her actions. People are doing one or the other and frankly neither are helpful, in fact they are both extremely damaging for her. We're guilt of this as Paige fans, other fans who say vile things to her on twitter/IG are too. It has to stop, we have to be something else.
> 
> ...



She's a grown fucking woman dude. You're a dude behind a keyboard. Jesus Christ. This is the dumbest shit I have ever read. You Paige fans take creepy to a level I've never seen. I don't even come in this thread anymore because of you weirdos.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> She's a grown fucking woman dude. You're a dude behind a keyboard. Jesus Christ. This is the dumbest shit I have ever read. You Paige fans take creepy to a level I've never seen. I don't even come in this thread anymore because of you weirdos.


Yeah no continue to insult someone who is clearly stuggling with something very severely that will help right? Just stop supporting her then laugh as she fucks her own life up rather than try and do something. 

She's already shown she listens to her fans. Probably won't work but better than nothing.

No, but guess you are right. Lets kick her while she's down. Prick.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> Yeah no continue to insult someone who is clearly stuggling with something very severely that will help right? Just stop supporting her then laugh as she fucks her own life up rather than try and do something.
> 
> She's already shown she listens to her fans. Probably won't work but better than nothing.
> 
> No, but guess you are right. Lets kick her while she's down. Prick.


Who's insulting her? And if someone was, there's a block button on every social media that I know of. Here's the reality, YOU CAN'T DO SHIT. Sorry. And to say fans are to blame for her become a pill addict or drug addict, is utterly ridiculous. She's not a little kid. But you people treat her like she is. It's fucking weird.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> Who's insulting her? And if someone was, there's a block button on every social media that I know of. Here's the reality, YOU CAN'T DO SHIT. Sorry. And to say fans are to blame for her become a pill addict or drug addict, is utterly ridiculous. She's not a little kid. But you people treat her like she is. It's fucking weird.


So what, sit around looking at pictures pretend nothing is wrong? Or turn and laugh at her predicament.

She's had a fucking awful year, and done a bunch of stuff that is inexplicable. It's not treating her like a child though, people have these problems every day, and saying "Grow Up" to it never helps. 

We've more of a voice than you think as fans. Were showing someone we actually care and we're actually concerned. It's better than facilitating her erratic behaviour. 

Why are you bothered anyway? It harms you in no way, and it's just trying to do something to help her, cause something is really wrong thats clear to see. Maybe a bit of support will do something.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

*From her Brother Zak*:


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Jabsizio said:


> From being a sure fire hall of fame r to this
> Fuck me this is the absolute worst fall from grace I have ever seen in pro wrestling.


When I saw her for first time in NXT I never thought her WWE career would end in tragic way like this. I believed if someone would going to surpassing AJ Lee popularity, impact and legacy it would be her. She showing her greatness since she was 20 and one of main reason why I comeback to start watching wrestling seriously again and start pay attention to women wrestling that still nail in my heart..


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*











Well at least she has plenty time to spend with EL Patron....:wink2::wink2:


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



tictac0987 said:


> *From her Brother Zak*:


If she's having major neck surgery, why does it matter if she's suspended 60 days? Sounds like the type of surgery that would take 9-12 months to come back from, if ever.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> If she's having major neck surgery, why does it matter if she's suspended 60 days? Sounds like the type of surgery that would take 9-12 months to come back from, if ever.


Reputation and salary are common thing. But I think it's more about feeling and relationship between both parties. Nobody would feel good if you feel like you don't treat fairly.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

If you are injured or coming out of surgery. You are prescribed painkillers and antibiotics to prevent infections and relieve any pain, that is standard procedure. This is just about Paige's deteriorating relationship with WWE.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> If she's having major neck surgery, why does it matter if she's suspended 60 days? Sounds like the type of surgery that would take 9-12 months to come back from, if ever.


60 days pay, which is minimum $16,000 considering she is on 6 figure salary. Probably closer to $30,000


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

Add now to stories of becky and sasha unfollowing her on social media.
Ffs
Paige what is wrong with you?
This is the worst time to be a fan of hers but I guess it's her life and she can do whatever the fuck she wants with it anyway.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

They cut Paige from the RAW intro....:frown2::frown2::frown2:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

_*To let all of Rampaigers know, Paige is no longer in my life and I want nothing to do with her. *_


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

God this thread needs to be shut down again, for good this time round. What has Paige done that's so wrong? Be human? She's not perfect, she's 25, isolated, scrutinised. Did everyone think she was perfect? We'll surprise surprise she's not, no one is. She's not in your life, she never was. No one here personally knows her at all. In any case most likely the substance is to do with her injury. But it's on the banned list. As usual she's getting crap. If I was her advisor. I would advise her to get off social media. And maybe leave WWE for a few years. It's just not worth it tbh.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Very Interesting Bind Item; Wonder Who It's About....

Today’s Blind Items – Pay Your Dealer

One of my pieces of advice that celebrities would be good to heed is to pay your dealer


. Bad things happen when you don’t. It doesn’t matter who you are, eventually you are going to have to pay. Oh, sure if you are this foreign born A- list celebrity in her roped corner of the entertainment world you can sleep with your dealer for awhile in order not to pay, but that only lasts a short time. Eventually they find someone else who can’t pay and wants to trade and you are replaced. The next thing you know you agree to do a little courier run using your status and you promise yourself you will just do it one time. That one time becomes two or three because your habit keeps growing. Then, the unthinkable. You lose your status and can’t make the courier runs but still have your habit. One drug dealer cuts you off so you move to the next and the next. At this point, you owe several dealers but haven’t told your celebrity boyfriend. When they come calling he is caught in the crossfire. You go into hiding. The thing is you can’t hide for long because your addiction is so bad. My guess is you will end up dead. Either of an overdose or from crossing the wrong people.

Source: 
http://crazydaysandnights.net/2016/10/todays-blind-items-pay-your-dealer.html


----------



## Savior Of Silence (May 19, 2010)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Paige is a hot momma!!


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



ChicagoFit said:


> Very Interesting Bind Item; Wonder Who It's About....
> 
> Today’s Blind Items – Pay Your Dealer
> 
> ...


How reliable is that? Example. I find it a bit extreme here even though they have some point.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785839756504600576

How many times does EL Patron change his stabbing story, now in the incident somebody disrespected Paige and he got into a fight with that person and he was at the wrong place at the wrong time....per the Taz show..

I feel that whole situation was too shady...


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Pummy said:


> How reliable is that? Example. I find it a bit extreme here even though they have some point.


It's a gossip site. It tends to have a better track record of accuracy than most blind items sites, but it's a gossip site so it's never wise to simply accept it as being true without verifying it. However there is a lot in there that makes sense with this situation. There's also a huge red flag that makes me doubt the post is even about Paige and ADR -- she's not A-list.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



ChicagoFit said:


> It's a gossip site. It tends to have a better track record of accuracy than most blind items sites, but it's a gossip site so it's never wise to simply accept it as being true without verifying it. However there is a lot in there that makes sense with this situation. There's also a huge red flag that makes me doubt the post is even about Paige and ADR -- she's not A-list.


They made it sound like she did it so long but as far as I knows this situation wasn't that long. Unless they have amazing track records I am not going to believe them. 


Paige is A- list as a female wrestler is kinda accurated IMO. There quite just a few bigger name of female wrestler than her currently.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Pummy said:


> They made it sound like she did it so long but as far as I knows this situation wasn't that long. Unless they have amazing track records I am not going to believe them.
> 
> 
> Paige is A- list as a female wrestler is kinda accurated IMO. There quite just a few bigger name of female wrestler than her currently.


Although it does provide an excellent, credible explanation for the ADR stabbing story...


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

*Paige at Combate Americas VIP*:











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785959321456762880


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Mordecay said:


>


:heston :heston 

I don't know who to believe Paige or the evil wwe?


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Mordecay said:


>


Surprise, surprise... Looks like that blind item I posted might be spot-on.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

So I was right again. I await apologies by those who continue to dispute me on the topic of Paige.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> So I was right again. I await apologies by those who continue to dispute me on the topic of Paige.


Well, the people you use fight around here aren't even coming here or the other thread since the 2nd suspension was released, I guess they realized they can't come up with excuses for her anymore.

And btw, she looks bad, like she dropped even more weight, not healthy anymore


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Mordecay said:


> Well, the people you use fight around here aren't even coming here or the other thread since the 2nd suspension was released, I guess they realized they can't come up with excuses for her anymore.


 
I guess stalking her Instagram and Twitter Likes and treating the Knights as gospel was not wise.

Me > "We"


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> I guess stalking her Instagram and Twitter Likes and treating the Knights as gospel was not wise.
> 
> Me > "We"


Hi rovert.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Mordecay said:


> Well, the people you use fight around here aren't even coming here or the other thread since the 2nd suspension was released, I guess they realized they can't come up with excuses for her anymore.
> 
> And btw, she looks bad, like she dropped even more weight, not healthy anymore


What wrestler doesn't drop weight when recovering from an injury?... It would help if they named this 'illegal substance'.. I bet it's something ridiculous.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Vårmakos said:


> What wrestler doesn't drop weight when recovering from an injury?... It would help if they named this 'illegal substance'.. I bet it's something ridiculous.


Knowing WWE, a prescription from an outside doctor.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I'm very curious to see how many people will be hopping off the bandwagon. As for myself I am still a fan of her's and largely feel the same way towards her as I have up until now. The recent events have no bearing & I am not surprised as I've always pointed out that at heart I'm sure Paige is a good person but is a very flawed person.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

its so obvious shes snorting crack with how much weight she lost and her dad is a known meth head.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



richyque said:


> its so obvious shes snorting crack with how much weight she lost and her dad is a known meth head.


She really hasn't lost that much weight. Couple of pounds maybe but not alarming.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I care a lot about Paige. Like a younger sister! I can't believe how fast this all went to shit! I hope she will be okay! I had a very bad feeling about her when I heard ADR was missing. I am still a fan of hers!


----------



## NatureGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I love paige but i can see wwe letting her go down the road. just seems one bad thing after another.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Vårmakos said:


> What wrestler doesn't drop weight when recovering from an injury?... It would help if they named this 'illegal substance'.. I bet it's something ridiculous.


Next level denial.

Weren't you this person?



Vårmakos said:


> Relax. Paige isn't a drug abuser.





CretinHop138 said:


> Knowing WWE, a prescription from an outside doctor.


It isn't learn to read.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I knows this year gonna be hard as Paige fan but never thought its would be this level :cry


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

*Paige on TMZ*:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786130426997768192
Credit to original poster...


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*










i didn't know she suffered 24 hours on 24...must be hard for her..

but still a fan,it's during difficulties you know who are your true friends..and fans?


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

EL Patron talks possibly going to TNA and Paige says she isn't leaving the wwe soon


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

She looks fucked in that picture


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

*Flowers from El Patron*:


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Alicia Fox, Scott Hall and Velvet Sky all wished Paige well. Is it true Becky & Sasha stopped following her? (I dont have a twitter)


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

6-7 months to recover? Holy fuck. I doubt she'll still be with the company by then.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

El Patron will pay for Paige's surgery as well....?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786357620848234497
Sounds like Paige is a sugar baby..


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



tictac0987 said:


> El Patron will pay for Paige's surgery as well....?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786357620848234497
> Sounds like Paige is a sugar baby..


Why would he need to pay for it in the first place... if it was an injury under the WWE banner, then it should be covered already. If not, what the hell was she doing? Or is there even an injury at this point. This entire situation is just too god damn shady.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Paige obviously does not trust WWE's doctors and wants it done outside their realm. 

The reason why the likes of Alicia Fox tweeted her is she has gone dark, she is talking to nobody connected with WWE or any friends she had there in the slightest. She replied to Velvet Sky and Scott Hall however.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Kabraxal said:


> Why would he need to pay for it in the first place... if it was an injury under the WWE banner, then it should be covered already. If not, what the hell was she doing? Or is there even an injury at this point. This entire situation is just too god damn shady.


El Patron is a very shady individual and he is shielding Paige off from everyone including her friends, family and coworkers, so nobody doesn't know what's truly going on with her....

Listen to this from busted open radio: https://soundcloud.com/siriusxmrush...ed-to-go-back-to-wwe-and-prove-everyone-wrong


----------



## Lukeazade (Oct 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

WWE are paying for the surgery, ADR literally says so in the interview.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

paige looking real skinny


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



tictac0987 said:


> EL Patron talks possibly going to TNA and Paige says she isn't leaving the wwe soon


 i must admit i believed she was in love with adr,but when you watch the video,something is strange,when she talks she always look at ADR,as if asking his approval every time..not sure this relation is good for her,i really start to have doubts.
and on previous pics,yep she's really skinny and looks sick,i hope i'm wrong.

sad time for her.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I don't think we will see Paige in WWE again. And honestly it probably better for her. I rather see her be a star in other show than jobbed out to overrated 3 horsecraps anyday. I say this even before all this incident happen that they will bury her as much as they can so all of HHH cock suckers can get all credit. Problem is she still want it or not. She has trouble sure but I think it will slowly fade out if she get out of WWE. Del Rio might be another problem but I don't think he is as evil as people say.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Great article on the Paige and El Patron relationship....two disgruntled wwe superstars 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786589858735284224


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786653439141044224
EL Patron has been paying for everything else for her injury, why not her surgery?


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

*Paige and EL Patron workout*:


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

*Backstage at Combate America ppv*:


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Hey where are Islefan and Caffoer. Please come back and make this thread more actively.

Pic of her pre-WWE staff. I don't mind seeing this yet again. This is pic that made me know her for first time(posted by news site when her WWE signing was annouced) At first I didn't pay attention of her much until I see her again in NXT and become fan ever since.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Pummy said:


> Hey where are Islefan and Caffoer. Please come back and make this thread more actively.
> 
> Pic of her pre-WWE staff. I don't mind seeing this yet again. This is pic that made me know her for first time(posted by news site when her WWE signing was annouced) At first I didn't pay attention of her much until I see her again in NXT and become fan ever since.


you mean the guys that always ask for pics but never post any by themselves? I think they can't come up with an excuse for Paige's erratic behaviour, when they do they will come back.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Mordecay said:


> you mean the guys that always ask for pics but never post any by themselves? I think they can't come up with an excuse for Paige's erratic behaviour, when they do they will come back.


Well at least this thread won't be quiet. Not like I agree with them everything though.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Pummy said:


> Well at least this thread won't be quiet. Not like I agree with them everything though.


This thread hasn't been quiet, at least this week, with everything that have happened


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

:lol this thread never ceases to amaze me. The amount of crap Paige gets from he so called fans, is quite mind boggling. I am not saying Paige is perfect, or made great choices. But I am not also going to sit on pedastal and judge her like a self righteouss dick. I am sorry, but other then date a guy your butthurt over, and made some bad choices with alinating people backstage possibly. I fail too see this irratic behabiour people go on about. Like the other days pics with her and ADR. I Thought she looked pretty good, yeah she has lost weight. But thats normal in atheltes who have not done their sports in ages, and need surgery. People lose weight. I am sorry she is not fitting your perfect image of what her and a woman should look like. But she is human, we all are. And saw comments like she looks fucked up. I mean honestly always so critical. None of us personally know her. So none of us know what it is like to be 25 and under that much scrutiny. The way some of you guys talk about her, it is like she commited a murder :lol. Like @Mordecay, just be careful because your coming across as a troll. Just a suggestion. And picture thread? Ha! This used to be a picture thread..


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

*Old school Paige(Britani Knight) vs a MMA fighter*:


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

*Paige as x23*:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



3ku1 said:


> :lol this thread never ceases to amaze me. The amount of crap Paige gets from he so called fans, is quite mind boggling. I am not saying Paige is perfect, or made great choices. But I am not also going to sit on pedastal and judge her like a self righteouss dick. I am sorry, but other then date a guy your butthurt over, and made some bad choices with alinating people backstage possibly. I fail too see this irratic behabiour people go on about. Like the other days pics with her and ADR. I Thought she looked pretty good, yeah she has lost weight. But thats normal in atheltes who have not done their sports in ages, and need surgery. People lose weight. I am sorry she is not fitting your perfect image of what her and a woman should look like. But she is human, we all are. And saw comments like she looks fucked up. I mean honestly always so critical. None of us personally know her. So none of us know what it is like to be 25 and under that much scrutiny. The way some of you guys talk about her, it is like she commited a murder :lol. Like @Mordecay, just be careful because your coming across as a troll. Just a suggestion. And picture thread? Ha! This used to be a picture thread..


Ya, one of the few guys that posted pics here is the troll because doesn't agree the stupid decisions she's made. Ok dude, I'm a troll.

I used to be a big fan of her, one of the biggest around here, but she has changed and not for good and maybe that's why I am so bitter, because I care and I want her to be happy and healthy, but alienating her friends and deny that she has a problem, because she HAS a problem (maybe it's not drugs, maybe it's just emotional)is not the best way.

Anyway, remembering the good old times


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



3ku1 said:


> :lol this thread never ceases to amaze me. The amount of crap Paige gets from he so called fans, is quite mind boggling. I am not saying Paige is perfect, or made great choices. But I am not also going to sit on pedastal and judge her like a self righteouss dick. I am sorry, but other then date a guy your butthurt over, and made some bad choices with alinating people backstage possibly. I fail too see this irratic behabiour people go on about. Like the other days pics with her and ADR. I Thought she looked pretty good, yeah she has lost weight. But thats normal in atheltes who have not done their sports in ages, and need surgery. People lose weight. I am sorry she is not fitting your perfect image of what her and a woman should look like. But she is human, we all are. And saw comments like she looks fucked up. I mean honestly always so critical. None of us personally know her. So none of us know what it is like to be 25 and under that much scrutiny. The way some of you guys talk about her, it is like she commited a murder :lol. Like @Mordecay, just be careful because your coming across as a troll. Just a suggestion. And picture thread? Ha! This used to be a picture thread..


you're hitting the wrong target 3ku1 ..and i disagree with what you say,on recent pics Paige looks horrible and skinny,we can understand she has pain and the simple fact we say she's not in good shape doesn't mean we hate her now,but we are just worry about her health..sometimes i really don't understand your argumentation..


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

*Paige having fun ringside Combate Americas*:


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



paladin errant said:


> you're hitting the wrong target 3ku1 ..and i disagree with what you say,on recent pics Paige looks horrible and skinny,we can understand she has pain and the simple fact we say she's not in good shape doesn't mean we hate her now,but we are just worry about her health..sometimes i really don't understand your argumentation..



This is not a shot at 3ku1, but a general observation: some people I've noticed think because you are a fan of a person, that means the person can do no wrong or you are just supposed to look the other way if they fuck up. I like Paige a lot- as you can tell by my sig, the recent events really haven't changed that but if she fucks up or does something boneheaded I'm going to call her out on it just like I would someone else on the roster. As a matter of fact, I will say that TRUE fans should be giving her shit over her recent actions because it's not good- she's on the verge of throwing away her career....and yes, you read that right, her career. Some people are like "Well she can go to X" Yes she can go to some other little indy fed but how does that make sense when she is currently at the top of the mountain? Despite how we may feel about the WWE it is still and will be for the longest time as far as Pro Wrestling goes the place to be...all the $$$, exposure, fame etc is to be add as a WWE wrestler.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Overcomer said:


> This is not a shot at 3ku1, but a general observation: some people I've noticed think because you are a fan of a person, that means the person can do no wrong or you are just supposed to look the other way if they fuck up. I like Paige a lot- as you can tell by my sig, the recent events really haven't changed that but if she fucks up or does something boneheaded I'm going to call her out on it just like I would someone else on the roster. As a matter of fact, I will say that TRUE fans should be giving her shit over her recent actions because it's not good- she's on the verge of throwing away her career....and yes, you read that right, her career. Some people are like "Well she can go to X" Yes she can go to some other little indy fed but how does that make sense when she is currently at the top of the mountain? Despite how we may feel about the WWE it is still and will be for the longest time as far as Pro Wrestling goes the place to be...all the $$$, exposure, fame etc is to be add as a WWE wrestler.


whats this? A sensible post in the Paige megathread?


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

*Paige in Puerto Rico*:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

https://www.instagram.com/p/BLmoVxyAQwC/?taken-by=realpaigewwe

how high are they


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

She looks like shit. Man she almost looks paper thin.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

The latest oddness:

https://twitter.com/VivaDelRio/status/787394308131487744

Remember when people jumped on me when I said there were people in WWE who thought Paige has wrestled her last WWE match?


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Noticed that Paige didn't acknowledge his tweet despite she usually acknowledge his tweet over pointless tweet. Start to believe Del Rio are behind all of this. I mean this is not his business at first place unless he want something from her. Maybe people are right.


Damaged are done and nothing people can do about it since her second wellness. Before that it still have some hope everything could be undone by time. Well not like she would never be seen again


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787829289232306176


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I wonder what's going to to happen now if Paige and EL Patron are engaged, hmmmmm a pregnancy?

I know more time will be taken off, so she can get married...plus the surgery and recovery, so her coming back to the wwe and wrestle are very slim ..


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Well, there's the expected marriage proposal. Best of luck to them, but I don't see a long-term thing there.

Would've given the relationship more credit had they dated longer than a year at least.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



DanTheMan_89 said:


> Well, there's the expected marriage proposal. Best of luck to them, but I don't see a long-term thing there.
> 
> Would've given the relationship more credit had they dated longer than a year at least.


She obviously trying hard to get out her wwe contract....


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



tictac0987 said:


> She obviously trying hard to get out her wwe contract....


It's a shame and honestly baffling how easily she's willing to end her WWE run this way.

What happened to the Diva of Tomorrow? What happened to creating a legacy? What happened to changing the landscape for women going forward? What happened to the HOF aspirations?

I won't point the blame at Del Rio directly, but she's been a changed person ever since she started dating him, and her fans have been let down because of her choices.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*










In the Second Vid her cans were about to fall out lol....


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

:trips7:trips7unk4unk4:eyeroll:eyeroll:heston


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Mordecay said:


> :trips7:trips7unk4unk4:eyeroll:eyeroll:heston


islefan? caffore?....thoughts?


----------



## The Dark Warlords (Jul 30, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

This girl is going to a place she may never return from.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

yep,i think it's the end of her story with the ring..it's just sad but hey,it's her choice.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



DanTheMan_89 said:


> It's a shame and honestly baffling how easily she's willing to end her WWE run this way.
> 
> What happened to the Diva of Tomorrow? What happened to creating a legacy? What happened to changing the landscape for women going forward? What happened to the HOF aspirations?
> 
> I won't point the blame at Del Rio directly, but she's been a changed person ever since she started dating him, and her fans have been let down because of her choices.


Have you and the other people who are now coming down on her considered that she might be telling the truth about WWE neglecting her health and the ramifications of this if true? I don't like this attitude that It's WWE or bust for her. I don't like the idea that she's expected to give everything she has for a company that doesn't appreciate her and clearly favors other women over her. Perhaps she is making some bad decisions but to give her shit because she might not feel the same way about WWE that she did a year ago is stupid in my opinion.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

:lol the butthurt is strong in here. Look its none of your business. if Paige see's a fit a long term commitment to ADR benefits herlife in a positive way. Good for her, if she is happy, as a fan you should be happy for her too. No one knows what their relationship is like really, from the outside. Only they do. Good for her.

And yes she has made bad choices. But ppl are acting like WWE is the be end and end all. Clearly Paige does not feel the same about the company she did a year ago. And TBH I expect her to leave soon, if she is intending to marry ADR. But i agreee to give her shit because her behaviour is irratic compared to a year ago. IS just plain stupid. She is 25 and under alto of scrutiny. Their is a difference between being a bias fan who always color coats everything, and being self rightousss. WWE clearly is not her passion anymore. And tbh I don't care if she comes from a wrestling background, or she has done it 2 seconds. You don't do something, if your not passionate about it. She needs to move on to something else, for her sake, and the sake of everyone here :lol.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Let me preface this by saying I've never found her attractive or sexy, so there's no jealousy or sour grapes here...

I felt she had a lot of in-ring talent and that she'd be a superstar for a decade. I also loved her attitude and the seemingly real connection she had with her fans. The "anti-diva" mentality which resonated so much with young girls who don't look like the normal "diva."

But her willingness to throw it all away with WWE and end it so easily, as though it means nothing to her. As though her fans mean nothing to her. All over stupid, immature stuff. That's disheartening and makes me upset/somewhat angry. 

Has she found real love with Del Rio? None of us will ever know. I hope for her sake she has.

But regardless, throwing away WWE is an awful life decision I feel. I won't be able to bring myself to cheer for her ever again should she some day return and I truly feel sorry for all the young fans of hers who made a connection with her, bought her merchandise, etc. who she has abandoned.


----------



## gRiMBMW (Aug 19, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

https://www.facebook.com/1418375375058247/videos/1854375391458241/ Fucking almost 40 years old Del Rio choking Paige at 0:34 in that video. This is what the young fans (including me) of her will be left with... The horror is real.
EDIT:


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



gRiMBMW said:


> https://www.facebook.com/1418375375058247/videos/1854375391458241/ Fucking almost 40 years old Del Rio choking Paige at 0:34 in that video. This is what the young fans (including me) of her will be left with... The horror is real.
> EDIT:


Shouldn't he not grab her by the neck like that.....she is hurt..


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I have a feeling that that photo of ADR's hand on Paige's neck is going to go viral, and cause more controversy.


----------



## gRiMBMW (Aug 19, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Riddle101 said:


> I have a feeling that that photo of ADR's hand on Paige's neck is going to go viral, and cause more controversy.


What have I done...


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Riddle101 said:


> I have a feeling that that photo of ADR's hand on Paige's neck is going to go viral, and cause more controversy.












nah..just harmless...


----------



## gRiMBMW (Aug 19, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



tictac0987 said:


> nah..just harmless...


I feel sorry for Paige, I really do... Because she never used to be like that.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



gsm1988 said:


> Have you and the other people who are now coming down on her considered that she might be telling the truth about WWE neglecting her health and the ramifications of this if true? I don't like this attitude that It's WWE or bust for her. I don't like the idea that she's expected to give everything she has for a company that doesn't appreciate her and clearly favors other women over her. Perhaps she is making some bad decisions but to give her shit because she might not feel the same way about WWE that she did a year ago is stupid in my opinion.


Well EL Patron has been paying for therapy on her neck...but that doesn't mean the wwe wasn't concerned or not doing anything to help her..

Paige has had a better career than most other women, I don't blame the wwe for anything because they made her the star she is today, I don't think the wwe neglected her in any way..she is throwing her promising career away ( 2 failed wellness tests) after the wwe put a huge investment into her...

If she leaves fine, but it will sad, she could of been a bigger star but alas she is human and have needs...maybe she leaves and comes back down the road who knows.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



gRiMBMW said:


> I feel sorry for Paige, I really do... Because she never used to be like that.


Well they say love is blind...


----------



## gRiMBMW (Aug 19, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



tictac0987 said:


> Well they say love is blind...


Yeah, but you know her neck is already injured... This shit is freaking me out.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



gRiMBMW said:


> Yeah, but you know her neck is already injured... This shit is freaking me out.


I don't think Paige's family approves of this engagement, but I dunno..
Is this all a work.....:heston


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787957737724477440


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



tictac0987 said:


> islefan? caffore?....thoughts?


They'll probably nope it.

Their "source" being against the marriage is an interesting twist.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



JCole said:


> They'll probably nope it.
> 
> Their "source" being against the marriage is an interesting twist.


Something changed rickys thoughts recently it seems. It's none of mine or anyone's business but them, but I'm scared for her. If he doesn't want his daughter with this guy something is up.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> It's none of mine or anyone's business but them


Yep you never obsessed over her personal life. Don't play this card only it conveniences you.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



gRiMBMW said:


> https://www.facebook.com/1418375375058247/videos/1854375391458241/ Fucking almost 40 years old Del Rio choking Paige at 0:34 in that video. This is what the young fans (including me) of her will be left with... The horror is real.
> EDIT:


Should've grabbed her by the pussy :trump


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

People are like" we don't know what's happening in her life.
Maybe she loves alberto,who are we to judge"
Blah blah blah
Even her fucking father doesn't approve this BULLSHIT.


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/wawno1fan/posts/10157567057445453


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Jabsizio said:


> People are like" we don't know what's happening in her life.
> Maybe she loves alberto,who are we to judge"
> Blah blah blah
> Even her fucking father doesn't approve this BULLSHIT.


People who have drug problems tend to end lying to their family and cutting off their close friends.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Jabsizio said:


> https://www.facebook.com/wawno1fan/posts/10157567057445453


Ok this and another gif I'm sure right now he is responsible of all of this. Family word should be taken more seriously than anyone if he against it then it mean its not good.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

She's clearly not normal and something is clearly wrong. Whether that's caused by substance abuse or some form of manic break mentally, I don't know, but this is not the way people act if there is nothing wrong. Hell, this is not the way she has ever acted when there was nothing wrong. I think it's now safe to conclude she is in need of assistance. Probably immediate assistance.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*










She reposted the tattoo pic...

:heston


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



tictac0987 said:


> Well EL Patron has been paying for therapy on her neck...but that doesn't mean the wwe wasn't concerned or not doing anything to help her..
> 
> Paige has had a better career than most other women, I don't blame the wwe for anything because they made her the star she is today, I don't think the wwe neglected her in any way..she is throwing her promising career away ( 2 failed wellness tests) after the wwe put a huge investment into her...
> 
> If she leaves fine, but it will sad, she could of been a bigger star but alas she is human and have needs...maybe she leaves and comes back down the road who knows.


She doesn't get credit for what she did at NXT despite being first woman to actually have legitimate popularity in that brand nor getting proper booking to keep herself relevent when her popularity was too big to ignored. But let's pretend like she was on her way on being next women champion before suspension right?


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

So EL Patron is still married...according to his ex-wife's lawyer


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788063187795054592


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Pummy said:


> She doesn't get credit for what she did at NXT despite being first woman to actually have legitimate popularity in that brand nor getting proper booking to keep herself relevent when her popularity was too big to ignored. But let's pretend like she was on her way on being next women champion before suspension right?


She was on total divas, did movies, she did wizard world...she done about everything, the wwe handed her everything..,except the title

She could of been champion in 2017 if she played her cards right but now she will never become champion again...


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Want my opinion on this? Paige has fucked up majorly, beyond belief. She's taking illegal drugs, probably addicted, shunned all her friends, shunned her family, and is now engaged to a man who is likely an enabler of her habit, if not a user himself. She's cut herself off, rejected all help, and sunk herself into this mess. Now part of me doesn't judge her, because it's pretty clear she's mentally unstable, possibly due to her drug use, maybe due to her family history of mental illness and working for the majority of her life in wrestling. 

End of the day though she's ruined her career, she'll likely get released any day now. She's lost all her friends, looks like she may lose her family soon too. It's going to get a lot worse before it gets better as the only way she'll ever change it now (and I mean her life not her career as I highly doubt we'll see her wrestle again never mind in WWE) is with a big crash to earth, hitting rock bottom. But if that fall is too hard we could easily have another wrestling tragedy on our hands. 

So there's my thoughts; Paige has fucked up, her life is in tatters right now, and it's going to get worse before it gets better. And it's not getting better in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Not sure what the hell is wrong with Paige, be it drugs, exhaustion, injury, mental issues, or a mix of it all, but this is starting to get to a point of actual worry. 

And Del Rio is just coming off horribly in this whole deal. It feels like he is taking advantage of a young woman who might also not be in the full right state of mind..... and the bloody dumb ass is still married. It just feels like he is using her but I hopefully that is completely wrong.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



tictac0987 said:


> She was on total divas, did movies, she did wizard world...she done about everything, the wwe handed her everything..,except the title
> 
> She could of been champion in 2017 if she played her cards right but now she will never become champion again...


You probably not wrong on this. Just stating "promising career waiting for her" or "WWE did nothing wrong" were seem overstatement for me. It might turn out what you say or not which we will never know. Well if Emma or Summer win championship before 2018 then I accept for being wrong.


I noticed her brother Roy said something like he knows something. Maybe her family know something about ADR and that's why they anti him. Bit odd he and her brothers(UK Hooligan) work each other not long ago. Guess that's when they know his true color. Or know some detail from stabbed incident. Or both.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Kabraxal said:


> Not sure what the hell is wrong with Paige, be it drugs, exhaustion, injury, mental issues, or a mix of it all, but this is starting to get to a point of actual worry.
> 
> And Del Rio is just coming off horribly in this whole deal. It feels like he is taking advantage of a young woman who might also not be in the full right state of mind..... and the bloody dumb ass is still married. It just feels like he is using her but I hopefully that is completely wrong.


He probably give her drugs at first place. This explain obsession over him. Bit weird at first place why attractive woman and have good social status like her seem obsessed over someone who I couldn't think of major prop about him when she could get much better man than him within week if she want to. Not to mention she is not someone new at relationship at all since she had several boyfriend before him. Hope its just my imagination though.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I'm so fucking done with paige now. Iv'e tried to continue supporting her but it's just getting worse and worse by the day. There's so many things she's done over the past few months that i honestly can't even remember half of it. At this point i think they need to release her for her own good and theirs... She's embarrassing herself and the company in the process. She's showing herself up with how immature she is and obviously has some kind of drug habit, her bs story of having a *severe* neck injury doesn't hold any water when we can clearly see del rio grabbing her neck in that gif and the video of them in the gym messing around. Doesn't seem like 24/7 constant pain to me. Wwe would be wise to cut all ties immediately.


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

I've always held out hope that this could be " fall hard and come back through hard work story" for paige but as everyday passes I lose that hope.
Because everyday is a new headline showing how she is fucking up her career and life.
It's not gotten any better and I guess it won't. 
From a sure fire hall of famer in the biggest wrestling company in the wordld to obscure stadiums in Mexico proposing to a man who could be here father,is still married,has children and is into some shady ass shit.
I don't even know what else to say.
First career as a fan I've seen burn right before my very eyes is paige all in the span of a few months.
WHAT A FUCKING DISAPPOINTMENT.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Paige, 









How could you do this? Who lead you into this dark path? I'm so disgusted with everything that I am seeing and hearing!


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Tomorrow is surgery day for Paige...according to EL Patron..

I pray it is successful..and she recovers well..


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



tictac0987 said:


>


Not gonna lie, I haven't seen the video, but this is so pathetic


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

tictac0987 said:


>


Wtf is she doing


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Jabsizio said:


> Wtf is she doing


:maury

,...Seems like desperation to me 

:maury

Bless her heart...she is cute..


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Anyone else think it's a coincidence that Sunny was the same age Paige is now when she started dating HBK which lead her life into a downward spiral? No ok.


----------



## The Dark Warlords (Jul 30, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Ratedr4life said:


> Anyone else think it's a coincidence that Sunny was the same age Paige is now when she started dating HBK which lead her life into a downward spiral? No ok.



Never thought of it, but it is interesting.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Albertos new theme song


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*










Thoughts and prayers..


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Merry Go-Round...


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788822453141266432


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



MERPER said:


> Let me preface this by saying I've never found her attractive or sexy, so there's no jealousy or sour grapes here...
> 
> I felt she had a lot of in-ring talent and that she'd be a superstar for a decade. I also loved her attitude and the seemingly real connection she had with her fans. The "anti-diva" mentality which resonated so much with young girls who don't look like the normal "diva."
> 
> ...


She is not obligated to do anything for anyone. If she feels that WWE doesn't appreciate her then she doesn't have to stay in that environment. Is it worth "making fans happy" if she's miserable there? And if wwe is proven to have been negligent with her health then I hope all of the "fans" who have condemned her for "throwing her life away" Will be honest enough to admit they were wrong and apologize. I hate this attitude of entitlement that fans have when it comes to wrestlers, Paige doesn't HAVE to do anything, nor does anyone else.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



gsm1988 said:


> She is not obligated to do anything for anyone. If she feels that WWE doesn't appreciate her then she doesn't have to stay in that environment. Is it worth "making fans happy" if she's miserable there? And if wwe is proven to have been negligent with her health then I hope all of the "fans" who have condemned her for "throwing her life away" Will be honest enough to admit they were wrong and apologize. I hate this attitude of entitlement that fans have when it comes to wrestlers, Paige doesn't HAVE to do anything, nor does anyone else.


You're right, she doesn't owe anything to anyone but then stop whining and b$%ching and moaning about everything. just shut up and move on with your life...

don't complain when fans say they are upset and angry (as fans have a right to be)... just move on with your life... fine...

I will side with fans here and hope that many, like me, are pissed off and stop following her career... good riddance, Paige...


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



MERPER said:


> You're right, she doesn't owe anything to anyone but then stop whining and b$%ching and moaning about everything. just shut up and move on with your life...
> 
> don't complain when fans say they are upset and angry (as fans have a right to be)... just move on with your life... fine...
> 
> I will side with fans here and hope that many, like me, are pissed off and stop following her career... good riddance, Paige...


How dare she not want to devote every second of her life to a wrestling company!!!!!!! Cry me a fucking river. She never needed "fans" like that in the first place.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Disappointing to see so called "fans" condemning her for not caring about a company that has been negligent with her health.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Catch 22. Nikki was hurt and Nikki went to rehab. 

Paige got hurt, took meds she shouldn't have, and tells us how much she is hurt but post vids and pics of herself on Broadway, at the fair, at rock concerts, indy shows, etc 

The WWE had Nikki try to rehab too and she tried, she worked overtime at it, but it wasn't enough as neck surgery was a last resort. Paige spends as much time making them perceive she isn't serious with her activity and then compounds it with her mouth and wellness failures.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



gsm1988 said:


> How dare she not want to devote every second of her life to a wrestling company!!!!!!! Cry me a fucking river. She never needed "fans" like that in the first place.


boy, you are really worked up over this... I suggest seeking mental help ASAP.

I'll end my communications with you (because you seem borderline psychotic) by saying this: without fans, wrestlers are nothing... if they don't have a following of loyal supporters, they can't succeed no matter how talented they are in the ring, how skilled they are on a microphone or how pretty they are... in this industry, fans literally make or break a wrestlers career... 

It would serve Paige well to remember that as she turns her back on her fans that helped build her up in her short time in WWE, making her so popular as to become a key part of a TV show and even give her a role in a movie... 

Toodles.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

We will know the truth soon enough. But if she wants quit for just simply hates working there(no outside source such as ADR etc) then I support her decision 100%. Her recent booking, miserable people she working with everyday, unfavorable politic etc. is just simply not worth it.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

*Zombie Paige*:


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



MERPER said:


> boy, you are really worked up over this... I suggest seeking mental help ASAP.
> 
> I'll end my communications with you (because you seem borderline psychotic) by saying this: without fans, wrestlers are nothing... if they don't have a following of loyal supporters, they can't succeed no matter how talented they are in the ring, how skilled they are on a microphone or how pretty they are... in this industry, fans literally make or break a wrestlers career...
> 
> ...



Her true fans would support her no matter what, not just because she works for a specific wrestling company. Choosing to leave a company that she feels has not supported her and has been neglectful of her health is not turning her back on the fans.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Wrestling career is only a small part of the issue here.. The real issue here is what she's going to do when Ablerto uses her up and kicks her ass her to the curb on the way to his next piece. Which if anyone thinks anything else other than that is going to happen, well they're a lot more optimistic than me. Where does she go from there? That's the real question because I don't reaallly think she done anything ol' Hunter can't smooth over if in fact she ever does want to go back to WWE. How will she handle the inevitable being shrugged off.


----------



## Shhhh I Have News (Sep 28, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

*Total Divas Preview*:


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



tictac0987 said:


> *Zombie Paige*:


No that's Paige from the ear piercing skit in Swerved.

Whatever happened to this girl :frown2:


I think she needs to rewatch this and see why she is in this business.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Shhhh I Have News said:


> "True fans" do not support her no matter what. True fans are people that have watched her rise and grow in the wrestling ring. They're aware of the hardships and sacrifices that she and her family went through to get her where she was in WWE. True fans can express their concern about what they perceive is happening to her since Del Rio entered her life. True fans never would've thought that she would've failed drug tests or become obsessed with loving a man, let alone give up on WWE.
> 
> No, Paige wasn't utilized well since last summer in WWE. But when a wrestler signs on with WWE, they've got to abide by the contract rules until they get huge enough where they can start creating their own rules. Paige was not at that point...but she could've gotten there. Paige's use of social media is also part of her downfall. If she would've kept more of her personal life private, fans wouldn't see the train wreck that's been happening over the past few months. Fans who've stuck with her and supported her in the past, can express their concern and displeasure because it seems she is now more interested in being Saraya Jade, the girlfriend of Del Rio, rather than Paige the WWE superstar wrestler.
> 
> WWE is a business that entertains people. They can't afford to have wrestlers that don't give 100%. Paige has got to decide if she wants to collect a paycheck by following WWE's rules and entertaining her fans, or if she wants to be Saraya and party, open restaurants and follow her boyfriend everywhere.


Great post! 

I'm not going to apologize to people here for being pissed off that the woman I watched become a terrific in-ring talent, fun as hell on Total Divas and on the mic in WWE win 2 championships real quick to get into WWE's good graces throw it all away and, in doing so as I said earlier, essentially turn her back on all those who supported her along the way.

She's always been a bit of a renegade, walking to the beat of her own drum and that's fine to a certain extent. But if she cared about WWE (her "lifelong dream") and her fans as much as she always claimed to, then there's a time to swallow your pride and be a good soldier for your employer and not throw your career away over drugs and a man with his own issues in and out of the wrestling business.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Shhhh I Have News said:


> "True fans" do not support her no matter what. True fans are people that have watched her rise and grow in the wrestling ring. They're aware of the hardships and sacrifices that she and her family went through to get her where she was in WWE. True fans can express their concern about what they perceive is happening to her since Del Rio entered her life. True fans never would've thought that she would've failed drug tests or become obsessed with loving a man, let alone give up on WWE.
> 
> No, Paige wasn't utilized well since last summer in WWE. But when a wrestler signs on with WWE, they've got to abide by the contract rules until they get huge enough where they can start creating their own rules. Paige was not at that point...but she could've gotten there. Paige's use of social media is also part of her downfall. If she would've kept more of her personal life private, fans wouldn't see the train wreck that's been happening over the past few months. Fans who've stuck with her and supported her in the past, can express their concern and displeasure because it seems she is now more interested in being Saraya Jade, the girlfriend of Del Rio, rather than Paige the WWE superstar wrestler.
> 
> WWE is a business that entertains people. They can't afford to have wrestlers that don't give 100%. Paige has got to decide if she wants to collect a paycheck by following WWE's rules and entertaining her fans, or if she wants to be Saraya and party, open restaurants and follow her boyfriend everywhere.


This is a very good post and 1000% true. I've noticed people on here think you can't be a "fan" unless you constantly kiss the persons ass, which includes completely looking the other way when they are in the wrong or make poor decisions. The majority of these people are teens though so it would make sense. Being an ass kisser or looking the other way does not make you a fan but a good yes man or yes woman. To these people we are "big meanies" but the truth is people like us are actually the voice of reason. When someone is in turmoil, as in the sense of alienating people around them, having drug problems, possibly losing their job over some guy she's dated for a few months who is STILL married----they need people to come down hard on them, metaphorically slap some sense into them if you will, not pat them on the head and tell them it's okay and to keep doing what they've been doing. On this forum we are just talking casually of course. None of us, at least as far as I know, are close enough to Paige where what we say can have an effect but the fans collectively should be hassling her about her recent actions because they are not good. The woman's division is in full swing- this is the absolute worst time for these theatrics to be happening---you have two woman for the first time main eventing a PPV in the WWE's history. Paige right now should be in programs with the likes of people like Charlotte, Sasha, Becky etc. not sitting at home feuding with the WWE over the internet.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

*Paige vs. elephant*:


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Welp it was a good run. Gonna have to move on from the Paige fam now. 

Now my one diva of choice will be Bliss. It's so sad seeing someone spiral out of control and seemingly go against the grain for the sake of it. 

Unlucky.


----------



## leodecraprio (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Shhhh I Have News said:


> "True fans" do not support her no matter what. True fans are people that have watched her rise and grow in the wrestling ring. They're aware of the hardships and sacrifices that she and her family went through to get her where she was in WWE. True fans can express their concern about what they perceive is happening to her since Del Rio entered her life. True fans never would've thought that she would've failed drug tests or become obsessed with loving a man, let alone give up on WWE.
> 
> No, Paige wasn't utilized well since last summer in WWE. But when a wrestler signs on with WWE, they've got to abide by the contract rules until they get huge enough where they can start creating their own rules. Paige was not at that point...but she could've gotten there. Paige's use of social media is also part of her downfall. If she would've kept more of her personal life private, fans wouldn't see the train wreck that's been happening over the past few months. Fans who've stuck with her and supported her in the past, can express their concern and displeasure because it seems she is now more interested in being Saraya Jade, the girlfriend of Del Rio, rather than Paige the WWE superstar wrestler.
> 
> WWE is a business that entertains people. They can't afford to have wrestlers that don't give 100%. Paige has got to decide if she wants to collect a paycheck by following WWE's rules and entertaining her fans, or if she wants to be Saraya and party, open restaurants and follow her boyfriend everywhere.


She doesn't want to commit 100 percent to a company that tries to interfere with her private life and neglects her health. Such an awful human being!!!


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Overcomer said:


> This is a very good post and 1000% true. I've noticed people on here think you can't be a "fan" unless you constantly kiss the persons ass, which includes completely looking the other way when they are in the wrong or make poor decisions. The majority of these people are teens though so it would make sense. Being an ass kisser or looking the other way does not make you a fan but a good yes man or yes woman. To these people we are "big meanies" but the truth is people like us are actually the voice of reason. When someone is in turmoil, as in the sense of alienating people around them, having drug problems, possibly losing their job over some guy she's dated for a few months who is STILL married----they need people to come down hard on them, metaphorically slap some sense into them if you will, not pat them on the head and tell them it's okay and to keep doing what they've been doing. On this forum we are just talking casually of course. None of us, at least as far as I know, are close enough to Paige where what we say can have an effect but the fans collectively should be hassling her about her recent actions because they are not good. The woman's division is in full swing- this is the absolute worst time for these theatrics to be happening---you have two woman for the first time main eventing a PPV in the WWE's history. Paige right now should be in programs with the likes of people like Charlotte, Sasha, Becky etc. not sitting at home feuding with the WWE over the internet.


So Paige is required to give 110 percent to a company that has neglected her health and that tries to dictate what she does in her private life all because WWE finally entered the 21st century and is allowing women to semi main event a pay per view? Is that really more important than her health and her happiness? Sounds like the same people who criticized AJ for choosing her husband over her job after WWE intentionally tried to ruin her wedding day. 

She should be doing what's best for her health and what makes her happy, not revolving her entire life around a company which she apparently does not believe has her best interests at heart.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



MERPER said:


> Great post!
> 
> I'm not going to apologize to people here for being pissed off that the woman I watched become a terrific in-ring talent, fun as hell on Total Divas and on the mic in WWE win 2 championships real quick to get into WWE's good graces throw it all away and, in doing so as I said earlier, essentially turn her back on all those who supported her along the way.
> 
> She's always been a bit of a renegade, walking to the beat of her own drum and that's fine to a certain extent. But if she cared about WWE (her "lifelong dream") and her fans as much as she always claimed to, then there's a time to swallow your pride and be a good soldier for your employer and not throw your career away over drugs and a man with his own issues in and out of the wrestling business.


"Be a good soldier" and allow your employer to neglect your health and dictate how you live your private life. Gotcha.

If all of you had your way Paige would be sucking it up on the road right now acting as if nothing is wrong and advancing the "revolution" by participating in six person tags three nights a week that accomplish nothing and would only put her neck in further jeopardy all because WWE might someday throw her a bone and place her in a semi main event feud. Awesome.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

WF logic. Not mad at she quit = kisses her ass [emoji38] if anything people on WF are the one who not only kiss WWE ass. But seem to completely brainwashed by the machine into believing anything WWE want them to believe like a good little sheep. Such as if you hate working with them then you're bad person, or WWE not being favoritism toward other women and she is nowhere near title scene is her own fault, not their agenda. I'm not surprise if those people actually paid by Triple H on here because there is exactly what he want people to think.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I don't believe for a second that WWE is innocent in all of this, they have their 4HW agenda for more than a year and they indeed tried to break up ADR and Paige, besides it seems very likely that they were wrong about her not needing the surgery. That been said, she has changed, she has alienated people, friends, even her family and has had an erratic behaviour for weeks, even months, so no party is innocent here, no WWE and certainly not Paige


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



gsm1988 said:


> So Paige is required to give 110 percent to a company that has neglected her health and that tries to dictate what she does in her private life all because WWE finally entered the 21st century and is allowing women to semi main event a pay per view? Is that really more important than her health and her happiness? Sounds like the same people who criticized AJ for choosing her husband over her job after WWE intentionally tried to ruin her wedding day.
> 
> She should be doing what's best for her health and what makes her happy, not revolving her entire life around a company which she apparently does not believe has her best interests at heart.


WWE is the REASON Paige has what she has now.....she would neither have the money or fame she's been enjoying had the WWE decided not to extend an opportunity. That's one...and on that alone she should forever be grateful because it very easily could've gone to someone else. We all know about how she didn't succeed during her first try out and certain baggage that surfaced during developmental---that the WWE looked past mind you and still invested, more so than a lot of the other female talent.

I always can't help but laugh when I read on here about people saying the WWE is negligent when it comes to their talents wellness, that the medical staff is obviously incompetent and don't care---all because CM Punk said so right? Since it came from him that means it's obviously true and we are going to hang our hat on that. We aren't going to consider any other possibility or what the other side has to say? However, going by what you say the implications are that we're supposed to believe that the WWE, a publicly traded company, who could very well be FUCKED over something like this, aren't gonna take an extra step to ensure the talent is okay so as to avoid a scandal? The WWE obviously likes/liked the scrutiny and mud flung their way, as well as potential lawsuits that the Benoit, CM Punk and various other scandals have brought? Absolutely fucking ridiculous.

I don't know what happened in the CM Punk situation, the possibility exists he could be telling the truth and maybe he is on some things, but I would also have to call bullshit on part of his story. That is neither here nor there though, we are talking Paige. Last time I checked the WWE came out and said they had been providing her with world class medical care for her injury, so it's foolish to say that the WWE "neglected" her health when they've been footing the bill. Even the surgery, which a report came out a few days ago saying they were deciding whether to pay for the surgery or not- in the end they probably will. Once new details emerge and if I am proven wrong feel free to call me out on it, but I doubt I will.

You brought up the WWE trying to split them up....now this I could sort of get behind you on. Personally speaking if people want to be together I think they should be together...do whatever the fuck you want. As their employer the WWE didn't see it that way and attempted to keep them separate. Now even though I said people have the right to get with whoever they want, this doesn't necessarily mean that the two people are always going to be "good" for each other. Some people want to vilify the WWE for this but stop and think perhaps the WWE took steps in keeping the two separate because they foresaw the kind of trainwreck we've been hearing and reading about. There has been nothing but fucking drama since those two got together and yes this DOES have a direct impact on their work performance. In this regard you cannot fault or blame the WWE for their stance- they largely don't really care when talent seems to get together so you have to wonder why it seems Paige and Del Rio are the exception??? That being said if they are unhappy they know what to do....Del Rio has already exercised that option and Paige appears to be following suit.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



gsm1988 said:


> "Be a good soldier" and allow your employer to neglect your health and dictate how you live your private life. Gotcha.
> 
> If all of you had your way Paige would be sucking it up on the road right now acting as if nothing is wrong and advancing the "revolution" by participating in six person tags three nights a week that accomplish nothing and would only put her neck in further jeopardy all because WWE might someday throw her a bone and place her in a semi main event feud. Awesome.


I refuse to believe they neglected her health. A company that invested plenty of time and money into her career doesn't just neglect health over a situation as serious as a neck injury, especially after just dealing with a similar one to Nikki Bella. I just makes zero sense from a business standpoint. Not only would neglecting it potentially end her career, it also could lead to a massive lawsuit.

Secondly, considering Alberto Del Rio or whatever his name is now has had issues outside the ring in the past and was a married man, I have no issue with WWE trying to keep her away from him knowing it could have a negative impact on her (and they were right).


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## Shhhh I Have News (Sep 28, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Mordecay said:


> I don't believe for a second that WWE is innocent in all of this, they have their 4HW agenda for more than a year and they indeed tried to break up ADR and Paige, besides it seems very likely that they were wrong about her not needing the surgery. That been said, she has changed, she has alienated people, friends, even her family and has had an erratic behaviour for weeks, even months, so no party is innocent here, no WWE and certainly not Paige


Where is the proof that she has alienated friends and family?


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I'm not against criticism of Paige, because she is immature and does deserve it some of the time, and if I have misinterpreted or misrepresented anyone's views or opinions then I apologize. I'm just against this idea that she's throwing her life away because she is not 110 percent committed to WWE. I don't think WWE would deliberately or maliciously be negligent with her health but it is not out of the realm of possibility that the company tried to encourage her not to get surgery because of the realization that she would be spending all of her recovery time with Del Rio. Obviously the doctor who performed her surgery felt that she needed it. And I think it is ridiculous that you are all defending WWE trying to interfere with her private life. Perhaps WWE is right about Del Rio but the fact can not be dismissed that "Papa Hunter" has a strong personal dislike for Del Rio and that this may actually be at the root of the company's disapproval of their relationship.

We are talking about the same company that won't allow Cody Rhodes to use his family name out of bitterness that he criticized their BS politics and the same company that deliberately tried to ruin AJ Lee's wedding day to get back at CM Punk. Hell this is even the same company that went so far as to put out a DVD titled "The Self Destruction of the Ultimate Warrior" before hypocritically embracing him just weeks before he died. The possibility/likelihood of WWE resorting to unethical means of dealing with "troublesome" talent should not be lost on anyone here. And despite any issues Paige is having in her life that could be causing erratic behavior on her part, if she is starting to see through the phony facade that WWE puts on just about everything then good for her, I don't fault her for that.

[USER]Shhhh I Have News[/USER] If Paige posting about her private life is a problem for the company then no one should do it, yet people in the company do all the time.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



gsm1988 said:


> I'm not against criticism of Paige, because she is immature and does deserve it some of the time, and if I have misinterpreted or misrepresented anyone's views or opinions then I apologize. I'm just against this idea that she's throwing her life away because she is not 110 percent committed to WWE. I don't think WWE would deliberately or maliciously be negligent with her health but it is not out of the realm of possibility that the company tried to encourage her not to get surgery because of the realization that she would be spending all of her recovery time with Del Rio. Obviously the doctor who performed her surgery felt that she needed it. And I think it is ridiculous that you are all defending WWE trying to interfere with her private life. Perhaps WWE is right about Del Rio but the fact can not be dismissed that "Papa Hunter" has a strong personal dislike for Del Rio and that this may actually be at the root of the company's disapproval of their relationship.
> 
> We are talking about the same company that won't allow Cody Rhodes to use his family name out of bitterness that he criticized their BS politics and the same company that deliberately tried to ruin AJ Lee's wedding day to get back at CM Punk. Hell this is even the same company that went so far as to put out a DVD titled "The Self Destruction of the Ultimate Warrior" before hypocritically embracing him just weeks before he died. The possibility/likelihood of WWE resorting to unethical means of dealing with "troublesome" talent should not be lost on anyone here. And despite any issues Paige is having in her life that could be causing erratic behavior on her part, if she is starting to see through the phony facade that WWE puts on just about everything then good for her, I don't fault her for that.
> 
> [USER]Shhhh I Have News[/USER] If Paige posting about her private life is a problem for the company then no one should do it, yet people in the company do all the time.


Some of what you brought up is valid no doubt. The WWE can be pretty petty as time has shown. I'm not gonna say further on it because I already did and some others have echoed what I said so you already got that side. The reason why we are concerned is because we feel she is throwing away her career- she is currently at the top of the mountain and some people are of the opinion it's a good thing she ditches it because she can always go to work in some indy fed (where she will have less exposure mind you)........this is something that will just have to revisit a couple of months from now to see how it plays out. Time will tell whether all this drama was worth it or not.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



gsm1988 said:


> Where is the proof that she has alienated friends and family?


The people she used to be friends with (Sasha, Becky) unfollowing on social media, their so called best friends in Orlando (not the wrestlers, her "squad") not talking about her or visiting her while she was on the hospital, the lack of posts of people other than ADR on social media for a person that shares way too much on social media and her family not visiting her/being with her during the surgery despite being with for other less importants things, her father/brother rejecting her engagement. Yeah, she hasn't alienated anyone


----------



## Shhhh I Have News (Sep 28, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Shhhh I Have News said:


> I didn't say that WWE had a problem with Paige posting about her private life. I, basically, state in my previous comment that I believe it's hypocritical of Paige to post about her private life, yet complain about the negativity of many responses. All I'm saying is if she doesn't want the drama, quit inviting it in.


I want to add, I don't see Sasha, Bayley, Charlotte or Becky Lynch post about their boyfriends religiously like Paige....they are focused on their career and fans,...

Paige is far from a wrestler like she use to be,...


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



tictac0987 said:


> I want to add, I don't see Sasha, Bayley, Charlotte or Becky Lynch post about their boyfriends religiously like Paige....they are focused on their career and fans,...
> 
> Paige is far from a wrestler like she use to be,...


:clap:clap:clap Completely agree. Sasha,becky,charlotte etc don't post about their personal lives on social media, all i ever see is wrestling related things and the odd post about clothes or make up that they like. Paige chooses to post her relationship status and most of her private life all over social media then whinges that it's her life and people need to butt out. Completely ridiculous and like iv'e said before immature and childish.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Mordecay said:


> The people she used to be friends with (Sasha, Becky) unfollowing on social media, their so called best friends in Orlando (not the wrestlers, her "squad") not talking about her or visiting her while she was on the hospital, the lack of posts of people other than ADR on social media for a person that shares way too much on social media and her family not visiting her/being with her during the surgery despite being with for other less importants things, her father/brother rejecting her engagement. Yeah, she hasn't alienated anyone


I don't know about Becky because Becky still follows her on Twitter (I don't know how to track who unfollows who on Instagram) but Sasha unfollowing Paige on Twitter to me is not a strong sign that Paige is alienating people. Most all of her other WWE friends still follow her. I will say however that it is interesting that both Women's champions as well as the top men's champion (Owens, he and Paige mutually unfollowed each other) all unfollowed her within a month

Natalya visited her and The Bellas wished her well. Just because people haven't tweeted or posted on Instagram about it doesn't mean that they were/are not in touch with her.

We don't know why none of Paige's relatives were with her for the surgery, Saraya tweeted that Del Rio was keeping her updated on her status.

I don't know what the deal is with her father and brother's comments about her engagement so I won't comment on that. Still not seeing real evidence that Paige is alienating people, and Sasha unfollowing her on Twitter is in my view hardly a fair barometer to judge the situation by.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Mordecay said:


> The people she used to be friends with (Sasha, Becky) unfollowing on social media, their so called best friends in Orlando (not the wrestlers, her "squad") not talking about her or visiting her while she was on the hospital, the lack of posts of people other than ADR on social media for a person that shares way too much on social media and her family not visiting her/being with her during the surgery despite being with for other less importants things, her father/brother rejecting her engagement. Yeah, she hasn't alienated anyone





PUNKY said:


> :clap:clap:clap Completely agree. Sasha,becky,charlotte etc don't post about their personal lives on social media, all i ever see is wrestling related things and the odd post about clothes or make up that they like. Paige chooses to post her relationship status and most of her private life all over social media then whinges that it's her life and people need to butt out. Completely ridiculous and like iv'e said before immature and childish.


Wasn't referring to those three but The Bellas do it all the time, in fact it could be argued that Nikki constantly discussing her relationship with Cena both on social media and on Total Divas is a large factor in why many fans have unfairly labeled them as only caring about fame and as getting favors to get ahead in the company. However when Nikki and Brie do it the company rewards them, to the point where the gender of Brie and Daniel's baby is considered breaking news. Meanwhile WWE didn't bother to even acknowledge Paige's surgery.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



tictac0987 said:


> I want to add, I don't see Sasha, Bayley, Charlotte or Becky Lynch post about their boyfriends religiously like Paige....they are focused on their career and fans,...
> 
> Paige is far from a wrestler like she use to be,...


The Bellas do though. I guess Nikki is far from a wrestler?


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



gsm1988 said:


> Wasn't referring to those three but The Bellas do it all the time, in fact it could be argued that Nikki constantly discussing her relationship with Cena both on social media and on Total Divas is a large factor in why many fans have unfairly labeled them as only caring about fame and as getting favors to get ahead in the company. However when Nikki and Brie do it the company rewards them, to the point where the gender of Brie and Daniel's baby is considered breaking news. Meanwhile WWE didn't bother to even acknowledge Paige's surgery.


Not everybody can be like the Bellas, including Paige, don't know why she would want to be like them...


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



gsm1988 said:


> The Bellas do though. I guess Nikki is far from a wrestler?


Nikki is a relic of the old guard.....


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

*Paige without her neckbrace*:


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## Shhhh I Have News (Sep 28, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

^If your saying she needs to repair her image is that your point? I don't think shes doing anything, other then live her life. Maybe WWE is not the be end and end all for her anymore. Like someone said "How dare she not commit her self to WWE for the rest of her life". She does not need to do anything, other then live her life. My point is none of us here personally no her. So its not up to us to moderate, or tell her what to do. Hell she never comes to this site I doubt she does, I hope she doesen't :lol. I am just saying clearly the environment at WWE is not a good thing for her. So maybe she should just leave for a bit, do some acting e.t.c It seesms to be all one sided, Oh Paige needs to do this. What about WWE? They clearly have no respect for Paige, or woman wrestling in general. It is a two way street, they all have to meet half way. Del Rio does post about Paige. And even if he doesent, who cares he is prob a private person, fair enough. This is just my two cents.


----------



## Shhhh I Have News (Sep 28, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Looks like she's alienating herself from even more of her close friends now, seems to have cut ties with rosa and bobby altogether. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/791245441849405440
Oh and she's even admitted herself (on twitter) that she's not wearing her neck brace all the time like she's suppose to, it's like she's not taking her recovery seriously at all.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I have no idea who Bobby is, know Rosa is. Is whiskey a brand of scotch or alcahol? I am presuming. Well its her life, she is allowed anyone in it, or if she see's fit cut ties with anyone she wants.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



3ku1 said:


> I have no idea who Bobby is, know Rosa is. Is whiskey a brand of scotch or alcahol? I am presuming. Well its her life, she is allowed anyone in it, or if she see's fit cut ties with anyone she wants.


Bobby is rosa's partner. Actually it was paige who got them together because she was close friends with bobby for years. He helped her through a mental breakdown etc. My point is she's alienating close friends that she's had for years and it's all since she started getting together with del rio. No one seems to want anything to do with her anymore including bobby and rosa, sasha, becky, kevin owens... the list could go on. I wish some of her brain dead "fans" would wake up and smell the coffee. fpalm


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788098142730350592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788162307624935424

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786054426465361920
Oh and they are all tweeted and liked by personal friends bobby and kevin...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



PUNKY said:


> Bobby is rosa's partner. Actually it was paige who got them together because she was close friends with bobby for years. He helped her through a mental breakdown etc. My point is she's alienating close friends that she's had for years and it's all since she started getting together with del rio. No one seems to want anything to do with her anymore including bobby and rosa, sasha, becky, kevin owens... the list could go on. I wish some of her brain dead "fans" would wake up and smell the coffee. fpalm
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788098142730350592
> ...





Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> It was talked about in the big thread about Paige's suspension a week or so ago i believe. Supposedly someone in the know in England said on Twitter that Paige and Becky had fallen out because Paige had essentially told Becky to fuck herself when Becky was offering advice in regards to Paige's suspension and the problems she was having.
> 
> Again, i don't know if this is 100% accurate, so take it with a grain of salt, but given Paige's troubles it's very believable. It's mainly Paige acting like an utter brat that has turned my opinion of her though.


*Here's your receipt sir. Have a nice day. *


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

*facepalm*


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

From las year's SmackDown Halloween Special:


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



PUNKY said:


> Looks like she's alienating herself from even more of her close friends now, seems to have cut ties with rosa and bobby altogether.
> Oh and she's even admitted herself (on twitter) that she's not wearing her neck brace all the time like she's suppose to, it's like she's not taking her recovery seriously at all.


Paige is under the spell of EL Patron, he is controlling her and advising her to cut all ties to her *best friends*...she isnt the same woman anymore..


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Want to see Alberto taking his shirt off?


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



CretinHop138 said:


> Want to see Alberto taking his shirt off?


:mj4 hipsters....


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

Seeing all that wasted potential hurts


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I see lots of potential at BRAZZERS. aige


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Rosa has unfollowed her on twitter. Big bust up.

Check on http://www.doesfollow.com


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Jabsizio said:


> Seeing all that wasted potential hurts


She is damaged goods, all she has is EL Patron...


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



CretinHop138 said:


> Rosa has unfollowed her on twitter. Big bust up.
> 
> Check on http://www.doesfollow.com


Also worth noting when i checked last night (don't know if it's changed now) her own mum has now unfollowed her (and del rio) on twitter. You know it's getting bad when your own family start turning on you...

Any news on the rosa bust up then ? I can't find anything online.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793184781714518016
Looks like we'll be able to watch this train wreck weekly soonopcorn


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

:fpalm

This girl is obsessed with this guy


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

@PUNKY

As of right now, Paige & her mum ARE definitely still following each other. So is Paige & her dad. The best/most accurate and easiest website to use for this is http://www.unfollowspy.com/isfriends.html. 

Now, it seems that because the website is free and probably gets a ton of traffic, you seem to be able to check approx 5 "follows" before it starts to give annoying errors. But you can just go back a little while later and check some more if needed after the web traffic goes down.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



tommo010 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793184781714518016
> Looks like we'll be able to watch this train wreck weekly soonopcorn


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Wow she's doing TV appearances in Mexico on Azteca TV (which carries a lot of Lucha). WWE won't like that lol


Here is another recent HQ pic of her, jeez look at the eyes, looking into a black hole there.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



> jeez look at the eyes, looking into a black hole there


Black holes you say.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



tommo010 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793184781714518016


:heston

The people, has spoken...nutts I hope she doesn't do it


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Sexy Paige . Good to see this thread is slowly turning to a picture thread again. I wonder if she has set a wedding date yet lol.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

http://10thsymphony.livejournal.com/665.html

None of us KNOW what is going on. Fact is that Paige being on bad terms with WWE is about more than just Del Rio, but he it seems he is an easy scapegoat.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



PUNKY said:


> Also worth noting when i checked last night (don't know if it's changed now) her own mum has now unfollowed her (and del rio) on twitter. You know it's getting bad when your own family start turning on you...
> 
> Any news on the rosa bust up then ? I can't find anything online.


Her mother didn't unfollow and I'm not sure she has ever followed Del Rio.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Anyone who thinks Paige is "throwing her life away" because she Isn't 110 percent dedicated to WWE is ignorant. I can understand other reasons why people are concerned about her but that's just stupid.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



gsm1988 said:


> Her mother didn't unfollow and I'm not sure she has ever followed Del Rio.


Like i said this was a good few days ago, they might have started following each other again. All i know is i was looking through who her mum follows and paige wasn't on the list. I then looked on paige's out curiosity and couldn't see her mum on her list either.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



gsm1988 said:


> http://10thsymphony.livejournal.com/665.html
> 
> None of us KNOW what is going on. Fact is that Paige being on bad terms with WWE is about more than just Del Rio, but he it seems he is an easy scapegoat.


Honestly the negatives started after Paige started dating El Patron who has a big ego and had heat with producers in the back...he obviously was going to opt out of his contract and disgruntled and the wwe probably didn't want Paige around him, because she is young and will be influenced by him..

Paige was a top girl in 2014-2015, almost on every ppv, total divas, movies and tough enough judge, commercials, list goes on and on...2016 different, she had less TV time, she wasn't the top girl, she was reduced from ppv spots to push 
new talent like Charlotte...who may or may not be better than Paige, but who knows..

I don't know if the wwe mistreated her, or she got disgruntled because she was with EL Patron or the wwe didn't acknowledge their relationship or she was jealous of Charlotte, I don't know but the recent suspensions is her fault and shows a lack of professionalism by Paige....

El Patron had to pay for Paige's therapy after it was reported she had a serious nerve issues that the wwe didn't think was serious, until now she got the proper help from the wwe is suspect but at least the wwe paid for her surgery...

Paige said recently she has to come back to the wwe because of her long contact she signed, now it seems to me she probably regrets it and she can't get out of it to explore other options outside wwe with EL Patron...EL Patron is behind her trying to get out her contract whether it's legal or illegal( failing wellness tests)...she obviously is tied to her contract and the wwe doesn't want to let her walk, besides she has total divas and other commitments she has to fulfill...plus her recovery from her surgery.....this can change if the wwe or Paige can reach a deal to let her go...probably they are working on it right now..as of right now she's not going anywhere..

Paige leaving the wwe will be sad because she sacrificed by leaving the UK to be there, it was her dream, and she was successful due to hard work,...now she has been changed for the worse and doesn't feel like a wwe superstar...the wwe gave her the best booking and she was the diva of tomorrow...now she is pushed aside for hungrier talents like Charlotte...

If Paige wants to leave fine, but at least tell the fans the real truth about everything instead of hiding behind EL Patron, she can be woman about it but she is not..


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

*Paige y EL Patron shopping*


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

What a difference a year makes, Paige made the 2016 PWI list at number 19 compared to 2015 at number 2,...


----------



## Jabsizio (Jul 31, 2016)

She was number 1 in 2014


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Jabsizio said:


> She was number 1 in 2014


Nikki was N1 in 2015 and hasn't appear on the list, so as Brie


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Look I don't disagee, Paige could of handed this whole thing better. But saying she was unprofessinal e.t.c. Look end of day we don't personally know her. We don't know the reasons her and WWE fell out. It could be because she is dating or engaged to ADR. It could be because of Charlotte. She could of alienated some Divas backstage. I don't know. All of the above. I don't know if Paige is obliged to her fans, to tell them the whole story. It's her buisness end of the day. WWE ain't the be end and end all it used to be, it ain't the NBA of Pro Wrestling it used to be. Their are other promotions she can ply her trade now. This is all jmo. Clearly over the past year. I have read that she has issues with WWE management, and they clearly have issues with her. My point I agree she prob was unprofessional, but I Think their is blame on both sides.


----------



## JCole (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

https://twitter.com/LaRosaMendes/status/794363566795145232


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Coming from talentless hoe who shouldn't have a job at least 5 years ago. Yep


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Rosa Mendez lol? She hasen't wrestle in 5 years. Yeah I am sure Paige has alienated a few Divas, over her relationship with ADR. But Rosa is damn luckey to even have a job.


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Looks like she's on honeymoon with Del Rio. When she goes back full time, she's gonna be on her own. Del Rio already burned his bridges with wwe. So that's going to be interesting.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Pummy said:


> Coming from talentless hoe who shouldn't have a job at least 5 years ago. Yep


Lol, is this real...:lmao :lmao
If it is, Rosa and Paige should stop teasing and kiss and make up...


----------



## INJU (Aug 10, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

MMAWeekly.com: Getting outside of sports for a minute, your girlfriend, WWE wrestler Paige, recently had neck surgery. Can you give us an update on her recovery?

Alberto El Presidente: She’s doing fantastic. She has an amazing doctor, and he did a really amazing job. She’s doing fine at the moment. She says she feels better. All the pain she was feeling in her left arm, it’s pretty much gone. If everything goes well and everything goes as expected, she’ll be returning to the WWE ring in five, six months from now.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

You guys are lucky because I can't stand Paige but here is the doc (And the only one i can honestly say I didn't or had no desire to fap to)
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1YKaC6Up-2mXsrSMM0yzmCMUSyIic41UxjbPIP5V4EWM/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

the only thing i see since she's out of the ring is the fact the women's division is getting worse and worse with days..just with sasha and charlotte as exception with good matches..i'm a fan of becky too but her feud with bliss is really hopeless..same for bella and carmella,and i don't talk about the rest of the women..
i must admit she misses me despite all this crap around her injury and del rio....


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



paladin errant said:


> the only thing i see since she's out of the ring is the fact the women's division is getting worse and worse with days..just with sasha and charlotte as exception with good matches..i'm a fan of becky too but her feud with bliss is really hopeless..same for bella and carmella,and i don't talk about the rest of the women..
> i must admit she misses me despite all this crap around her injury and del rio....


Bliss Becky feud has been fun


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## PhoenixSpirit_100 (Nov 5, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I have no idea why Paige is throwing her career away for Alberto. Shes gonna be left with nothing when he ditches her for someone else. Shes cut herself off from everyone in WWE. Even when Paige is fully recovered and has to return to WWE cos shes under contract she wont be pushed and will be jobbed out its sad to see a talent like this get wasted


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



PhoenixSpirit_100 said:


> I have no idea why Paige is throwing her career away for Alberto. Shes gonna be left with nothing when he ditches her for someone else. Shes cut herself off from everyone in WWE. Even when Paige is fully recovered and has to return to WWE cos shes under contract she wont be pushed and will be jobbed out its sad to see a talent like this get wasted


Like someone said "How dare she not commit the rest of her life to WWE". Honestly WWE is not a cult. Paige does have to be in WWE for the rest of her life. Some act like she is obliged, she is not. You ppl talk about her like she is a friend of yours, or you personally know her. For all you know ADR is in love with Paige, enough to want to marry her. So who are you to say he well ditch her for someone else. Ppl keep saying that, but they have been together almost a year now. And that has not happened. My point is WWE is not the be end and end all. And fans and posters partic here, need to stop acting like they give a damn about her (Let's be honest no one here does anymore). And Two acting like you get a say in any choices she makes. IT just makes this thread look salty as hell.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



3ku1 said:


> Like someone said "How dare she not commit the rest of her life to WWE". Honestly WWE is not a cult. Paige does have to be in WWE for the rest of her life. Some act like she is obliged, she is not. You ppl talk about her like she is a friend of yours, or you personally know her. For all you know ADR is in love with Paige, enough to want to marry her. So who are you to say he well ditch her for someone else. Ppl keep saying that, but they have been together almost a year now. And that has not happened. My point is WWE is not the be end and end all. And fans and posters partic here, need to stop acting like they give a damn about her (Let's be honest no one here does anymore). And Two acting like you get a say in any choices she makes. IT just makes this thread look salty as hell.


Salty..lol

Paige is still under *contract* with the wwe, whether *she likes it or not*, she has to come back...

*El Patron is probably advising* her right now in how to handle the situation..and she is making a "comeback"...only time will be the judge of that..
And only time will be a judge of Paige and El Patrons relationship and eventual marriage, besides EL Patron is still legally married to another woman..so it really doesnt matter if he is divorcing...or how in love he is with Paige..


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## PhoenixSpirit_100 (Nov 5, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



3ku1 said:


> Like someone said "How dare she not commit the rest of her life to WWE". Honestly WWE is not a cult. Paige does have to be in WWE for the rest of her life. Some act like she is obliged, she is not. You ppl talk about her like she is a friend of yours, or you personally know her. For all you know ADR is in love with Paige, enough to want to marry her. So who are you to say he well ditch her for someone else. Ppl keep saying that, but they have been together almost a year now. And that has not happened. My point is WWE is not the be end and end all. And fans and posters partic here, need to stop acting like they give a damn about her (Let's be honest no one here does anymore). And Two acting like you get a say in any choices she makes. IT just makes this thread look salty as hell.


I dont expect Paige to commit her life to WWE but the way she has gone about this whole thing cutting herself off from people in WWE and getting with someone whos old enough to be her dad is weird. Also the way she is speaking out on twitter isnt professional


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Seem like Del Rio start posting more about Paige on his IG. Good for him and Paige. Until everything is clear I just assume there is nothing big happen and she will be fine.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

* healthy and happy*:


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

First post in this new thread, to appreciate Paige's new photos and say.
There's a reason why WWE tries hard to not fire Paige...

I mean they let go somewhat established names this year, but they don't want to do it with Paige.
And she knows it...(Y)


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

*Total divas preview*:


----------



## ImmortalTechnique (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Needs more Paige photos!


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*































Dat ass for @Headliner


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

*Consuela*:


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



PhoenixSpirit_100 said:


> I dont expect Paige to commit her life to WWE but the way she has gone about this whole thing cutting herself off from people in WWE and getting with someone whos old enough to be her dad is weird. Also the way she is speaking out on twitter isnt professional


What has she said other than saying (rightly) that there are different standards for different people. which has been confirmed by many different people over the years? And if WWE was opposed to allowing her to get surgery that she needed then she has every right to speak out, either on Twitter or through some other outlet.


----------



## leodecraprio (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

ADR ain't that much older then Paige lol. She's a grown ass woman were not her parents. She right their are different standards for everyone . She's not the only one to say it. If she was still single, not sure their would be any issues TBH . As it is she needs surgery.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

She was at WCPW 'unofficially' with her beau last night in Newcastle. She was hanging round with Broken Matt Hardy backstage and sitting front row. She says she hardly talks to anyone in WWE these days. Looked like she was having a good time.











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804439386108624896


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



CretinHop138 said:


> She was at WCPW 'unofficially' with her beau last night in Newcastle. She was hanging round with Broken Matt Hardy backstage and sitting front row. She says she hardly talks to anyone in WWE these days. Looked like she was having a good time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not only has she separated from the wwe, she also hardly ever mentions her family anymore ...

She just travels with El Patron...

Also, _Paige_ was here last night, 

*Look she is filmed in the background, white hat lol*...


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

It's good to see her happy, but it upsets me she is pretty much going to be fucked once the relationship with del rio ends. Assuming the WWE doesn't get rid of her they will have her job relentlessly.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Overcomer said:


> It's good to see her happy, but it upsets me she is pretty much going to be fucked once the relationship with del rio ends. Assuming the WWE doesn't get rid of her they will have her job relentlessly.


I think her and Del Rio ending is pure speculation. At the very least. Your talking like it's fact lol. They seem pretty committed to each other. And now engaged . So you sorry looks like it's here to stay. And besides I don't know personally know her so what do I care. If she's happy great. And her status in WWE has nothing to do with her dating ADR. Fans need to stop acting that's legitimately the only reason. She and WWE have had issues for months. Well before they started dating.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Little kid from Raw this week..


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

If Paige is indeed returning to the road after her suspension ends this week, things could get interesting.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Really sad and real episode today on total divas.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> Really sad and real episode today on total divas.


WWE presented Paige as an ugly disgruntled employee..
Im sure its revenge of how she has been acting toward them lately..

Does the WWE deserve her talent, dunno? OH Well...keep pushing Charlotte..


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



tictac0987 said:


> WWE presented Paige as an ugly disgruntled employee..
> Im sure its revenge of how she has been acting toward them lately..
> 
> Does the WWE deserve her talent, dunno? OH Well...keep pushing Charlotte..


I didn't really get that tbh. They showed her side pretty well also. 6 months of doing nothing, you could definitely tell she had enough. They basically forgot about her after she started the whole nxt thing in favor of girls who quite frankly have been handed everything imaginable recently and yet still are not as mainstream as Paige or the bellas. Carano then telling her they love her etc, was nice and all but they haven't shown it. Not even before this adr and suspension thing. In fact that's probably why she turned down this road to begin with. It's funny how now she's viewed as voldemore, wwe makes sure not to mention her in any form on their social media or their website. There's a lot that has obviously been eating her up inside the past year and it's really sad to see things become this way but I have faith she will find her way again.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Make of that what you will. First time she's tweet in days and she didn't tweet along to Total Divas.

EDIT: She deleted the tweet, but it was basically saying she's still doing nothing and they're still biting her in the ass.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



tictac0987 said:


> View attachment 46513


Is that recent?

If so, she is definitely abusing Opiates.
The heavy eyes. And you can't really tell cuz it's a bit far away but enlarged pupils are too.

Her returning to the road will be interesting, i'd imagine there will be drama and fireworks. Meltzer must be lickin' his chops!


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

She's not returning to the road anytime soon


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



MrJT said:


> Is that recent?
> 
> If so, she is definitely abusing Opiates.
> The heavy eyes. And you can't really tell cuz it's a bit far away but enlarged pupils are too.
> ...


She always looks like she has dilated pupils, she won't be back on the road anytime soon and she will be just traveling with EL Patron until she heals....


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

*El Patron and Paige on Linda McMahon and Trump*


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



tictac0987 said:


> *El Patron and Paige on Linda McMahon and Trump*


Looks completely normal here despite what the trolls, haters, the internet, world wide web, newsletters, Meltzers and the WWE say.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Watching total divas makes me realize how much I miss her. I haven't watched raw since July and it seems ironically the same rivalries are still going on too. Roman vs Owens, Charlotte vs sasha. Brand split going all well I see.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> Watching total divas makes me realize how much I miss her. I haven't watched raw since July and it seems ironically the same rivalries are still going on too. Roman vs Owens, Charlotte vs sasha. Brand split going all well I see.


Not what ironic means.

WWE plans to release her once she is medically cleared. She's too much of a ticking time bomb.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



MShea said:


> Not what ironic means.
> 
> WWE plans to release her once she is medically cleared. She's too much of a ticking time bomb.


You don't need to wait for someone to be off medical leave to fire someone for something else. If anything them waiting for total divas to end would be the better reason, but from what she said just a few days ago, she re signed on the show for next year.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

@IslesFan

What did Paige say? I'm pretty much up on the latest and haven't heard anything about her re-signing for Total Divas yet. Is there an interview that I missed? Help me out here...


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



BobSmith3000 said:


> @IslesFan
> 
> What did Paige say? I'm pretty much up on the latest and haven't heard anything about her re-signing for Total Divas yet. Is there an interview that I missed? Help me out here...


Her friend posted a video on ig where she was backstage talking to adr boss about total divas. She mentioned that she begins filming again in the new year. I can't remember the friends instagram name it was gallero something


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Wow your cited a source even kinda.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

The first 2 episodes of 2017 will focus on Paige and her neck injury. Apparently she tried to hide it at first.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> The first 2 episodes of 2017 will focus on Paige and her neck injury. Apparently she tried to hide it at first.


Source?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

MShea said:


> Source?


http://tv.twcc.com/tv/total-divas/8190228

This is the instagram video he was talking about, where Paige talks about filming next year https://www.instagram.com/p/BNxDYzDjXu7/

Is the Paige getting fired for being a ticking timebomb something you heard, or just a very fair assumption given whats happened?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



MShea said:


> Source?


Type Total divas on Google it shows the next 2 episode synopsis.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> Watching total divas makes me realize how much I miss her. I haven't watched raw since July and it seems ironically the same rivalries are still going on too. Roman vs Owens, Charlotte vs sasha. Brand split going all well I see.


since her last suspension i totally disconnected with all the wwe stuff...even if i like becky lynch i must agree,Paige was the only thing which given me the envy to watch wrestling...
sad..:crying:


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



paladin errant said:


> since her last suspension i totally disconnected with all the wwe stuff...even if i like becky lynch i must agree,Paige was the only thing which given me the envy to watch wrestling...
> sad..:crying:


I have always felt she had a certain connection and it factor that only the likes of aj and the bellas have as well. Neither of the three have to have the greatest matches or "women's revolution/empowerment forced storylines" to get over. People just naturally connect with them. It's a shame all that's happened, since she's only 24 years of age but while some is obviously paiges fault, the WWE is far from innocent in this never ending saga. Interesting tidbit, Apparently paige, even while away almost a year, is currently gaining social media followers at a faster rate then the 4hw. She also as of now has more followers than Charlotte and Sasha combined. Whether she returns to wwe, moves to the indies or does something else she will always have a large following and could gain from it. The wwe can't control her destiny, only she could, so let's hope she goes the positive path.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

yep,WWE tried to control her mind/life but Paige is too much independent for them..even if i think the wrongs are shared (haters and stupid people put their grain of salt in the story) WWE made a big mistake with her,they surely underestimated Paige's charisma and notoriety and lost more money while mismanaged her career.
Against Paige,i must say i never liked ADR and i'm not sure he's a good thing for her,but it's her decision. (and you're right with Aj lee she was great,i add Cm Punk i liked him too)


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



paladin errant said:


> yep,WWE tried to control her mind/life but Paige is too much independent for them..even if i think the wrongs are shared (haters and stupid people put their grain of salt in the story) WWE made a big mistake with her,they surely underestimated Paige's charisma and notoriety and lost more money while mismanaged her career.
> Against Paige,i must say i never liked ADR and i'm not sure he's a good thing for her,but it's her decision. (and you're right with Aj lee she was great,i add Cm Punk i liked him too)


Spelling and grammar please.

She has a drug problem and was involved in several bizzare incidents. Weak attempt at spinning it.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

MShea said:


> Spelling and grammar please.
> 
> She has a drug problem and was involved in several bizzare incidents. Weak attempt at spinning it.


No she Doesent.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> No she Doesent.


Doesn't*

And everything points that she has a drug problem, not only because of her behaviour and the way she looks, but if she wasn't WWE wouldn't have said she was suspended for illegal drugs, they could have gotten a major lawsuit for it, besides she never has denied those accusations, so...


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



MShea said:


> Spelling and grammar please.
> 
> She has a drug problem and was involved in several bizzare incidents. Weak attempt at spinning it.


i can understand myself,that's enough (sorry i'm not a native uk/us)

about the drug addiction,you're her personnal doctor to say this? you're in the wwe staff to say this? just speculations and gossip from haters or people who search to discredit her no?
and if it's true (i don't say it is) who are you to judge her? maybe one day you will have a huge incident in life with much painfull (i hope not),what would be your reaction? no one knows,and with pain no one is protected against drug/medication addiction..especially when you're an athlete.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



paladin errant said:


> i can understand myself,that's enough (sorry i'm not a native uk/us)
> 
> about the drug addiction,you're her personnal doctor to say this? you're in the wwe staff to say this? just speculations and gossip from haters or people who search to discredit her no?
> and if it's true (i don't say it is) who are you to judge her? maybe one day you will have a huge incident in life with much painfull (i hope not),what would be your reaction? no one knows,and with pain no one is protected against drug/medication addiction..especially when you're an athlete.


Spelling and grammar please.


----------



## leodecraprio (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

So Paige has not gone to Austria with ADR despite this post https://www.instagram.com/p/BM5eVuQBjha/ saying she was meant to. Something obviously came up, maybe medical stuff, but given what Mike Johnson has said in PWInsider, I think ahe may be going back on the road. 

May also be filming for Total Diva's around this time. 

In any case, maybe she's going back to work with WWE soon with this. Doubt she'd skip new year with ADR unless it was important (especially with her long twitter post which, yeah, was a but much) so I can only think she's been told to come in.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> So Paige has not gone to Austria with ADR despite this post https://www.instagram.com/p/BM5eVuQBjha/ saying she was meant to. Something obviously came up, maybe medical stuff, but given what Mike Johnson has said in PWInsider, I think ahe may be going back on the road.
> 
> May also be filming for Total Diva's around this time.
> 
> In any case, maybe she's going back to work with WWE soon with this. Doubt she'd skip new year with ADR unless it was important (especially with her long twitter post which, yeah, was a but much) so I can only think she's been told to come in.


She did say filming would begin the new year. But likely it's just doctor stuff. Adr originally said she would be going with him for new years. It's also possible airline tickets are too expensive for her to attend each one.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Caffore said:
> 
> 
> > So Paige has not gone to Austria with ADR despite this post https://www.instagram.com/p/BM5eVuQBjha/ saying she was meant to. Something obviously came up, maybe medical stuff, but given what Mike Johnson has said in PWInsider, I think ahe may be going back on the road.
> ...


Nah ADR has money that would be fine. Doctors, maybe but one would think she'd know her appointments by November when she was going to Austria, and if it was an emergency ADR wouldn't go. Thats why I thibk going back on the road. Or possibly, it has something to do with that new Puppy she has, wanted to look after him (as tame a reason as that is, it's 2 days to sort out what to do with the dog so maybe thats it)


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

MShea said:


> Not what ironic means.
> 
> WWE plans to release her once she is medically cleared. She's too much of a ticking time bomb.


You still maintain this stance cause you've gone pretty quiet. 

Her constant promotion of Total Diva's and communication with the Bella, Renee, Natalya, and Lana to name a few doesn't seem like someone knowing she's leaving anytime soon.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

As far as why Paige didn't go with ADR to Austria this week...yesterday this "princess_lizzy88" chick on instagram posted "I just saw you at the doctors office. You are gorgeous!" So as long as "lizzy" isn't making stuff up, it sounds like it was a doctors appointment. This girl did not specify where/what city though, so there's no guarantee that it was her neck surgeon in Tampa Bay, Florida.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

BobSmith3000 said:


> As far as why Paige didn't go with ADR to Austria this week...yesterday this "princess_lizzy88" chick on instagram posted "I just saw you at the doctors office. You are gorgeous!" So as long as "lizzy" isn't making stuff up, it sounds like it was a doctors appointment. This girl did not specify where/what city though, so there's no guarantee that it was her neck surgeon in Tampa Bay, Florida.


I saw that comment. That girl who wrote it is from San Antonio, so one would assume thats where Paige went. So either seeing physio there, or she's just sick


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

*Credit to original poster *:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815624478939938816


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

TITS OR GTFO


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Leon Knuckles said:


> TITS OR GTFO


When was the last time Paige posted some plot pics or movies?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Back when she wasn't fucking crazy


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Who said she's craZy? She's always been crazy lol. Or is this still about ADR? Lol some things never charge.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Paige is at Raw. Apparently for a medical evaluation accoeding to fans who she signed stuff for


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> Paige is at Raw. Apparently for a medical evaluation accoeding to fans who she signed stuff for


She said total divas filming begins the new year.
She very well could be starting today.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Could be but from her word she's getting checked


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Likely joking after del Rios status, but their friend just said they are pregnant.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Rumour going Paige is pregnant. Unlikely. But could you Imagine? I'm presuming that would mean wwe career over lol.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



3ku1 said:


> Rumour going Paige is pregnant. Unlikely. But could you Imagine? I'm presuming that would mean wwe career over lol.


Hope it's true. Because as a person I know how rough it was on her knowing she couldn't get pregnant. If she was blessed to have a baby, she deserves it. She'll make a great mom.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> Hope it's true. Because as a person I know how rough it was on her knowing she couldn't get pregnant. If she was blessed to have a baby, she deserves it. She'll make a great mom.


I hope not, EL Patron would make a very bad dad, because of the crazy way they are acting now..

Paige should slow down for her sake..


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



3ku1 said:


> Rumour going Paige is pregnant. Unlikely. But could you Imagine? I'm presuming that would mean wwe career over lol.


What constitutes a rumour vs what some random said something online to you?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



MShea said:


> What constitutes a rumour vs what some random said something online to you?


Not really.. According to ADR Friend. Paige is pregnant. I think he is joking though. Because of the hashtag #Iamgoingtobeanuncle . He's not ADR brother. IF someone can correct me. Seems to me they are trolling, and enjoy it. 

https://twitter.com/MattCalicchio1/status/816079716067241984


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

MShea said:


> What constitutes a rumour vs what some random said something online to you?


Do you still believe Paige is being released. Cause I dunno, to me it looks to have cooled in this area and things with WWE maybe got more friendly


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Paige is only 25, she's got her life and career ahead of her. Even if she did leave WWE for a few years. She only be 27. I agree I Think relations between WWE and Paige has cooled down. Now that ADR has left. I wonder if Paige well be put on SD. Who knows.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



3ku1 said:


> Not really.. According to ADR Friend. Paige is pregnant. I think he is joking though. Because of the hashtag #Iamgoingtobeanuncle . He's not ADR brother. IF someone can correct me. Seems to me they are trolling, and enjoy it.
> 
> https://twitter.com/MattCalicchio1/status/816079716067241984


.


> *SHOOTING DOWN A STUPID PAIGE RUMOR*
> By Mike Johnson on 2017-01-03 12:31:00
> For the many of you who have written asking about rumors that WWE star Paige is pregnant based on stories that are floating around today, there is absolutely nothing to the stories.
> 
> ...


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> Do you still believe Paige is being released. Cause I dunno, to me it looks to have cooled in this area and things with WWE maybe got more friendly


...... https://twitter.com/brentbrookhouse/status/816340776963735552


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

MShea said:


> Caffore said:
> 
> 
> > Do you still believe Paige is being released. Cause I dunno, to me it looks to have cooled in this area and things with WWE maybe got more friendly
> ...


Yeah it's pretty damn bad. But thats ADR not Paige.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Well now Adr is not in WWE. Things may have hampered between Paige and WWE. If that was the main issue.


----------



## Shhhh I Have News (Sep 28, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

MORE PICS!

I prefer trashy and coked up.

Thanks. aige


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Shhhh I Have News said:


> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/790...o-facing-possible-lawsuit#GzdDeaQ7w9yeasOo.99
> 
> Del Rio was in another fight in Australia. He ended up putting his own brother in the hospital. Then he comes back to the States and gives Paige the engagement ring....and she accepts?! Who can name all the issues Del Rio has had since May of 2016? I have: Wife files paperwork in court claiming Del Rio committed adultry; four fights (one with patron at restaurant where Paige ends up in cuffs, one with a wrestler for telling Paige she's beautiful, and the two fights in Australia); suspension for illegal substance; leaving the WWE shortly thereafter; and getting stabbed by a "homeless maniac".
> 
> Do I think Paige is in total denial, especially after writing her flowing love letters to Del Rio? Absolutely! If I were her Pops, I'd round up the brothers and Mum-come to the U.S.-kidnap Paige and take her back to London for a couple of months and get her into counseling! The plan just might save her life since Del Rio is a powder keg waiting to explode.


Whatever she does I kinda hope she doesn't permanently end up back in WWE. And for what It's worth her mom came out on Twitter and publicly congratulated Paige on her engagement and welcomed Del Rio to the family. It is possible that she might just be saying that to try and stop rumors about the family not approving, but she also seems like a straight shooter who wouldn't sugar coat her daughter getting into what she would believe is a truly dangerous situation. Time will tell I guess but WWE is no saint in all of this.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Shhhh I Have News said:


> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/790...o-facing-possible-lawsuit#GzdDeaQ7w9yeasOo.99
> 
> Del Rio was in another fight in Australia. He ended up putting his own brother in the hospital. Then he comes back to the States and gives Paige the engagement ring....and she accepts?! Who can name all the issues Del Rio has had since May of 2016? I have: Wife files paperwork in court claiming Del Rio committed adultry; four fights (one with patron at restaurant where Paige ends up in cuffs, one with a wrestler for telling Paige she's beautiful, and the two fights in Australia); suspension for illegal substance; leaving the WWE shortly thereafter; and getting stabbed by a "homeless maniac".
> 
> Do I think Paige is in total denial, especially after writing her flowing love letters to Del Rio? Absolutely! If I were her Pops, I'd round up the brothers and Mum-come to the U.S.-kidnap Paige and take her back to London for a couple of months and get her into counseling! The plan just might save her life since Del Rio is a powder keg waiting to explode.


Look it's just speculation. In any case it's none of our business. If Paige is happy who are we to question it's legitimacy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



3ku1 said:


> Look it's just speculation. In any case it's none of our business. If Paige is happy who are we to question it's legitimacy.


It wasn't speculation, it was confirmed by Meltzer and Ryan Satin (although it was Austria, not Australia). And your are right, if Paige is happy a guy that gets into fights every other month and even beats up his own brother, resist arrest and covers a police station with blood who are we to say it is wrong?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> 3ku1 said:
> 
> 
> > Look it's just speculation. In any case it's none of our business. If Paige is happy who are we to question it's legitimacy.
> ...


Lets not pretend it's good, it ain't. 

Same time, and this isn't aimed, but everything that is to be said about Paige and Del Rio, both smart and stupid, truthful and untrue, has been said. And now, tbh, I'm tired of it all because nothing new is being said. 

Everything that happens results in many saying the same thing extensively all over again and it's just boring now. 

Lets be real, this isn't good. But sadly there is nothing anyone can do, and nothing new to say anymore. It's frustrating because no one can do anything but yeah, it's all boring now. From every side. The endless cycle of shit happening and same arguments being repeated to no result is making it all beyond caring.

No point in any conversation here until she comes back or gets fired or leaves ADR or whatever, because everything else has been talked about so much that it lost all meaning


----------



## INJU (Aug 10, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



gsm1988 said:


> Whatever she does I kinda hope she doesn't permanently end up back in WWE. And for what It's worth her mom came out on Twitter and publicly congratulated Paige on her engagement and welcomed Del Rio to the family. It is possible that she might just be saying that to try and stop rumors about the family not approving, but she also seems like a straight shooter who wouldn't sugar coat her daughter getting into what she would believe is a truly dangerous situation. Time will tell I guess but WWE is no saint in all of this.


She also seems to be the type of person that has never bothered to actually parent her child and has tried to act as a best friend rather than a mother, which surely is one of the reasons for Paige's current problems. I'm sure if she had a problem with Del Rio, she wouldn't say it, especially publicly, because she wouldn't want to upset her spoiled princess


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Cabanarama said:


> She also seems to be the type of person that has never bothered to actually parent her child and has tried to act as a best friend rather than a mother, which surely is one of the reasons for Paige's current problems. I'm sure if she had a problem with Del Rio, she wouldn't say it, especially publicly, because she wouldn't want to upset her spoiled princess


And you seem the type of butthurt person.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Cabanarama said:


> She also seems to be the type of person that has never bothered to actually parent her child and has tried to act as a best friend rather than a mother, which surely is one of the reasons for Paige's current problems. I'm sure if she had a problem with Del Rio, she wouldn't say it, especially publicly, because she wouldn't want to upset her spoiled princess


I'm sure Papa Hunter cares so much more especially when it comes to her falling for a man whom he despises. Triple H has new NXT babies so he can afford to take Paige for granted now. For all of the Knight family's faults I doubt her mother would willingly allow her to ruin her life if she really thought Paige was in danger with Del Rio.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

The butthurt is strong in this thread, hmmm yes it is .


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

The denial and the enablers are many here too


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> The denial and the enablers are many here too


Denial yes. 

Enabler implies anyone has power over this when they don't.

Who cares anymore then. No one here can do anything about anything that happens so yeah, why put the effort in either way?

Anyway, WWE apparently promoted Surfs Up 2 without mentioning Paige. Used her in an Ad for TD the next break though. Very strange why she wasn't mentioned at all in Surfs Up promotion though.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> The denial and the enablers are many here too


And I'm presuming your the enlighten one? Ppl just choose to support her. And not critizse her for breathing. In any case she's happy with the guy. It's none of our business.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Caffore said:


> Denial yes.
> 
> Enabler implies anyone has power over this when they don't.
> 
> ...


I saw an Ad for surfs up 2 on YouTube. Paige was in it.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Mordecay said:


> The denial and the enablers are many here too


You must be referring to those of us who don't claim to know everything that is happening and who don't choose to condemn her any time her name is mentioned.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> I saw an Ad for surfs up 2 on YouTube. Paige was in it.


Well there was one on Raw tonight apparently and she wasn't in it


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Leave her alone! She is innocent!










aige :troll


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

This thread sometimes is more cringey than Paige's tweets to ADR


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Mordecay said:


> This thread sometimes is more cringey than Paige's tweets to ADR


Lol, What happened to just posting pics...
Instead of posting about love messages for ADR, Paige needs to post some hot pics on instagram..other girls do it, why not her? El Patron must told her not to..


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Yeah ADR told Paige to not post sexy pics lol. This thread man. She has a life beleive it or not.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



3ku1 said:


> Yeah ADR told Paige to not post sexy pics lol. This thread man. She has a life beleive it or not.


She has a life it doesn't mean she can't post pics on instagram..
El Patron is a very possessive man..


----------



## RelentlessJ69 (Jan 10, 2017)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

All of her social media has become a shrine to Del Rio now lol. This train wreck is going to end badly if she doesn't wake up.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Wake up to her fans being butthurt idiots? Or break up with someone she loves, because of how people perceive it? I am not getting this. Regardless of ones individual opinion or interpretation. None of us personally know her. So you know its out of our control. People seem to have this idea or theory, Alberto is the source of all her issues. And like I Said that is up to one individuals interpretation. But my point is over a year ago, well before El Patron. She was having issues with WWE management. Hunters Four Horsewoman agenda, was favored. So you know think about that, before we say Paige's love for ADR has ruined it all. 

Anyway. Paige in total divas ad on SD aired today. Might of just been for us kiwis. As we get SD Live and Raw live.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



3ku1 said:


> Wake up to her fans being butthurt idiots? Or break up with someone she loves, because of how people perceive it? I am not getting this. Regardless of ones individual opinion or interpretation. None of us personally know her. So you know its out of our control. People seem to have this idea or theory, Alberto is the source of all her issues. And like I Said that is up to one individuals interpretation. But my point is over a year ago, well before El Patron. She was having issues with WWE management. Hunters Four Horsewoman agenda, was favored. So you know think about that, before we say Paige's love for ADR has ruined it all.
> 
> Anyway. Paige in total divas ad on SD aired today. Might of just been for us kiwis. As we get SD Live and Raw live.


I dunno after reading this who is really butt hurt, lol....
The four horsewomen is not the source of Paige's problems, or wwe management who put her in movies and Total divas, title shots, ppvs, merchandise and wizard world appearances and made her a star...

No, the source of Paige's problems is Paige, and her serious injury is also a problem and El Patron is using her problems against her and he has been known as a very controlling person..her love for him is a scapegoat..


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Look at this point I think a lot of you shouldn't visit this page anymore for the simple fact that your clearly not fans anymore, and why the hell would you want to comment on something your not a fan of anymore, that's crazy. Now I'm not judging anyone, nor do I blame anyone, it's perfectly reasonable to stop being fans. Paige fucked up bad, no denying it.

What isn't reasonable is frequenting a thread to make the same comments about how she is pure unimaginable evil, ADR is Beelzebub, and every horrible fate that comes to her in the future is completely deserved and justice for her not bowing to glorious Hunter and his real stars.

Now I can't stop anyone, but a simple suggestion, don't visit here because most of you don't like her, and you are ruining it for the few that still do.


Anyway, I feel tonight is Paige's last appearence on Total Diva's if I must be honest. Don't think she'll come back the next half season.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> Look at this point I think a lot of you shouldn't visit this page anymore for the simple fact that your clearly not fans anymore, and why the hell would you want to comment on something your not a fan of anymore, that's crazy. Now I'm not judging anyone, nor do I blame anyone, it's perfectly reasonable to stop being fans. Paige fucked up bad, no denying it.
> 
> What isn't reasonable is frequenting a thread to make the same comments about how she is pure unimaginable evil, ADR is Beelzebub, and every horrible fate that comes to her in the future is completely deserved and justice for her not bowing to glorious Hunter and his real stars.
> 
> ...


She did say she will begin filming this year, so it's possible she already signed on. Also since her meeting last week she's been promoting alot more often.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Caffore said:
> 
> 
> > Look at this point I think a lot of you shouldn't visit this page anymore for the simple fact that your clearly not fans anymore, and why the hell would you want to comment on something your not a fan of anymore, that's crazy. Now I'm not judging anyone, nor do I blame anyone, it's perfectly reasonable to stop being fans. Paige fucked up bad, no denying it.
> ...


Realistically when can she film? Not on the road, and can't film with ADR. I think she was talking about something else tbh. 

WWE have basically ignored her all season on Total Diva's: episode recaps on WWE.com completelly omitt her existance, to the point that they miss entire stories (last week nevk thing for example, COMPLETELY IGNORED see: http://www.wwe.com/shows/totaldivas/total-divas-season-6-episode-7). Happened all season, not one digital contains Paige, not one recap mentions her.

I can only guess she has no future with it hence no promotion, but Paige is promoting herself. That or WWE are being petty for the sake of being petty, but in that case I doubt they'll put her forward to film and make some more money, so either way I think she is gone from the show.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> Realistically when can she film? Not on the road, and can't film with ADR. I think she was talking about something else tbh.
> 
> WWE have basically ignored her all season on Total Diva's: episode recaps on WWE.com completelly omitt her existance, to the point that they miss entire stories (last week nevk thing for example, COMPLETELY IGNORED see: http://www.wwe.com/shows/totaldivas/total-divas-season-6-episode-7). Happened all season, not one digital contains Paige, not one recap mentions her.
> 
> I can only guess she has no future with it hence no promotion, but Paige is promoting herself.


Total divas and e seem to promote her alot and obviously view her as a main reason for decent ratings. Wwe not promoting her could be a wait and see situation. They probably still haven't fully decided /know what she'll be doing when she comes back. They seem to be taking a laid back approach at this point. Even pwinsider made it seem like neither paige nor wwe know her exact return date and or what her future will hold. Both paige and the company have had an extremely rocky relationship this year, that either one could snap on each other and call for a separation at any point. With all this said I think e will have her stay and film her parts even if the wwe doesn't want her a part of it. It's a separate contract. Only time will tell but I wouldn't be surprised to see a fresh start from both ends in their relationship come summer. If both can agree to be professional and Paige passes her health test, a solid storyline on both raw and e could come of this. Also fwiw i have heard from people who watch raw and sd that wwe do promote her stories in ads.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Paige has a neck injury that will keep her out indefinitely and she can't film TD with EL Patron because he doesn't want to be on it....

All you can hope she heals fast enough to film later in the year
Anyway there is her marriage and other things she can focus on..


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Caffore said:
> 
> 
> > Realistically when can she film? Not on the road, and can't film with ADR. I think she was talking about something else tbh.
> ...


If I must be entirely honest, seems to me E make the ad and WWE fill a space, but really WWE are doing everything they have control over to not promote her for whatever reason.

Also a strong storyline on raw and e does not exist. If E is involved, it is bad. Look at Natalya/Nikki atm, the worst shit ever, all for E because that is what there show is. In terms of her wrestling career, Paige is significantly better off not on the show. 

Likr I say, E may have a contract or may want to use it, but why pay Paige when she is available only after most filming is done, and most major things in her life cannot even be filmed because ADR hasn't got a contract, doesn't want one, and seemingly doesn't need the money.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

tictac0987 said:


> Paige has a neck injury that will keep her out indefinitely and she can't film TD with EL Patron because he doesn't want to be on it....
> 
> All you can hope she heals fast enough to film later in the year
> Anyway there is her marriage and other things she can focus on..


I want her off the show. It's trash which, as Paul Heyman said this week, makes tough girls look weak.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Well Paige is out until the summer according to PWInsider, so she basically will be doing nothing if she can't film TD either because she is 24/7 with ADR. And honestly it wouldn't surprise me if WWE told E! that stop filming/focus on Paige because she will be released soon, which seems likely given how they are trying to "make her disappear" from all their programming that includes her


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Wwe for the first time all season is tweeting stuff about Paige on total divas on twitter.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

She was in a Total Divas AD during SD yesterday. I wonder if she returns. Well she go to Raw like she was drafted originally? Or well they draft her to SD. She would be alot better on SD. I Don't see her getting anywhere while most of the 4H are on Raw. Sasha is loving being on Raw. I Think it would be better for her to go to SD. She could do good stuff on that brand.


----------



## annieadd (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



islesfan13 said:


> Wwe for the first time all season is tweeting stuff about Paige on total divas on twitter.


She's still not in the WWE.com gallery of the episode.

This episode made it seem as if they had intended to use her regularly again, beyond the tag team feud she was in at the time, but we know how that goes AND it is a reality TV series.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

What a tease, it's like Paige is floating in limbo with the abyss on one side and the promised land on the other


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Wwe for the first time all season is tweeting stuff about Paige on total divas on twitter.


Well not about Paige. Tweet thing with @Bellatwins that has Paige in the gif.

WWE still ignores Paige completely in this weeks recap online. 

And TBH who cares about her return? This is WWE where no matter what, push or no push, the story is bad. IMHO, Paige hasn't got a chance either with I'd say 6/7 girls deemed more important than her across both shows


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

annieadd said:


> islesfan13 said:
> 
> 
> > Wwe for the first time all season is tweeting stuff about Paige on total divas on twitter.
> ...


Yeah, they had no plans. Sasha was going for the title at Summerslam and Baylay was voming in the night after, Paige was not part of their plans past the tag match at Battleground


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Paige hasen't been in their plans for a year and a half. Put her personal life aside. Hunterts 4H agenda has took precedence. Sasha is his baby. And Charlotte's father is Ric. IF Paige does return, like to see Anti Diva return. Give her some mic time, to shoot. She is in Abyss right now. So I have no idea when we can expect a come back time frame.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> If I must be entirely honest, seems to me E make the ad and WWE fill a space, but really WWE are doing everything they have control over to not promote her for whatever reason. QUOTE]
> 
> It does seem that way, especially when you consider that the gender reveal of Brie and Daniel's baby was 'breaking news' on the WWE app yet Paige's surgery was not even acknowledged by the company in any capacity.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> Look at this point I think a lot of you shouldn't visit this page anymore for the simple fact that your clearly not fans anymore, and why the hell would you want to comment on something your not a fan of anymore, that's crazy. Now I'm not judging anyone, nor do I blame anyone, it's perfectly reasonable to stop being fans. Paige fucked up bad, no denying it.
> 
> What isn't reasonable is frequenting a thread to make the same comments about how she is pure unimaginable evil, ADR is Beelzebub, and every horrible fate that comes to her in the future is completely deserved and justice for her not bowing to glorious Hunter and his real stars.
> 
> ...


I don't think that any reasonable person denies that Paige is quite immature and probably has not helped her case with some of her antics. That said I have been critical of the narrative which a majority of fans seem to promote that Paige is 100 percent to blame for everything that has gone wrong in her relationship with WWE, that WWE has done no wrong, and that everything would be perfectly OK if Del Rio wasn't in the picture.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> Paige hasen't been in their plans for a year and a half. Put her personal life aside. Hunterts 4H agenda has took precedence. Sasha is his baby. And Charlotte's father is Ric. IF Paige does return, like to see Anti Diva return. Give her some mic time, to shoot. She is in Abyss right now. So I have no idea when we can expect a come back time frame.


For that to happen Paige has to be consideted more than just another woman filling the spaces in WWE and tbh, everytjing they've done does not suggest that.

Saw this episode suggesting Paige would have had other stuff if not for the injury, but considering Sasha went after the title Summerslam and that was the next PPV after Battleground where she would have been tagging with Sasha, what would she have been doing? Losing to Nia maybe, I dunno, nothing big though there was nothing for her everytjing on Raw was filled by Sasha, Charlotte, Bayley, and Nia.

They said she was drafted lower due to injury, but considering the women who were drafted ahead of her, and the fact WWE buried her for being drafted so low because she's lazy and unfocussed, I stuggle to see how that is the case; drafted off TV was always her place, they're just using it here to embellish with TD story. Make the injury seem more and more inconvenient when in actual fact, it probably just took away 3 weeks push and 3 weeks job to Nia from WWE's plans. If she never got injured, Paige's draft place would never be mentioned.

In all honesty everything since the 4HW came up has told me WWE don't view Paige beyond extended female talent. She isn't a star and will never be a focus point of the division to them, at least until 2 to 5 women leave and then MAYBE she'll be considered again. But as of now, and everything that has happened, WWE don't view her that highly, and I struggle to see how another conclusion can be made


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

gsm1988 said:


> Caffore said:
> 
> 
> > Look at this point I think a lot of you shouldn't visit this page anymore for the simple fact that your clearly not fans anymore, and why the hell would you want to comment on something your not a fan of anymore, that's crazy. Now I'm not judging anyone, nor do I blame anyone, it's perfectly reasonable to stop being fans. Paige fucked up bad, no denying it.
> ...


Agreed I want that narrative to stop in this thread it is boring now


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## Shhhh I Have News (Sep 28, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I think at this point Paige is done. Sucks because I enjoyed her in the WWE.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Shhhh I Have News said:


> Caffore said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed I want that narrative to stop in this thread it is boring now
> ...


See main problem with that is people aren't letting go. They pop in every now and then to say "Del Rio is a wife beater/murderer/rapist/Mass Genocide believer" or "Paige looks like shit lol". 

Those comments of mine were born put of frustration of all them fuckers saying "Hey what do you think weirdo" so there you go, honest truth.

But sure no, I should shut up, let everyone say she is shit, then have a big party when she decides to throw away her personal life for a company that hates her at worst, believes she's a nobody at best.

Mate, do me a favor, don't talk to me. I'm not in the mood for your condiscending tone.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Shhhh I Have News said:


> Caffore said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed I want that narrative to stop in this thread it is boring now
> ...


In fact nah mate I'm not done. Seems you entirely made an account just to write about how Paige fucked her life up and how our benevolent leaders may help her back if she grovels hard enough, and how she could have been a star but she ruined it for her fans.

Firstly, don't be so entitled; Paige should dedicate her life and everything on social media to her wrestling craft and that is it. What, like everyone else who doesn't do that? Nah mate thats just sour grapes that she's not this girl you painted in your own head.

Secondly, you think she could have been a big star, made her own rules in WWE if she didn't ruin it. Mate, you've not been paying attention if thats what you think, or you have no actual knowledge of WWE. WWE push who they want for as long as they want, and anyone outside that sect don't stand a chance of anything. Paige was outside that sect, she wasn't 4HW, to say "She woulf have been a massive star pushed to the moon without herself" is just plain wrong. WWE would have driven her into irrelevence and expected her to smile at be grateful for it. See WWE think that Paige is just another girl that came in to get out, and doesn't care about wrestling. Ironically, the opposite of what you think WWE want her to be/what you want her to be.

Finally, practice what you preach. Move away from Paige, pay no mind to her, don't feel like a moral star for saying ADR is a bad man and act like that is saving her life, it's not, your insignificant and meanigless to her. So act like someone who is not a fan anymore, and don't comment on her anymore. Coincidentally, that would result in you not commenting on this site anymore as it is the only thing you talk about.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I guess someone is bitter that someone call him out


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I guess someone is bitter that someone call him out


Seriously why do you come to this thread anymore? It's completely illogical.

No really I want an answer. I want to see what the logic is behind you people. If I don't like something, I don't comment. You seem to revel in, as far as I can see, just starting shit.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I am one sick of the narrative Paige is bitter, or immature. IF you disagree with every choice Paige makes. Then shit move on. If I don't like someone, or somethign I just don't respond. I jsut don't get what is to be gained. From the constant shit that goes on in this thread. I Follow Paige on IG, as most do. Her and Del Rio seem like a typical couple. Whats more is their to be said.


----------



## leodecraprio (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

I remember this thread only being 10 pa(i)ges


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> Seriously why do you come to this thread anymore? It's completely illogical.
> 
> No really I want an answer. I want to see what the logic is behind you people. If I don't like something, I don't comment. You seem to revel in, as far as I can see, just starting shit.


Maybe because I still care about her? That's why I haven't removed her from my favorites and almost everyone else has. Or the rule here is just talking about her when she does things ok and watch to the other side when she screws up? Because that seems hypocritical. 

And honestly I still hope that every new post is someone posting a pic or something


----------



## leodecraprio (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

my stuff


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Caffore said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously why do you come to this thread anymore? It's completely illogical.
> ...


The only thing you ever post about anymore is how Paige ruined everything, looks like shit, and is a joke these days. You add zero to any conversation, you just come in and chat shit. You show little actual care, never comment on anything in a positive light, you just chat aimed insults (not actually discussing issues, just insult her) then leave. So excuse me for thinking you don't care, because everything you do now seems like someone that doesn't care, and kinda wants to rub the gact that you moved on in fans faces.

One can discuss either side if there is something to talk about, but most people coming in to talk about something either do it based on no facts, or say something without context which adds nothing. 

So let me rephrase then; happily talk about the negatives, but actually talk. Don't crack a joke or a one line insult, but bring something that actually breeds discussion. Most people talking badly haven't for a while. Most people acting positive haven't either because, well, there's not been much.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> The only thing you ever post about anymore is how Paige ruined everything, looks like shit, and is a joke these days. You add zero to any conversation, you just come in and chat shit. *You show little actual care, never comment on anything in a positive light, you just chat aimed insults* (not actually discussing issues, just insult her) then leave. So excuse me for thinking you don't care, because everything you do now seems like someone that doesn't care, and kinda wants to rub the gact that you moved on in fans faces.
> 
> One can discuss either side if there is something to talk about, but most people coming in to talk about something either do it based on no facts, or say something without context which adds nothing.
> 
> So let me rephrase then; happily talk about the negatives, but actually talk. Don't crack a joke or a one line insult, but bring something that actually breeds discussion. Most people talking badly haven't for a while. Most people acting positive haven't either because, well, there's not been much.


Ok you want me to comment in a positive light fine, let's see, her surgery was a success, which means she will return to action this year, either if it is in WWE or somewhere else (if WWE don't clear her I can see her getting released and being hired by any other company almost inmediately), she is looking better, so whatever she was taking she probably has stopped taking it and she is happy, even if we all know ADR is a complete douche.

And tell me when have I insulted her, I did point out that she has been acting like a child, which she has, and she has screwed up, which she has. Have you seen me saying she is crack whore or any of those insults that were common about her? I don't think so, unless telling the truth is an insult


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Caffore said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing you ever post about anymore is how Paige ruined everything, looks like shit, and is a joke these days. You add zero to any conversation, you just come in and chat shit. *You show little actual care, never comment on anything in a positive light, you just chat aimed insults* (not actually discussing issues, just insult her) then leave. So excuse me for thinking you don't care, because everything you do now seems like someone that doesn't care, and kinda wants to rub the gact that you moved on in fans faces.
> ...


The majority of your comments since she been with ADR have been one liners that add nothing, and only act as you getting your dig in there. 

But whatever who cares anyway. Hardly anyone in here anymore thats for sure. I bet you all can't wait to embrace king Haitch again and do the best thing ever for a stupid girl, even if it means she accepts her place as trash below real wrestling women. Sure you'll all be super haply with that. 

You get to watch her be made a fool of on TD, or lose in 5 minutes on Raw maybe once a month, but WWE are the bestest, nicest people ever so it's great for Paige.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

ADR and Paige are kinda cute together, I am not sorry. But careful guys, don't want this thread shut down again. Even though its like a Ghost Town in here these days.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> The majority of your comments since she been with ADR have been one liners that add nothing, and only act as you getting your dig in there.
> 
> But whatever who cares anyway. Hardly anyone in here anymore thats for sure. I bet you all can't wait to embrace king Haitch again and do the best thing ever for a stupid girl, even if it means she accepts her place as trash below real wrestling women. Sure you'll all be super haply with that.
> 
> You get to watch her be made a fool of on TD, or lose in 5 minutes on Raw maybe once a month, but WWE are the bestest, nicest people ever so it's great for Paige.


Tbf she has been making a fool of herself in TD while she had a push and she was one of the faces of the division. And no one said that WWE are innocent in all of this, in fact they are the opposite, they split them in the draft, they didn't want her to have a surgery she needed, but put all the blame on them implying she is innocent? And let's face it, when she knew she wasn't going to get pushed she should have tried harder and maybe she could have catched a break like Alexa or did you honestly believe they planned to put the title on her this soon? They probably tought she was a good first feud for Becky but she did so good they put the title on her. Let's face it, Paige became a bit lazy and in her own admission, she didn't took care of herself all that much


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Mordecay said:


> Maybe because I still care about her? That's why I haven't removed her from my favorites and almost everyone else has. Or the rule here is just talking about her when she does things ok and watch to the other side when she screws up? Because that seems hypocritical.
> 
> And honestly I still hope that every new post is someone posting a pic or something


And all you see on this site outside of this particular thread is people criticizing her for "throwing away her life," labeling her a crack whore and other awful insults. It would be nice if this thread was free of that, we hear enough negative about her everywhere else.

Here's an image for you:


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> The only thing you ever post about anymore is how Paige ruined everything, looks like shit, and is a joke these days. You add zero to any conversation, you just come in and chat shit. You show little actual care, never comment on anything in a positive light, you just chat aimed insults (not actually discussing issues, just insult her) then leave. So excuse me for thinking you don't care, because everything you do now seems like someone that doesn't care, and kinda wants to rub the gact that you moved on in fans faces.
> 
> One can discuss either side if there is something to talk about, but most people coming in to talk about something either do it based on no facts, or say something without context which adds nothing.
> 
> So let me rephrase then; happily talk about the negatives, but actually talk. Don't crack a joke or a one line insult, but bring something that actually breeds discussion. Most people talking badly haven't for a while. Most people acting positive haven't either because, well, there's not been much.


From my experience (not always on this board) when I have tried to raise positive points about Paige and/or not jump to the desired conclusion about her, I get jumped on for it.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Mordecay said:


> Tbf she has been making a fool of herself in TD while she had a push and she was one of the faces of the division. And no one said that WWE are innocent in all of this, in fact they are the opposite, they split them in the draft, they didn't want her to have a surgery she needed, but put all the blame on them implying she is innocent? And let's face it, when she knew she wasn't going to get pushed she should have tried harder and maybe she could have catched a break like Alexa or did you honestly believe they planned to put the title on her this soon? They probably tought she was a good first feud for Becky but she did so good they put the title on her. Let's face it, Paige became a bit lazy and in her own admission, she didn't took care of herself all that much


I agree with all of that to a certain extent, but she was still having good matches and cutting good promos (Check out her match with Charlotte from the 6/20 Raw as well as her pre match promo), and it was pretty clear to me before all of the Del Rio stuff went public that she was being relegated to a lesser role while WWE focused on the 4 Horses. Being phased out prior to Wrestlemania and being left out of the Women's title match was one thing, but it became quite obvious that the company didn't have any real plans for her and was only using her as a temporary placeholder to give Charlotte something to do until they started the program with Sasha. Her draft selection wasn't even televised and if she wasn't injured I don't see her getting much of a push on Raw outside of putting Nia over and perhaps a brief title feud every now and then. The company had clearly decided at least to me that she wasn't at the level of Charlotte/Sasha and her booking reflected that. Yes she is immature and she has to take a share of the responsibility for what has happened to her career, but 1. I don't believe that her relationship with Del Rio is the source of all of her problems with the company, 2. A lot of people do indeed act as if WWE is not to blame in any way for anything that has happened, 3. She was being pushed out of the top tier before the Del Rio stuff went public (my belief is that she may have had it held against her that she got cheered over Charlotte during their feud despite being the heel). Paige gets all the criticism with Del Rio being used as a reason to justify it, while WWE gets hardly any at all, I guess because Papa Hunter and NXT are so awesome and because WWE finally cares about women when in fact it is blatantly obvious judging by the treatment of Chyna and AJ Lee among others that nothing could really be further from the truth. It disappoints me how so many professed Paige fans are so willing to buy into the narrative that holds Paige entirely responsible for the souring of her relationship with WWE.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Caffore said:
> 
> 
> > The majority of your comments since she been with ADR have been one liners that add nothing, and only act as you getting your dig in there.
> ...


I very much think Alexa was due that push very quickly, so I am not at all shocked she won it so quick. I think Alexa is proof that Paige has no chance in WWE anymore: it's moved a full 2 nxt generations away from her, she's now obsolete.

I honest to god believe even before the issues Paige was about 5 years away from any possibility of a real push, at a time when the current top stars of the women may have been leaving. Even so in such a time a better bet would be to say another NXT girl from 5 years time would get it, and Paige just rots away.

People assume hard work equals reward with WWE. It doesn't. I have no godly idea what makes people still believe this but it doesn't. So all Paige had to do was work harder for a company that refuses to pay for neck surgery, and treats her with contempt for being unhappy with what she's doing because just working for them should be enough for anyone, and wanting more makes you ungrateful. 

Thats my issue, the overwhemling majority of people who look at this, turn and say "boy if Paige worked harder she could be face of the division, but she fucked it up" WWE are absolved of all blame. All of it by nearly everyone. 

Fact is WWE are a company which facilitated Paige's unhappiness and move away. Paige working hard in the canteen, as thats all she was, wouldn't have resulted in anything. Paige complaining at a lack of a push would have resulted in a swift backhand and the girl reminded of her place and how lucky she is.

Paige subsiquently had very bad decisions, but the idea that all the issues would have been dealt with if she just tried harder just seems incorrect. It's more reason for people to shift blame so that she is ultimately entirely responsible. It's clear she wasn't happy, but now people seem to want to stretch to say she should have been happy, to know her role and be grateful for it.

But like you say you can watch Paige be made a fool of on TD like the rest of the cast. Thats better than actually watching a wrestler wrestling.

(P.S- I'm enjoying this, thanks. We disagree but hell I'm liking the conversation. I do see your points and frustration, just don't entirely agree. Thanks anyway  )

Also in other news, for everyone, Paige's surfs up movie came out. WWE still kinda maybe ignoring her being in it, but in a way that can be explained too, I dunno. Anyway, it's out.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Paige is still very marketable. Just not as a professional wrestler.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



Caffore said:


> The only thing you ever post about anymore is how Paige ruined everything, looks like shit, and is a joke these days. You add zero to any conversation, you just come in and chat shit. You show little actual care, never comment on anything in a positive light, you just chat aimed insults (not actually discussing issues, just insult her) then leave. So excuse me for thinking you don't care, because everything you do now seems like someone that doesn't care, and kinda wants to rub the gact that you moved on in fans faces.
> 
> One can discuss either side if there is something to talk about, but most people coming in to talk about something either do it based on no facts, or say something without context which adds nothing.
> 
> So let me rephrase then; happily talk about the negatives, but actually talk. Don't crack a joke or a one line insult, but bring something that actually breeds discussion. Most people talking badly haven't for a while. Most people acting positive haven't either because, well, there's not been much.


Are you a MOD?

If not STFU......people can talk abut whoever and whatever they like on this forum. That's the beauty of it

Stop being a captain save a hoe. You can't save her.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

MrJT said:


> Caffore said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing you ever post about anymore is how Paige ruined everything, looks like shit, and is a joke these days. You add zero to any conversation, you just come in and chat shit. You show little actual care, never comment on anything in a positive light, you just chat aimed insults (not actually discussing issues, just insult her) then leave. So excuse me for thinking you don't care, because everything you do now seems like someone that doesn't care, and kinda wants to rub the gact that you moved on in fans faces.
> ...


Not about that, more about allowing people who want to chat to chat. It was merely a suggestion, but if people want to come in here and add literally nothing to the conversation, they have every right. Just I don't get why they'd want that


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Who said she needs saving? :lol. Lord this thread.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



tictac0987 said:


>


You can tell she knows exactly what she's doing in that clip.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

Watching the Total Divas episode about Paige's neck injury. Very interesting.


----------



## Shhhh I Have News (Sep 28, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

well I am THE mod, and I say clean this shit up or leave, I have no problems shutting this trash down. It's rather pathetic.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Shhhh I Have News said:


> Caffore said:
> 
> 
> > In fact nah mate I'm not done. Seems you entirely made an account just to write about how Paige fucked her life up and how our benevolent leaders may help her back if she grovels hard enough, and how she could have been a star but she ruined it for her fans.
> ...


I regret how I spoke to you, I was out of line. But please can you not talk down to me like you did in those last few comments, like your a teacher giving me one last warning, it's very rude. 

Now if you would like, allow me to retort; you seem to naturally assume Paige was the one who ruined her push with WWE and cannot fathom it being WWE deciding she's not really a star. You can only think it is some twisted example, or that Paige did something to deserve a depush. WWE is far from a perfect, or even good business model, they hemorage potentiol by hamstringing talent they don't think have it despite all facts and figures saying the opposite. Also lets be real, Paige was never a massive earner. Maybe compared to the women, but in the grand scheme she wasn't.

I am fine with negative comments if they are based on actual facts (one that rings to mind is a recent one saying ADR is very possesive and domeneering over Paige, basically conjuring an idea that he stops her from using instagram. Which is speculative at best) and insight conversation.

People can also post one line insults and stupid comments which don't add anything, thats there perogative, but by the same token I feel it's fair to reply negatively to that. 

You seem fixated on her social media, which to be quit honest is the least of her issues. It's her free life, if she pleases to post about her boyfriend, so be it. I do not like this mentality of fans that she should be the anti-diva inspiring children at the sake of her personal life. For starters she joined a show (rightly or wrongly) that invades her personal life, so pandora's box is already lifted in that regard. Secondly, it's ger personal twitter account. It was there long before she joined WWE, she just changed the name. Just because it upsets fans such as yourself, why should that matter to her. It's her perogative for that.

What you say is mostly true and they are issue. However ADR was long left his wife when he was seeing Paige, every major wrestling journalist stated that, the only person saying the split was due to Paige is the wife who for the sake of divorce hearings is rather unreliable. But ADR has got problems, Paigr has issues to, enough that people here don'r have to make stuff up (they have) nor should we strive to split them up or whatever.

I know I am meaningless, just like you, I just got the impression, perhaps invorrectly, that you were trying to preach acting like a interventioning family member for the sake of saving her, and any other support contrary to that is enabling her behavior. I simply want to make it clear, we do not matter.

Fair enough on the posts, and you explained that all well anyway

And as stated the last bits of you p.s and the have a nice day, perhaps again I am reading you wrong, for which I apologise, but that's not necessary, to belittle me/act superior. I apologise for my reaction to you, I was hot headed and plain wrong, but please thats not necessary.

I hope we can be a bit more civil between each other now, and you understand my position and don't look down on it. Again I understand where you are coming from, and am fine with a bit of opposing discussion.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*

This thread :lol. Paige is a Grown ass woman. Who none of us personally know.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



STARBOY said:


> well I am THE mod, and I say clean this shit up or leave, I have no problems shutting this trash down. It's rather pathetic.


This thread is just about the only place on this site where people can talk about Paige without 20 plus posters labeling her a talentless crack whore. Doesn't seem right to shut it down.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*



gsm1988 said:


> This thread is just about the only place on this site where people can talk about Paige without 20 plus posters labeling her a talentless crack whore. Doesn't seem right to shut it down.


no it's just 10 users crying about a grown woman making her/HER life choices. If you want you can always leave make a forum and have all the fun you want. God forbid you guys make my life easier.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


----------



## Shhhh I Have News (Sep 28, 2016)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


----------



## Shhhh I Have News (Sep 28, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (please follow the rules)*


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Lets make this thread Great Again!

EDIT:

Da fuqs the point in Instagram links if they don't work? 

LOL nevermind then.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

https://twitter.com/RealPaigeWWE/status/823649407572779008

ETA: Some reaason it won't allow me to post the full tweet. But the jist is Paige has started Physical Thearpy, and its going great! Apparently. She's stronger then ever, well according to her she is.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



3ku1 said:


> https://twitter.com/RealPaigeWWE/status/823649407572779008
> 
> ETA: Some reaason it won't allow me to post the full tweet. But the jist is Paige has started Physical Thearpy, and its going great! Apparently. She's stronger then ever, well according to her she is.


Great news indeed, but I still don't want her back in WWE


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



gsm1988 said:


> Great news indeed, but I still don't want her back in WWE


Well its up to her end of day haha. And looks like she wants to return to WWE. I would rather she go to another promotion. Any other promotion would treat her like a star.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Good to hear she is recovering, but it is kinda weird that she just started the rehab when her surgery was like 2 months ago, I suppose it was because of the gravity of the injury, but as far as I remember Nikki had a similar injury and she started her rehab almost inmediately


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



Mordecay said:


> Good to hear she is recovering, but it is kinda weird that she just started the rehab when her surgery was like 2 months ago, I suppose it was because of the gravity of the injury, but as far as I remember Nikki had a similar injury and she started her rehab almost inmediately


She's going to take her time getting back into shape, she gots a marriage to plan for...


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Yeah who knows how long her return maybe haha. She may not even return to WWE. Might go to El Patrons Promotion.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

LOL the title. I remember when this thread used to be hot pictures of Paige. Let's Make Paige's Thread Great Again.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

^^^^ Kinda hard since her social media is basically an ADR shrine these days, not more hot pics like before


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Well shes in love. It happens.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Their you go.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



rbhayek said:


> LOL the title. I remember when this thread used to be hot pictures of Paige. Let's Make Paige's Thread Great *Again*.


:lmao


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

STARBOY said:


> rbhayek said:
> 
> 
> > LOL the title. I remember when this thread used to be hot pictures of Paige. Let's Make Paige's Thread Great *Again*.


You've got a point. I mean I've been here since day one so automatically it's been a bloody mess via osmosis. Thats not even counting the troubles


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

I've been curious...

Why does Paige always stick her tongue when she's posing for pictures with fans?fpalm


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Jericho-79 said:


> I've been curious...
> 
> Why does Paige always stick her tongue when she's posing for pictures with fans?


She explained that it was because she doesn't like smiling for pictutes


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

We have a new pic woohoo...


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

https://twitter.com/RealPaigeWWE/status/824803110132523008
https://twitter.com/RealPaigeWWE/status/824811260730564613
Wow she really is alienating everyone in the locker room....


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

gsm1988 said:


> https://twitter.com/RealPaigeWWE/status/824803110132523008
> https://twitter.com/RealPaigeWWE/status/824811260730564613
> Wow she really is alienating everyone in the locker room....


Who cares that's their problem. Have anyone thought theirs two sides to every story? Nope all Paige's fault okay


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



gsm1988 said:


> https://twitter.com/RealPaigeWWE/status/824803110132523008
> https://twitter.com/RealPaigeWWE/status/824811260730564613
> Wow she really is alienating everyone in the locker room....


I just see wwe talent, congratulating Paige on her engagement ring and appearance and it's not like Paige and wwe talent are hanging out with each other every day..


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Would still smash. I like crazy. aige


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Great she is posting more selfies,...pls keep it up..


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Paige is returning for the second half of total divas. She and the bellas are featured in the latest ad on the e! website. Based on her recent social media, it seems her and the wwe may have reached a cordial agreement.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

tictac0987 said:


> Great she is posting more selfies,...pls keep it up..


Is that ADR doing his hair haha.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Paige is returning for the second half of total divas. She and the bellas are featured in the latest ad on the e! website. Based on her recent social media, it seems her and the wwe may have reached a cordial agreement.


Lets all look forward to crushing disappointment and shitty reality TV.

But hey Paige being in WWE is the best thing ever


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



3ku1 said:


> Is that ADR doing his hair haha.


looks like it.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



3ku1 said:


> Is that ADR doing his hair haha.


What's left of it, slick....

Paige looks great,..she needs to make her instagram great again....


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Hmm seems like Papi has no problem with Paige posting selfies...


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Just a heads up, looks like Paige got another recent tattoo. This time on the inside of her right forearm, opposite the side of her neck scar...some kinda of worded phrase. If you watch ADR's IG video from today (Markham, IL show), you can see it very briefly towards the end. It was also visible on January 17, a few days ago when ADR posted that pic of Paige on his twitter where she is sticking her tongue out, and he says she looked cute doing it.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



tictac0987 said:


> I just see wwe talent, congratulating Paige on her engagement ring and appearance and it's not like Paige and wwe talent are hanging out with each other every day..


So what that she isn't hanging out with WWE people every day. Most people don't when they are injured.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Most wwe talent don't hang out every day away from events.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



3ku1 said:


> Most wwe talent don't hang out every day away from events.


Sometimes they do...

Anyway I wonder if the Bellas or somebody from the E will visit Paige and EL Patron at their restaurant party after the rumble..


----------



## leodecraprio (Aug 24, 2016)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Natalya and Naomi









Titus Brand CEO 









Sin Cara









Bray Wyatt


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



leodecraprio said:


> Natalya and Naomi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought everyone hated her, especially the women...


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



gsm1988 said:


> I thought everyone hated her, especially the women...


Don't beleive everything you read on the internet brah..


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



gsm1988 said:


> I thought everyone hated her, especially the women...


Everybody who showed up to El Patrons party were good people anyway ,....especially Nattie..

Nikki, four horsewomen..didn't show up, after the show, I guess they was busy..


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



gsm1988 said:


> I thought everyone hated her, especially the women...


Bellas love her, as well as Nattie, fox, Naomi and Renee. She's no longer friends with Rosa due to her feud with her husband and Sasha just seems like a flat out biatch tbh with a huge ego. Based on paiges social media it seems she's closer to Charlotte than Sasha at this point.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

http://twitter.com/RealPaigeWWE/status/826481639781920771


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



islesfan13 said:


> Bellas love her, as well as Nattie, fox, Naomi and Renee. She's no longer friends with Rosa due to her feud with her husband and Sasha just seems like a flat out biatch tbh with a huge ego. Based on paiges social media it seems she's closer to Charlotte than Sasha at this point.


TBH I think Sasha is getting a rep, and maybe alineating the diva lockerroom more then Paige ever did. Alexa apparently has issues with her too. So its not just Paige. Like I Said I always beleived the issues with Paige and WWE management and the diva locker room, was sensationlized, and not as bad as the internet marks made it out to be.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



3ku1 said:


> TBH I think Sasha is getting a rep, and maybe alineating the diva lockerroom more then Paige ever did. Alexa apparently has issues with her too. So its not just Paige. Like I Said I always beleived the issues with Paige and WWE management and the diva locker room, was sensationlized, and not as bad as the internet marks made it out to be.


....maybe Paige's issues with the locker room was all a work for total divas anyway...


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

TBH I want her out of WWE since she started dating that perro ADR who's so possessive about her even though he's still technically married to his wife


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



FasihFranck said:


> TBH I want her out of WWE since she started dating that perro ADR who's so possessive about her even though he's still technically married to his wife


Yeah your 4 months to late pal :lol


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



FasihFranck said:


> TBH I want her out of WWE since she started dating that perro ADR who's so possessive about her even though he's still technically married to his wife


It not so much now EL Patron being possessive of her as a much as Paige being possessive of him, his projects ......and his family..

This es mi casa now.....


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

I hate their posts on social media and I have unfollowed both of them on Twitter and Instagram.There was a picture of them hand in hand and it literally looked as if a grandfather was living his last moments with hand in hand with his granddaughter thats how horrible both of them are


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



FasihFranck said:


> I hate their posts on social media and I have unfollowed both of them on Twitter and Instagram.There was a picture of them hand in hand and it literally looked as if a grandfather was living his last moments with hand in hand with his granddaughter thats how horrible both of them are


Yeah man I am sure they are loosing sleep over loosing an depraved, hard up individual as your self as a follower :lol. So what Paige suddenly makes a life choice you disagree with, and you respond by unfollowing her on IG? ohh Burn.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



FasihFranck said:


> I hate their posts on social media and I have unfollowed both of them on Twitter and Instagram.There was a picture of them hand in hand and it literally looked as if a grandfather was living his last moments with hand in hand with his granddaughter thats how horrible both of them are


Paige found a sugar daddy now, congratulate her..

She will continue to stroke El Patrons ego and make him the focus..I hope they don't break up because it will be messy..


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

TBF to Paige, from what I hear, he saved her life to some extent. And she seems in love with him. Besides is he old? I mean he looks pretty good for his age. I Don't think its creepy or anything. Looking at their pics on IG, they seem like a typical couple to me Might be jealousy from some people in regards to them. I mean hell they have been together over a year now, and engaged. None of us personally know her. Her family seem fine with them being together. So you know, who cares huh. I wish their was something else to talk about with Paige, other then Papi lol. But unfortunately her wrestling career, is south of nowhere these days.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



tictac0987 said:


> ....maybe Paige's issues with the locker room was all a work for total divas anyway...


That's possible although it doesn't explain her unfollowing Triple H, that combined with the tweets after her suspensions are what really made me think the relationship wasn't good. Her and Owens also unfollowed each other. Some of the "tension" with other women was used as a TD story though.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



3ku1 said:


> TBF to Paige, from what I hear, he saved her life to some extent. And she seems in love with him. Besides is he old? I mean he looks pretty good for his age. I Don't think its creepy or anything. Looking at their pics on IG, they seem like a typical couple to me Might be jealousy from some people in regards to them. I mean hell they have been together over a year now, and engaged. None of us personally know her. Her family seem fine with them being together. So you know, who cares huh. I wish their was something else to talk about with Paige, other then Papi lol. But unfortunately her wrestling career, is south of nowhere these days.


As soon as she goes running back to Papa Hunter they'll probably start embracing her again.


----------



## Canes17 (Feb 1, 2017)

gsm1988 said:


> That's possible although it doesn't explain her unfollowing Triple H, that combined with the tweets after her suspensions are what really made me think the relationship wasn't good. Her and Owens also unfollowed each other. Some of the "tension" with other women was used as a TD story though.


Apparently Hhh and Del Rio hate each other. So might explain that possibly.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



Canes17 said:


> Apparently Hhh and Del Rio hate each other. So might explain that possibly.


And I could easily see someone like Sasha (and perhaps Owens) feeling like Paige is disloyal to him or some BS like that.


----------



## INJU (Aug 10, 2016)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Paige is mentioned here:
http://www.skysports.com/wwe/news/1...s-wwes-female-stars-have-changed-the-business


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



INJU said:


> Paige is mentioned here:
> http://www.skysports.com/wwe/news/1...s-wwes-female-stars-have-changed-the-business


I saw this and was going to post it myself lol. 

I find this very interesting since wwe wasn't really acknowledging Paige at all until just recently. It's literally only been about 3 weeks since they actually used her in a Total Divas ad as well as in at least some of the ads/details for Surfs Up 2 (the videos on wwe's youtube have her in most of them and if not she is mentioned in the tagline info associated with the videos). Now, HHH himself drops her name among at least 6 Divas that really pushed the Divas to where they are now...at least more respected as wrestlers and not playboy-esque models. And she was the very first name dropped too. Looks like HHH and co. might not be as pissed at her & ADR anymore...


----------



## leodecraprio (Aug 24, 2016)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


----------



## leodecraprio (Aug 24, 2016)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Well the rock may have just made paige the most mainstream female wrestler in history. This movie is getting alot of attention.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

By god the second part of the title does not lie


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

I just want her to face Asuka at least once.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Well the rock may have just made paige the most mainstream female wrestler in history. This movie is getting alot of attention.


Well yes I would say Paige is now officially the biggest mainstream female wrestler in history now. May this suggest the heat between WWE and Paige is either over. Or was it a fodder? Any case good for Paige.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Thought I'd mention that the wwe facebook page for Paige has actually posted about her for the first time in 6 months.
It's about the movie The Rock is making about her family.

https://www.facebook.com/DivaOfTomorrow/


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

BobSmith3000 said:


> Thought I'd mention that the wwe facebook page for Paige has actually posted about her for the first time in 6 months.
> It's about the movie The Rock is making about her family.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/DivaOfTomorrow/


Clearly Paige and WWE are on far better terms. This movie Rock is making is giving Paige a ton of attention. I have to agree it makes Paige the biggest mainstream Woman's wrestler of all time. Only one I can think of is Stacy Kiebler. If Paige returns to WWE. Raw probably. I would like the Anti Diva to return. Give her a chance to shoot on the division. And call the Woman's revolution fake. And she was the revolution etc.


----------



## leodecraprio (Aug 24, 2016)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

WWE article on the film:

http://www.wwe.com/article/the-rock-fighting-with-my-family-announcement


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Hmm interesting Rock says he saw on A UK documentary on Paige's family in 2012. And really could relate to them on a personal level. And was inspired to make this movie. You could now argue this could make Paige the female Rock in terms of mainstream.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



3ku1 said:


> Hmm interesting Rock says he saw on A UK documentary on Paige's family in 2012. And really could relate to them on a personal level. And was inspired to make this movie. You could now argue this could make Paige the female Rock in terms of mainstream.


The female rock mainstream? She would have to be a big time actress first, no?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

tictac0987 said:


> The female rock mainstream? She would have to be a big time actress first, no?


Well yes I diddnt mean she's literally the female Rock. I was just establishing the equivalent.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Dwayne announces the woman who we'll play the champion in Fighting With My Family. She's a former Tna Knockout Thea Trinidad. To play unamed Divas Champion.

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/807...unnamed-divas-champion-in-upcoming-paige-film


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

This is weird Imposter Paige. Maybe an angle their when the real Paige returns Potentially. :lol. As it is it's just filling for The Rock Produced movie. It's Thea Trinidad former Tna KO.

https://twitter.com/nodqdotcom/status/833898640141807616


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5Burl%5Dhttps%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2Fnodqdotcom%2Fstatus%2F833898640141807616%5B%2Furl%5D


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

He surely doesn't look very much like Paige imo


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



Mordecay said:


> He surely doesn't look very much like Paige imo


If this scene is to recreate her debut with AJ it's not even remotely accurate, Paige wasn't wearing black, the fishnets or even that jacket she had her purple ring gear on infact I don't recall her ever wearing her black attire in the AJ feud it was the purple, blue and red, she also didn't celebrate in the ring with the title either and where is Tamina?










If they are gonna do this for the movie they could at least get some of the details correct.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



tommo010 said:


> If this scene is to recreate her debut with AJ it's not even remotely accurate, Paige wasn't wearing black, the fishnets or even that jacket she had her purple ring gear on infact I don't recall her ever wearing her black attire in the AJ feud it was the purple, blue and red, she also didn't celebrate in the ring with the title either and where is Tamina?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah,..this movie might suck....


Paige looks fat in the movie..instead of muscled and chiseled


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

They might scrap it. If Rocks producing. They may look in reshoots. They edit a ton in Big Studio movies. So who knows. If this makes the cut.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Rumours swirling Paige has signed with TNA. After she and ADR were spotted backstage at an Orlando TNA taping. Now I know I've read her before her parents hate TNA. Bit personally why not go to TNA. It's not like even if she returned to Raw would she get a shout at all. Possibly considering how thin the woman's roster is on Raw. Personally rather Paige go to SD. Raw maybe perceived to be the A show. But it really isn't.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



3ku1 said:


> Rumours swirling Paige has signed with TNA. After she and ADR were spotted backstage at an Orlando TNA taping. Now I know I've read her before her parents hate TNA. Bit personally why not go to TNA. It's not like even if she returned to Raw would she get a shout at all. Possibly considering how thin the woman's roster is on Raw. Personally rather Paige go to SD. Raw maybe perceived to be the A show. But it really isn't.


She has contract with WWE until 2019, so she isn't signing anything any time soon


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



3ku1 said:


> Rumours swirling Paige has signed with TNA. After she and ADR were spotted backstage at an Orlando TNA taping. Now I know I've read her before her parents hate TNA. Bit personally why not go to TNA. It's not like even if she returned to Raw would she get a shout at all. Possibly considering how thin the woman's roster is on Raw. Personally rather Paige go to SD. Raw maybe perceived to be the A show. But it really isn't.


She was spotted backstage at TNA recently and that's all I know about it. They made sure to keep her off camera of course. But she is still under WWE contract so I doubt she's signing with them. Now unless she's doing secret negotiations behind their back, and somehow manages to get herself released from WWE, then I don't think she is going to TNA. I also don't think WWE will release her because they wouldn't want her to go to TNA.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Paige showing some thickness. Reading her twitter timeline. When she's not dedicating it as a shrine to Papi. Looks like she might be returning to a WWE thing soon.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

i can't beleive i miss her at this point...since her absence from WWE,I stopped watching wwo youtube channel and all the stuff with wrestling..

i had nothing against ADR but this guy moved her away from the ring,and i really hate him now.(despite her injury which is a reason of this too)


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

paladin errant said:


> i can't beleive i miss her at this point...since her absence from WWE,I stopped watching wwo youtube channel and all the stuff with wrestling..
> 
> i had nothing against ADR but this guy moved her away from the ring,and i really hate him now.(despite her injury which is a reason of this too)


Dude she's injured what do you want her to be doing different?


Anyway who cares anymore? 

She goes back to WWE and it's exactly the same as when she was last there, with fans saying how her loss on Main Event was booked well. Cause I mean there's no chance she's actually used in any good manner. She's returning to put Sasha and Nia over before promptly falling back to the canteen where WWE see her fitting best

So I guess we should start loving Total Diva's and enjoy fake Paige in a movie? As well as just enjoy Paige BEING in WWE rather than actually enjoy anything she does in WWE. Hell not like I've enjoyed anything with Paige for the past 2 years anyway.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

i just want her back in the WWE & challenging for the raw women's title when the time's right.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Kristie Wilson said:


> i just want her back in the WWE & challenging for the raw women's title when the time's right.


She's never winning that Raw title, never.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



Caffore said:


> She's never winning that Raw title, never.


She might, if all the horsewomen are in SD and they put the current SD womens roster on RAW :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> She might, if all the horsewomen are in SD and they put the current SD womens roster on RAW :grin2::grin2::grin2:


Well true...feel Raw is the main brand so it will always be the girls they want to push for real. That means 4HW and any major girls coming out of NXT. 

Paige will never get a push on Raw I feel, hell I can't even see her winning a feud/PPV match on Raw. She returns to Raw in May/June she is losing to Sasha and Nia, or Bayley if she returns as a heel. Thats literally the only options right now for her on Raw.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



Caffore said:


> Well true...feel Raw is the main brand so it will always be the girls they want to push for real. That means 4HW and any major girls coming out of NXT.
> 
> Paige will never get a push on Raw I feel, hell I can't even see her winning a feud/PPV match on Raw. She returns to Raw in May/June she is losing to Sasha and Nia, or Bayley if she returns as a heel. Thats literally the only options right now for her on Raw.


Paige a two time wellness policy violator, is not going to pin horsewomen....

Maybe if she goes to Smackdown she can have a chance at a title.......but with asuka going there probably not....


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

tictac0987 said:


> Paige a two time wellness policy violator, is not going to pin horsewomen....
> 
> Maybe if she goes to Smackdown she can have a chance at a title.......but with asuka going there probably not....


I doubt asuka is going there she's just filling in for Naomi. Like when Liv Morgan was at MSG

But true I doubt Paige has a shot in WWE full stop tbh


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

tictac0987 said:


> Paige a two time wellness policy violator, is not going to pin horsewomen....
> 
> Maybe if she goes to Smackdown she can have a chance at a title.......but with asuka going there probably not....


I don't see how breaking the wellness policy makes a difference. Roman did look at him now. We'll show Wwes sexism if she diddnt get a real push because of that. She's also in a movie produced by The Rock. So I don't see how any of this is relevant. SD she would prob have a better chance. But Wwe are in the middle of a big Bliss push. So I don't see how she fits their. A feud but title win? Unlikely.


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



3ku1 said:


> I don't see how breaking the wellness policy makes a difference. Roman did look at him now. We'll show Wwes sexism if she diddnt get a real push because of that. She's also in a movie produced by The Rock. So I don't see how any of this is relevant. SD she would prob have a better chance. But Wwe are in the middle of a big Bliss push. So I don't see how she fits their. A feud but title win? Unlikely.


Not to mention Orton, who got two strikes but then had one removed before he became champion. The Wellness Policy and WWE's adherence to it is tricky.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



3ku1 said:


> I don't see how breaking the wellness policy makes a difference. Roman did look at him now. We'll show Wwes sexism if she diddnt get a real push because of that. She's also in a movie produced by The Rock. So I don't see how any of this is relevant. SD she would prob have a better chance. But Wwe are in the middle of a big Bliss push. So I don't see how she fits their. A feud but title win? Unlikely.


She has no chance on Raw, and very little chance on SD. To be quite honest I don't believe she is ever winning a WWE title again. For the movie she'll be in a feud that month for the title, but she won't win it. 

Honestly, I don't think she's winning a feud again for the next 2 years. Wouldn't be shocked if she doesn't win another singles PPV match either (hell if she is in more than 7 PPV matches full stop between now and 2019 I'll be amazed). 

And before anyone calls that crazy, she hasn't won a feud or a singles PPV match in 3 years, so another 2 is pretty damn plausible in my eyes. 

D'ya like Paige on Total Diva's, or are you just happy to have Paige in WWE and don't actually care if she is wrestling or not. Because thats the only route to happiness with her now, for at least 2 years.

Sad part is due to her neck she'll probably just straight retire in 2019, and her whole WWE career will amount to a 4 month push in 2014 and nothing more. That will be the peak of her wrestling life. Pretty sad really.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



3ku1 said:


> I don't see how breaking the wellness policy makes a difference. Roman did look at him now. We'll show Wwes sexism if she diddnt get a real push because of that. She's also in a movie produced by The Rock. So I don't see how any of this is relevant. SD she would prob have a better chance. But Wwe are in the middle of a big Bliss push. So I don't see how she fits their. A feud but title win? Unlikely.


You know Roman is an exception to the rule ...as is Orton...they have a high status in the wwe...


Paige is not Nikki Bella with pull in the company...

As for the movie, has the wwe even promoted this movie yet..I know it is in the process but geez this is the rocks project and there is no mention of it and don't count on Paige getting to pin Charlotte for belts, just because of the movie hype....even if the wwe is mentioning it

Paige and her family right now are on a negative relationship with the wwe right now..especially her husband el Patron...so you think the wwe will push her...doubt it


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



AllenNoah said:


> Not to mention Orton, who got two strikes but then had one removed before he became champion. The Wellness Policy and WWE's adherence to it is tricky.


Why did they remove one?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



islesfan13 said:


> Why did they remove one?


You can remove one by doing community service, go to rehab or things like that


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



Mordecay said:


> You can remove one by doing community service, go to rehab or things like that


Not even that it's a class which I don't think they offer to everyone


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Does anybody know if Paige will be at wrestlemania 33?

She could be at the hall of fame ceremony, she and el Patron and her mom will be in Orlando..


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



tictac0987 said:


> Does anybody know if Paige will be at wrestlemania 33?
> 
> She could be at the hall of fame ceremony, she and el Patron and her mom will be in Orlando..


Why are they going to be in orlando?


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



islesfan13 said:


> Why are they going to be in orlando?


http://www.wrestlecon.com/speaker-lineup/alberto-el-patron/
http://www.wrestlecon.com/speaker-lineup/saraya-knight/

According to these sites they will be there on Friday and Saturday before wrestlemania but it could change...


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



tictac0987 said:


> http://www.wrestlecon.com/speaker-lineup/alberto-el-patron/
> http://www.wrestlecon.com/speaker-lineup/saraya-knight/
> 
> According to these sites they will be there on Friday and Saturday before wrestlemania but it could change...


TBH Ican see neither actually being at Mania or Hall of Fame


----------



## annieadd (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Some of you make this thread a chore to read.

You can get a strike removed via something they call the redemption program. Essentially if you do what a doctor says and don't violate the policy for eighteen months you can have one removed. 

IIRC every day of Wrestlecon only runs into the afternoon.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



annieadd said:


> Some of you make this thread a chore to read.
> 
> You can get a strike removed via something they call the redemption program. Essentially if you do what a doctor says and don't violate the policy for eighteen months you can have one removed.
> 
> IIRC every day of Wrestlecon only runs into the afternoon.


Much like most of Paige's run in WWE

Lets hope she's not in WWE for 18 months tbh. Unless we are happy for her to be in WWE just to be in WWE, because she's had all her success she's old news now for them.

And yeah that is true. But considering ADR fucking hates HHH and WWE attempting to undercut Saraya's business with the UK Championship show, I doubt they'll be in much mind to go.

BTW you have high hopes for Paige in WWE cause of the movie. Well see what they are doing to her family and see if your still confident. That movie means Paige has a job, but that just means sitting in the canteen for 2 years and filming for Total Divas.

But hey, I know too many fans who think thats great, because she gets to travel, or she gets to put over her friend Nia (that was suggested to me as a positive, she'd like putting her over cause she is her friend. Fuck her own career she'd be way happy with that.)


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

She'll come back when she comes back. We don't know for sure she won't get pushed. Vince has always seen her highley. I'm not saying it's a guareentee she returns and gets a pin fall over any of the 4H. But she well be a great addition for the Raws roster. And should add something to that division. She's had Woman title wins, Mania wins. I don't think it's a big deal if she is like a talent enhancement and they use her leverage and cred to enhance a programme. But that's jmo.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



3ku1 said:


> She'll come back when she comes back. We don't know for sure she won't get pushed. Vince has always seen her highley. I'm not saying it's a guareentee she returns and gets a pin fall over any of the 4H. But she well be a great addition for the Raws roster. And should add something to that division. She's had Woman title wins, Mania wins. I don't think it's a big deal if she is like a talent enhancement and they use her leverage and cred to enhance a programme. But that's jmo.


Fair enough if her being Natalya floats your boat. 

Just be aware that means no Womens title and no feud wins in the future. Also that means she won't be pushed. Explicitly so: she's there not to be pushed but to make other people go over

Personally, thats super shitty to me and I have no interest


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Poor girl can't catch a break isn't she?


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

I have a feeling this thread is about to get... Interesting..


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



Mordecay said:


> Poor girl can't catch a break isn't she?


There is one leaked photo that is 100 percent real, the others is fake especially the video....


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



Gainn said:


> I have a feeling this thread is about to get... Interesting..


As mouth breathers with no critical thinking skills think obvious fake nudes are real?


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



MShea said:


> As mouth breathers with no critical thinking skills think obvious fake nudes are real?


Ummmm some of it is real,.......


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

They're real.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

they are real get over it.


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Uh OH


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Seen the full clips, its definitely her.

"Practicing"


----------



## TraumaCaspian (Apr 24, 2013)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Yes, just saw the video on Twitter 100% her!


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

The practicing video is obviously not fake


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

listen up geeks do not post the vid or the pixs, if you do i will ban you asap and would will enjoy every second of it.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



CretinHop138 said:


> Seen the full clips, its definitely her.
> 
> "Practicing"


Pm me pleeease


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

TBH she may be better asking for a release now. She don't need WWE and it's going to be really unkind on her. Any hope for a push is long gone now. Be gone in 2 years anyway. Better just to save her neck now


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



Caffore said:


> TBH she may be better asking for a release now. She don't need WWE and it's going to be really unkind on her. Any hope for a push is long gone now. Be gone in 2 years anyway. Better just to save her neck now


Its better if she left the company on good terms, than be a laughing stock....


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Why are so many acting like getting hacked and videos of her having sex are a huge crime on Paige's part? If anything, the WWE would look like assholes if they fired her over this.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



tictac0987 said:


> Its better if she left the company on good terms, than be a laughing stock....


She's leaving the company a laughing stock already mate. Better leave as one who can lift her arms than a ruined laughing stock


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



Kabraxal said:


> Why are so many acting like getting hacked and videos of her having sex are a huge crime on Paige's part? If anything, the WWE would look like assholes if they fired her over this.


Not gonna fire her but it is very clearly jobber city gor her now until 2019. Leaving as Paige the loser who fucked her life up then had trashy nude leaks


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



Kabraxal said:


> Why are so many acting like getting hacked and videos of her having sex are a huge crime on Paige's part? If anything, the WWE would look like assholes if they fired her over this.


True its just sex, wasnt like she was abused or doing something illegal, she consented to it... but it looks like she was kind of naive and young and being used by someone..

People are feeling sorry for her and the WWE might do nothing about this and go after the hackers..but I hope she leaves the company on good terms if she does leave, ..

If she does go back to WWE, maybe a big babyface push?


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

2 more videos now, facial and changing room fuck. Just exactly how many are there? I feel so sorry for her if I'm honest.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Why are so many acting like getting hacked and videos of her having sex are a huge crime on Paige's part? If anything, the WWE would look like assholes if they fired her over this.


Exactly. If they fire her for someone else leaking her private video then they are cunts


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



tictac0987 said:


> True its just sex, wasnt like she was abused or doing something illegal, she consented to it... but it looks like she was kind of naive and young and being used by someone..
> 
> People are feeling sorry for her and the WWE might do nothing about this and go after the hackers..but I hope she leaves the company on good terms if she does leave, ..
> 
> *If she does go back to WWE, maybe a big babyface push?*


No chance. Not enough are sympathetic in fact I rekon theres more a chance of lots of derogatory chants ruining her. In fact I feel thats a certainty


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Oh she had sex and theirs a sex tape. What a thrill it must be for all of you lol. If anything Paige gets sympathy. For being hacked in such a personal way. 300 replies on the General wwe page. This forum is Pathetic honestly. Is she a porn star.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

I mean, technically they're hypocrites if they don't fire her. The argument for not inducting Chyna into the Hall of Fame was HHH saying "What if the kids google her name?". Well, now if I google Paige's name I can watch her fuck anytime I want.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

KC Armstrong said:


> I mean, technically they're hypocrites if they don't fire her. The argument for not inducting Chyna into the Hall of Fame was HHH saying "What if the kids google her name?". Well, now if I google Paige's name I can watch her fuck anytime I want.


Paige is not from the 90's though. She has no connection to HHH and his family. The likelihood of his kids typing Paige is very slim. This has nothing to do with Wwes hypocrisy. It's about equal rights. Rollins had nudes leaked. I don't see wwe firing Paige because she had a sex life. Unless they confirm what we already know know they are sexist. Hhh comments about Chyna were more directed at the fact she was a porn star. Paige is not. She had a previous relationship where they partaked in enamours activities. And it was leaked. Well WWE fire her over this? If they do Paige has all rights to sue imo.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



CretinHop138 said:


> 2 more videos now, facial and changing room fuck. Just exactly how many are there? I feel so sorry for her if I'm honest.


Apparently theirs meant to be 8 total by the end of the day, including a watersports one :lmao :lmao


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Paige is freaky in the bedroom and other locations :lol. Is that a crime? No. Is hacking someone's personal photos? Yep. Well not in the court of law. But it's more of a crime then what Paige did.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



Caffore said:


> Not gonna fire her but it is very clearly jobber city gor her now until 2019. Leaving as Paige the loser who fucked her life up then had trashy nude leaks


Sex is trashy? Okkkaaaay.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Any future push just went up in smoke. It's not her fault that her nudes and sex tapes got leaked, but this incident, coupled with all the problems she's created in the last few months will stop any future championship or high profile feud.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



3ku1 said:


> Oh she had sex and theirs a sex tape. What a thrill it must be for all of you lol. If anything Paige gets sympathy. For being hacked in such a personal way. 300 replies on the General wwe page. *This forum is Pathetic honestly*. Is she a porn star.


Quit the forum then, make a statement if you feel so disgusted, if not don't pretend you didn't search for the videos/pics when you probably did


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Quit the forum then, make a statement if you feel so disgusted, if not don't pretend you didn't search for the videos/pics when you probably did


Actually your the pathetic one. I diddnt search for any video pics or videos. Why would I I'm not depraved. And I actually have respect for woman unlike a lot on this forum. Don't make statements about me or presumptions about me. With no basis what so ever. This is not a democracy I'm allowed to have my opinion. You just have to look at the title change of this thread.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Looking in this thread after 5 hours of shenanigans like


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



3ku1 said:


> Actually your the pathetic one. I diddnt search for any video pics or videos. Why would I I'm not depraved. And I actually have respect for woman unlike a lot on this forum. Don't make statements about me or presumptions about me. With no basis what so ever. This is not a democracy I'm allowed to have my opinion. You just have to look at the title change of this thread.


Yeez dude, learn how to write first, your post doesn't make sense at all

And I believe you, you didn't search for any videos/pics :eyeroll


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Paige has been messy for the past year but I feel bad for her. I hope she has the support of her loved ones and gets her life together. 

This scandal will eventually die down but the internet never forgets. This can and probably will follow her for years. Lita had to cut her career short due to harassment. I don't think she should be fired but WWE isn't always fair when it comes to their practices. If I were her, I'd ask for my release and regroup.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



3ku1 said:


> Paige is not from the 90's though. She has no connection to HHH and his family. The likelihood of his kids typing Paige is very slim. This has nothing to do with Wwes hypocrisy. It's about equal rights. Rollins had nudes leaked. I don't see wwe firing Paige because she had a sex life. Unless they confirm what we already know know they are sexist. Hhh comments about Chyna were more directed at the fact she was a porn star. Paige is not. She had a previous relationship where they partaked in enamours activities. And it was leaked. Well WWE fire her over this? If they do Paige has all rights to sue imo.


About suing the company most companies especially ones that give contracts to their personnel said contracts usually have a morality clause that would protect the issuing company from litigation if an employee is terminated for violating said clause.

I also think that with the age of Triple H's kids and Paige being someone in the company that they would be more likely to do a google search of Paige than they would their father's ex girlfriend who also by all accounts had no connection to Triple H's family aside from being a former employee of his in-laws.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Everyone in this thread with broken wrists tonight, ER's everywhere on notice. :mj2


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Sorry it looks like this thread set the record for posts.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Woods :drose


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

If they were leaked without her permission (which is skeevy as heck in an of itself), then it shouldn't effect anything either way.

After all, it's not like they aren't plenty of other people on the roster who have taken part in "revealing" stuff, either officially or otherwise. 

Also releasing her while The Rock of all people is backing a movie based on her family and her life, might not go over to well.

By those standards, Seth Rollins has to go since pictures of his "goods" were leaked without his permission. Lana and Maryse have to go because they've posed nude (and Lana had a nude scene in a TV show). Asuka needs to go since she's done graveure videos, etc.

You see the slippery slope here and how ridiculous it would be?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Paige is not only boring in the ring but also in sex.

She can't cut a promo and can't suck a dick. 

She has no talent in her mouth.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

The WWE fire her , no way....besides people have done worse like murder...

...it's only harmless sex, I mean everybody does it and post videos online no matter how nasty, what's the big deal...she's a grown woman who makes choices..she was a young woman experiencing sex that's all, no big deal everybody has skeletons in their closet...not everybody is decent..

Maybe the Maddox used Paige because she was young and naive or maybe Paige wanted to please her man.,.

Now, she is getting married to the man of her dreams, El Patron....supposedly in May, a beautiful thing..she maybe won't come back to WWE...


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

The latest stuff cannot be defended. She is the victim of it being leaked but what she is doing, I mean Kids touched that title


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

What Paige did imo was immoral to say the least. The title involved? Lol. Where was this girls self respect. 2 nights In Chyna. Orgys etc. If anyone had any respect for her now. Well that's gone. It is a slippery slope so I don't think Expect WWE to fire Paige. I mean where's the precedence being set? But they may want to encourage Paige to take her employment where. Maybe Brazzers.


----------



## Settlers51 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

So Paige likes sex as much as the average woman. Big deal.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

She shouldn't be let go for the leaks. Everybody has a right to their own sex life, and they were leaked without her consent.

Letting Maddox cum on the NXT Women's Title? That's a different story....


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



3ku1 said:


> What Paige did imo was immoral to say the least. The title involved? Lol. Where was this girls self respect. 2 nights In Chyna. Orgys etc. If anyone had any respect for her now. Well that's gone. It is a slippery slope so I don't think Expect WWE to fire Paige. I mean where's the precedence being set? But they may want to encourage Paige to take her employment where. Maybe Brazzers.


None of it is bad really apart from the title. Everything else is pretty normal (if kinky) sexual activity. The title shit, thats misusing company property. Stupid fucking mistake.

Still a fan and still hope the best for her likely away from WWE now, but that fuck up cannot be defended and she deserves every punishment.

But thats all it is, a fuck up being mixed in with a healthy sexual appitite


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

:focus


----------



## Settlers51 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

By the way; I fear for the health of Scott Hall's penis.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



Settlers51 said:


> By the way; I fear for the health of Scott Hall's penis.


wait, was Hall one of the guys in the leaked videos?


----------



## Settlers51 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



MERPER said:


> wait, was Hall one of the guys in the leaked videos?


No but he has a big Paige fetish.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



Settlers51 said:


> No but he has a big Paige fetish.


right right right my bad


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



Steve Black Man said:


> She shouldn't be let go for the leaks. Everybody has a right to their own sex life, and they were leaked without her consent.
> 
> Letting Maddox cum on the NXT Women's Title? That's a different story....


Paige can give a crap about the nxt women's title....
Or any fake strap...
She is rich, popular and what does she care...wrestling is all a work...
She'll be sipping margaritas with El Patron in Mexico


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



tictac0987 said:


> Paige can give a crap about the nxt women's title....
> Or any fake strap...
> She is rich, popular and what does she care...wrestling is all a work...
> She'll be sipping margaritas with El Patron in Mexico


I fail to see what that has to do with whether she should be released or not.

Quite frankly, if she has the attitude that you're suggesting, then good fucking riddance.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



tictac0987 said:


> Paige can give a crap about the nxt women's title....
> Or any fake strap...
> She is rich, popular and what does she care...wrestling is all a work...
> She'll be sipping margaritas with El Patron in Mexico


ain't gonna stop us from getting these jokes off, and i'm pretty sure she cares about her reputation.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Whoever edited the title of the thread show yourself so I can give you rep for making me laugh


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

I think the title of the thread is disgusting and unfair to paige. Her shit was private and she made a mistake but people shouldn't be joking about her misfortunes. I recommend closing this thread and leaving paige alone at this time. She made a mistake when she was younger but she's still the victim.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



islesfan13 said:


> I think the title of the thread is disgusting and unfair to paige. Her shit was private and she made a mistake but people shouldn't be joking about her misfortunes. I recommend closing this thread and leaving paige alone at this time. She made a mistake when she was younger but she's still the victim.


She let Maddox cum on a WWE championship, and kept picture of it. What a victim right?

It's over, there's no defending that.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



Strategize said:


> She let Maddox cum on a WWE championship, and kept picture of it. What a victim right?
> 
> It's over, there's no defending that.


I'm literally not defending any of it. I'm just saying jokes like this about a victim of a cyber crime is immoral imo.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



Mango13 said:


> Whoever edited the title of the thread show yourself so I can give you rep for making me laugh


:bosstrips



islesfan13 said:


> I think the title of the thread is disgusting and unfair to paige. Her shit was private and she made a mistake but people shouldn't be joking about her misfortunes. I recommend closing this thread and leaving paige alone at this time. She made a mistake when she was younger but she's still the victim.


Oh so now you want to close the thread, when I first closed it, it was all bitching "oh, why you close the thread all us paige fans need a thread" Nope, not doing it. I'm gonna let the jokes off all day. I don't give a shit about making a mistake, i don't think letting Maddox bust a nut on the title or the 3way a mistake. I'll tell you what if you wanna leave the thread and never return that's fine by me..


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



islesfan13 said:


> I think the title of the thread is disgusting and unfair to paige. Her shit was private and she made a mistake but people shouldn't be joking about her misfortunes. I recommend closing this thread and leaving paige alone at this time. She made a mistake when she was younger but she's still the victim.


Truth.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

El Patron and Paige still go out on a date ain't givin a......


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

He loves her clearly and Doesent give a shit about her mistakes when she was younger. Paige is a victim here. Yes she was brain
Dead to make some reckless decisions when her better judgement was clearly not existing. The whole belt thing is absolutely disrespectful not to mention the shit she did she did with eew Xavier while her creep bf watched on. And also I don't buy this whole it was private. Privacy does not exist in this day In age. Theirs always cameras around. She should of been more responsible clearly. That said Paige was a victim of a very volatile clearly abusive relationship. She is also the victim of cyber bullying. The threads on the main Wwe page are absolutely disgraceful. Anyone partaking in those threads and contributing should be ashamed of them selfs. I mean when the mod changes the title of this thread. The mod well, obvioisiey someone has to be level headed.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Pretty please with sugar and marshmallows on top...

Change the thread name...


----------



## Munkycheez (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Whoever edited thread title.....


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

So. How are you guys holding up?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



tictac0987 said:


> Pretty please with sugar and marshmallows on top...
> 
> Change the thread name...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Man, those 2 last videos, yeez


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



Mordecay said:


> Man, those 2 last videos, yeez


One video she did was very nasty...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

That cumshot cumpilation vid :drose

:focus


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



islesfan13 said:


> I think the title of the thread is disgusting and unfair to paige. Her shit was private and she made a mistake but people shouldn't be joking about her misfortunes. I recommend closing this thread and leaving paige alone at this time. She made a mistake when she was younger but she's still the victim.


shes not the victim lol

creep


----------



## fp_atl (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



islesfan13 said:


> I recommend closing this thread


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Per Meltzer Paige is safe. Having said that, expect 2 years of her jobbing as with everyrhing I see a 0% chance she ever gets used


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Meltzer Doesent have Any special knowledge. Ppl give that guy way too much credit imo. I can't see Paige wrestling for WWE ever again.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Allur said:


> shes not the victim lol
> 
> creep


Umm yeah of course she is. Private content and matarial of hers was leaked without her permission. Not to mentioned her abusuve relationship with Maddox. How is she not the victim.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



3ku1 said:


> Meltzer Doesent have Any special knowledge. Ppl give that guy way too much credit imo. I can't see Paige wrestling for WWE ever again.


Yeah, the guy gave away the Mania card between Survivor Series and the Rumble, but he doesn't know anything :eyeroll


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



3ku1 said:


> Umm yeah of course she is. Private content and matarial of hers was leaked without her permission. Not to mentioned her abusuve relationship with Maddox. How is she not the victim.


i have yet to see any proof of maddox being abusive (hint: you guys' psychosis doesnt count as proof)


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



Allur said:


> i have yet to see any proof of maddox being abusive (hint: you guys' psychosis doesnt count as proof)


he beat that pussy up tho :focus


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Saying Maddox is abusive is wrong.

What we do know though is Maddox had a fiance eho according to his own AMA had a baby in 2013 (around the time of this). Also in 2014 Paige said (TD I know) that she didn't trust men due to a past relationship where she was used and manipulated.

2 and 2 together, I would wager Maddox used her as a bit on the side while staying with his wife


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



Caffore said:


> Per Meltzer Paige is safe. Having said that, expect 2 years of her jobbing as with everyrhing I see a 0% chance she ever gets used


and after Paige is released she wont be able to get a job at TNA/Impact wrestling or hold a title anywhere in indy wrestling...

She has a bad reputation and thats not good for a wrestler or as a woman..

she should of never done that nasty sticky whiteout video.. yuck. :HHH

might as well retire? at 24?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



tictac0987 said:


> and after Paige is released she wont be able to get a job at TNA/Impact wrestling or hold a title anywhere in indy wrestling...
> 
> She has a bad reputation and thats not good for a wrestler or as a woman..
> 
> ...


Don't be ridiculous TNA and Indies would bend over backwards to get her.

Talk about morality in TNA, some of their large shareholders are neo-nazi's


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Caffore said:


> Saying Maddox is abusive is wrong.
> 
> What we do know though is Maddox had a fiance eho according to his own AMA had a baby in 2013 (around the time of this). Also in 2014 Paige said (TD I know) that she didn't trust men due to a past relationship where she was used and manipulated.
> 
> 2 and 2 together, I would wager Maddox used her as a bit on the side while staying with his wife


It's not wrong it's well documented. Maddox was the one who was abusuve towards her.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



3ku1 said:


> It's not wrong it's well documented. Maddox was the one who was abusuve towards her.


Where is it documented. 

I do agree that he looks like the one who manipulated her (no one ever mentioned abuse) but where is it well documented that it WAS him?

He seems like a peice of shit but I won't definitively say he is if I don't fully know


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

I expect zero documentation


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

IS Paige pregnant did anybody hear?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

So Paige's job is seemingly safe bar a big move by a sponsor. But there are some questions. Does she come back or chose to leave by ger own choosing? Is she used on TV again? What type of heat is she going to have?

I wonder? What does everyone thing


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



3ku1 said:


> It's not wrong it's well documented. Maddox was the one who was abusuve towards her.


Where is it documented at? Ever since these videos were released you've been desperately trying to spin the narrative that Moddox is abusive, yet when you've been asked multiple times to provide proof you've come up with nothing expect just continuing to spout off that he's abusive. You're literally the only person on the forum that I've seen say this.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



Caffore said:


> So Paige's job is seemingly safe bar a big move by a sponsor. But there are some questions. Does she come back or chose to leave by ger own choosing? Is she used on TV again? What type of heat is she going to have?
> 
> I wonder? What does everyone thing


I think she should not come back and start a family...

If the the Rock is still doing a movie about her life, she should make an small appearance and then leave...with some dignity..


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



Caffore said:


> So Paige's job is seemingly safe bar a big move by a sponsor. But there are some questions. Does she come back or chose to leave by ger own choosing? Is she used on TV again? What type of heat is she going to have?
> 
> I wonder? What does everyone thing


No clue. She'll probably get some heat backstage but that'll die down eventually. Honestly if Cena, Rollins and Lita can cheat on their significant others and face no repercussions then I don't see why Paige should be viewed as such broken goods.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



AllenNoah said:


> No clue. She'll probably get some heat backstage but that'll die down eventually. Honestly if Cena, Rollins and Lita can cheat on their significant others and face no repercussions then I don't see why Paige should be viewed as such broken goods.


Well those 3 were major players where as Paige is to WWE a midcard female/bit part in a reality show. Also she has prior stuff when those 3 don't...so....


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



tictac0987 said:


> IS Paige pregnant did anybody hear?


You read a tired rumour on Twitter. Why would it be different from all the other times it has been posted (daily)?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



MShea said:


> You read a tired rumour on Twitter. Why would it be different from all the other times it has been posted (daily)?


Can she actually have kids or was that TD bullshit. I mean sorry to bring up the leak but she does have a scar there.


----------



## MShea (Nov 27, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Creepy.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



MShea said:


> Creepy.


:focus
:focus
:focus
:focus
:focus


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



tictac0987 said:


> I think she should not come back and start a family...
> 
> If the the Rock is still doing a movie about her life, she should make an small appearance and then leave...with some dignity..


I'm inclined to agree, she will NEVER get a break from the portion of the fanbase that is usually the most vocal. I wouldn't be surprised if the reaction she gets is far worse than anything Lita received.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

So paige is in Peru with ADR


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



Caffore said:


> So paige is in Peru with ADR




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845735593216819201Oh my she showed her face in Public...!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

LOL, so the first "public" appereance of Paige is actually in my country lol. I was planning to go there, it was a pretty stacked card (both Hardys, ZSJ, Ricochet, ADR, Carlito, Pentagon and Fenix) but have some family issues this week and had to spend that money on medical tests. Let's hope she is doing better


----------



## Karnivore (Oct 13, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

I've only just heard about this (I take no interest in the WWE anymore).

Silly girl. She must've expected this would happen after the Celeb scandal in 2014, way to degrade yourself, especially with a complete twat like Brad Maddox


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



Karnivore said:


> I've only just heard about this (I take no interest in the WWE anymore).
> 
> Silly girl. She must've expected this would happen after the Celeb scandal in 2014, way to degrade yourself, especially with a complete twat like Brad Maddox


Do you say the same shit about Xavier Woods (a married man who is running around at the New York Stock Exchange like nothing happened) or is it different because he's not a woman?


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Is it just me or is there something seriously wrong with the fact that Xavier Woods is appearing at the New York Stock Exchange and on ESPN tomorrow night as if nothing happened while Paige has been through emotional Hell and is probably terrified to show her face in public because of the reaction she fears she will probably get?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



gsm1988 said:


> Is it just me or is there something seriously wrong with the fact that Xavier Woods is appearing at the New York Stock Exchange and on ESPN tomorrow night as if nothing happened while Paige has been through emotional Hell and is probably terrified to show her face in public because of the reaction she fears she will probably get?


Double Standarrds brother. Society screwed up idealogies. Woods and Maddox come across as heroes. Shot man. PAige get's riduclued as a whore. Fair enough, for the stuff she did. But whats the big deal. She did some stupid shit when she was younger. 5-6 years ago. She is clearly remoseful. Who woulden't be? LEt her move on. Everyone move on. I Think it is best this thread is taken down for a while, before all of this dies down.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



3ku1 said:


> Double Standarrds brother. Society screwed up idealogies. Woods and Maddox come across as heroes. Shot man. PAige get's riduclued as a whore. Fair enough, for the stuff she did. But whats the big deal. She did some stupid shit when she was younger. 5-6 years ago. She is clearly remoseful. Who woulden't be? LEt her move on. Everyone move on. I Think it is best this thread is taken down for a while, before all of this dies down.


Nah, this thread isn't going to taken down....

Maddox coming across as a hero? He's just as ridiculed as Paige..and he is just as embarrassed to show his face...

look at this:
:focus

everyones a victim in this hack 

Xavier on the other hand barely did anything..but i'm sure his wife and family is embarrassed...

Paige gets married tomorrow, she will look less of slut after she does but I hope her marriage isnt rushed because of this incident to shove it to all the haters....but they supposedly love each other to death so that's the reason..


----------



## Sir Moobs (Mar 28, 2017)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Xavier Woods should be fired along with Paige. What the fuck is wrong with these idiots? She's obviously a slut with daddy issues. Nasty bitch.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846918076859764737


----------



## Karnivore (Oct 13, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



gsm1988 said:


> Do you say the same shit about Xavier Woods (a married man who is running around at the New York Stock Exchange like nothing happened) or is it different because he's not a woman?


Nope, mostly because I have no fekkin idea who Xavier Woods even is, like I said, I take no interest in the company anymore.

If that was him in the video with Maddox and Paige then he's an idiot too, especially if he was married, then he's a straight up cunt. Difference here though is he didn't let Paige squirt all over his face and film it did he? Or allow someone else to knock one out over WWE property...


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



Sir Moobs said:


> Xavier Woods should be fired along with Paige. What the fuck is wrong with these idiots? She's obviously a slut with daddy issues. Nasty bitch.


And your obviousley ignorant and narrow minded. So Paige is a slut but the guys are not? This happened like 6 years ago. Not last week. Stop labelling her. Your just contributing to the cyber bullying generation.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


----------



## leodecraprio (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Per ADR's sober-stream: Paige having a medical evaluation at Tampa General this coming Tuesday


----------



## leodecraprio (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Guess they made it earlier


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Not gonna lie, I don't even care anymore. Paige is at best going to be Natalya level so why even care. She's irrelevant now in WWE.

At this stage now her career highlights can be Total Divas or losing to an NXT champion at a Takeover maybe. But idea's of a big return or a push of any kind isn't happening.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

i'll say a win at wrestlemania is up their too ^


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



3ku1 said:


> i'll say a win at wrestlemania is up their too ^


I meant on return. Thats what she has to look forward to for the next 2 years


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852800001558237185
Beautiful Singer?

Maybe a second career........


----------



## leodecraprio (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


----------



## INJU (Aug 10, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


----------



## leodecraprio (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Vince Vaughn's role in Fighting With My Family


----------



## leodecraprio (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

PSA: Some Paige merch is on clearance


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Just to clarify, not only does Paige have merch on clearance, but so does Sasha, Becky, and the Bella Twins for sure. There are approx 25 items across ALL of the Divas merch, not just 5 items for Paige. 

Although, I wouldn't really call it a full on clearance like when the company releases someone and starts selling everything for close to 99 cents until it's all completely gone. It's supposed to be some kind of "Spring Cleaning" Sale where the regular price is discounted a little bit.


----------



## leodecraprio (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

That girl doesn't look like Paige at all


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



Mordecay said:


> That girl doesn't look like Paige at all


I don't know if you've ever seen movies based on things that happened in real life but the actor never looks like the person they're playing. Ever.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874684344748605440
Potentially good news. Despite everything that's happened, of which I've had mixed opinions, I've always maintained I saw her being back in a WWE ring considering how long she's still locked in for.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

I don't see a return to WWE going well, I just don't.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



gsm1988 said:


> I don't see a return to WWE going well, I just don't.


Neither. Good too see her back. But Wwe have simply moved on. Womsns Wredtkimg is bright. An in a new era. She won't get a big push or something. Beyond Alexa and the 4HW. Hell her being Sister Abigail might be a real option at this stage. Hell what's Wwe got to lose.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



3ku1 said:


> Neither. Good too see her back. But Wwe have simply moved on. *Womsns Wredtkimg is bright.* An in a new era. She won't get a big push or something. Beyond Alexa and the 4HW. Hell her being Sister Abigail might be a real option at this stage. Hell what's Wwe got to lose.


Yeah, especially RAW :hbk1


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



3ku1 said:


> Neither. Good too see her back. But Wwe have simply moved on. Womsns Wredtkimg is bright. An in a new era. She won't get a big push or something. Beyond Alexa and the 4HW. Hell her being Sister Abigail might be a real option at this stage. Hell what's Wwe got to lose.


You never know, Papa Hunter might throw her a few bones if she dumps Del Rio and goes crawling back.


----------



## Darylwd (Mar 30, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Where is Islesfan? I am a long time lurker here but haven't been watching wrestling much due to poor Becky booking and the Sasha and Charlotte reign of terror that completely ruined any interest I had in WWE anymore. But Islesfan was my favorite poster here and I went to look for his posts and he hasn't been on here in forever. Does anyone know what happened to him?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



Darylwd said:


> Where is Islesfan? I am a long time lurker here but haven't been watching wrestling much due to poor Becky booking and the Sasha and Charlotte reign of terror that completely ruined any interest I had in WWE anymore. But Islesfan was my favorite poster here and I went to look for his posts and he hasn't been on here in forever. Does anyone know what happened to him?


I'm here kind of tired of wrestling so I haven't been on. I see lots of stuff has been going on with Paige though and hope she's ok.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Yeah her situation with ADR ain't good. I'm not assuming the worst. Unless it comes from the horses mouth. But Paige clearly needs more support. That is not just ADR.


----------



## Darylwd (Mar 30, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

I understand that. I barely keep up anymore outside of checking up to see if they actually use Becky right. Hope all is well with you and hope Paige can get past all this drama and be great again. Keep fighting the good fight though man your one of the good ones.


----------



## mshea1 (Apr 23, 2017)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



islesfan13 said:


> I'm here kind of tired of wrestling so I haven't been on. I see lots of stuff has been going on with Paige though and hope she's ok.


Remember you disputed me about her never returning?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

another video has surfaced online


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



the_hound said:


> another video has surfaced online


Where could one find said video?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*










She looked stunning last night!


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

She's looking good again


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Here's a few gifs


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

What a difference 24 hours makes....


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Paige has a new tattoo ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

_*Paige looks good in here new render. :book *_


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Did Paige spray tan this week before she went on TV? looked darker.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


>


Who's the blonde??



metallon said:


> Paige has a new tattoo ...


Don't really like it, although i'm not really a fan of stomach/chest tattoos.

But as long as Paige likes it, that's all that matters really


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



Ninja_Hedgehog said:


> Who's the blonde??


Looks like Lana :draper2 

and probably is considering this is Total Diva's set shots.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

I’m not really a fan of goth chicks but she looked really good on Smackdown.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

big knockers


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

I miss this Paige : no awful tattoos, no over-the-top makeup


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



They Call Him Y2J said:


> I miss this Paige : no awful tattoos, no over-the-top makeup


Maddox didn't miss her. His aim was on


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



brewjo32 said:


> Maddox didn't miss her. His aim was on


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

She looks way better now than she did 6-7 months ago. Whatever she had pumped into her lips, it looks like she got it sucked back out.

I'd butter her English muffin any God damn time of the God damn day.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

She's doing a good job as GM lately especially with the lack of overexposing herself which is smart.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



metallon said:


>


Nver been a Paige fan (everyone in this thread can probably attest to that) but after seeing some recent pictures of her she actually looks pretty good thesedays, less trashy.

The chest tattoo though, I'm not against it but the only woman I've ever seen pull off a chest tattoo is Rihanna. Paige's doesn't look too good. Seen worse though.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

17 years old ...


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Paige is starting to look like a pear


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

Paige, before she gets her treatment with the make-up gun ...


----------



## J_DoE (Aug 9, 2018)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

nice


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY to my girl Paige!*


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*

the gm look suits her, I must say!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*



metallon said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY to my girl Paige!*


Even though my former username was Paigelover, you my friend is Paigelover.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige Megathread the Sequel (All around her face, man Maddox drowned her face)*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033793943098482689
:homer


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks really good ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Ryder92 (Jul 24, 2018)

She was much more attractive in 2016. I don't know if she has had plastic surgery since then or what. But she looks a good bit different now.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

https://giant.gfycat.com/LankyHonoredFruitbat.webm


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

She's still beautiful. Don't know what many are talking about.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Juicy lips*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Solarsonic (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Dat booty ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh my fucking god ...










:sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

^ Second picture is when she looked the best. Quite sad when you see her current looks.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> ^ Second picture is when she looked the best. Quite sad when you see her current looks.


Don't think it's sad. She changed, but she is still a very attractive woman. Just don't like that make-up style of hers anymore. She looks amazing with less make-up, especially less lipstick.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

metallon said:


> Don't think it's sad. She changed, but she is still a very attractive woman. Just don't like that make-up style of hers anymore. She looks amazing with less make-up, especially less lipstick.


She probably also had a facelift, and she gained weight. Makeup is horrendous but it's not all to blame.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> ^ Second picture is when she looked the best. Quite sad when you see her current looks.


Personally I think she looks her best currently. She doesn’t look so trashy and dirty anymore. Only thing that hurts her is the red lipstick just does not suit her at all.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks like AJ likes Paige pretty damn much!


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm under the impression that WWE's movie about Paige's life will cover her life _before_ she wound up on Total Divas.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


>





metallon said:


> Oh my fucking god ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going back a bit but any more pics from either of these photo shoots?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

metallon said:


>





metallon said:


>


JESUS!!!! 

She looks incredible.

I know most of her fans think she looked better years back but she’s stunning thesedays. I was never a fan of hers but WOW she looks gorgeous.

Thanks for posting those.

Any chance there’s any gifs?

The first set would make for some sweet posters.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I personally think Paige is still very gorgeous!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092623408133750785


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

If there's one thing Paige (and Nikki Bella) needs to chance its the red lipstick, it just doesn't look good on her, makes her look a bit like a clown. Purples and pinks would suit her more.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

metallon said:


>


Does anyone know if she has had her nose done? Not a fan of her newest look but she is still pretty and her body is... HOT!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Damn, those legs!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1114659455453392896


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She's so sexy!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Her chest tattoo has really grown on me, I never had an issue with it but it suits her almost as well as RiRi's chest tattoo suits her.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I love this ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I think Paige is hotter than ever lately! Only the lipstick is alittle too much, if you ask me.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

metallon said:


> I think Paige is hotter than ever lately! Only the lipstick is alittle too much, if you ask me.


Totally agreed. She's never looked better. But the red lipstick just doesn't work for her. She'd suit pink, purple, blue, orange, but not red.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Totally agreed. She's never looked better. But the red lipstick just doesn't work for her. She'd suit pink, purple, blue, orange, but not red.


Seems Paige is quitting the ciggies.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

LongPig666 said:


> Seems Paige is quitting the ciggies.


Thats always a good thing.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

Digging' the short hair.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

She looks better than ever.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Paige is just very sexy!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

metallon said:


> Paige is just very sexy!


I've said it before, but its crazy to me that most people have soured on Paiges looks and claim she's over the hill, because she is so stunning thesedays. So gorgeous, wow. I was never a fan of hers for the longest time, she's a total babe thesedays.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I've noticed outside of the WWE she tends to go with darker shades of lipstick, yet whenever she's on WWE TV she's always wearing bright red lipstick which doesn't suit her at all.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She's so hot!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## ClauDee (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

metallon said:


>


The best she's ever looked!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

metallon said:


>


Its great to see she's in a good place, even after her second neck surgery. She's had some real low points when so much shit hit her at once but she seems to be doing really well thesedays.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

She can pull the look off!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

metallon said:


>


Yeah...thats hot as hell. Damn girl!!


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

metallon said:


>



Fucking hell id smash Paige looking that , she's much hotter with some weight on , I know she suffers from anarexia ( spelling wrong ) fucking hell nice one metallon green rep for you dude .


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Paige looks sexy as hell in those Calvin Klein Bra and Thongs woah .


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

So damn sexy!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I think she is hotter than ever!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

metallon said:


> I think she is hotter than ever!


Yep, she's stunning. So gorgeous.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

metallon said:


>


I'll say it; she's breathtaking.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## gRiMBMW (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/glo65o


----------



## topanga (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Soooo...has she had a boob job or what?

Or does she just have those Rihanna genes where when she puts on weight most of it goes to her breasts?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CAydsTCn1zV/

I don't know how to pull pics from Instagram but anyone who can should do it with the pics from this post it is straight fire folks

This woman is a goddess


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CAydsTCn1zV/
> 
> I don't know how to pull pics from Instagram but anyone who can should do it with the pics from this post it is straight fire folks
> ...


It’s fine, but here is a link where you might find new pics of Paige.






Reddit - Dive into anything







www.reddit.com


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Soooo...has she had a boob job or what?


Yes she even said it on her twitch account.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Plastic fantastic


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Jersey said:


> Yes she even said it on her twitch account.


I wasn't sure if she had or not. Cheers.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I wasn't sure if she had or not. Cheers.











Twitch


Twitch is the world's leading video platform and community for gamers.




www.twitch.tv


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## topanga (Aug 17, 2018)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Soooo...has she had a boob job or what?
> 
> Or does she just have those Rihanna genes where when she puts on weight most of it goes to her breasts?


boob job


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


>


I cant think of the words to describe how good she looks...


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


>


Not a complaint at all, but she's a long way removed for the Anti-Diva persona she once had.

God damn she looks amazing in a bikini.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## topanga (Aug 17, 2018)

plastic doll .
i loved.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/iavc71


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/ihs7d7


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I'll be blunt.

Her titties are epic.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/ijih9l


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/im42n2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Jersey said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/im42n2


Can you believe Vince is trying to take _this_ away from us?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Can you believe Vince is trying to take _this_ away from us?


Yeah it’s very eregious.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Could u imagine if a tape was "released" now after all her enhancements?
Break the internet
Brazzers need to offer her a deal


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/iwlk6y


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Jersey said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/iwlk6y


Her titties are so spectacular.



Aedubya said:


> Could u imagine if a tape was "released" now after all her enhancements?
> Break the internet
> Brazzers need to offer her a deal


Knowing how much her past leaks hurt her I wouldn't want it. But I did think this for a moment, enhanced Paige in a leak would be fantastic.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/iy2qgb


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/iy2qf8


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Bah gawd


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/j0rrj7


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/j28wvp


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/j43hdc


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Jersey said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/j43hdc


Thats hypnotic.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/j7os9h


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/j8yw29


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Jersey said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/j8yw29


I need more of this in my life.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/jalczg


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/jen9ut


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/jja9kj


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/jn2tlc


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/jqtmix


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Jersey said:


> View attachment 95707


Her tits are spectacular!


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Her tits are spectacular!


Well when you choose to buy them you may as well buy nice ones. She did that for sure


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/kycy6h


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/kyl49v


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/kykoax


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/kykosl


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/mstgrd


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Paige has embarrassment for us??? - this coming from someone that has turned her face into something that belongs on Freak-Show Alley.... yes, it was a filter, but people could be excused for thinking it was real.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/o61r5z


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/o7mo4y









PaigeCompTE0601 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share PaigeCompTE0601 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/oc8yl5


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/og2q3z


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/orhdsx


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Nice to see her looking well.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah, she looks really good. And seems happy thesedays.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

She looks great.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Jersey said:


>


WWE need to put her on TV. Find something for her to do, all she has to do is look hot.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> WWE need to put her on TV. Find something for her to do, all she has to do is look hot.


Paige vs Rhea would be fire.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/v6mq56


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vhn33e


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/vifww9


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> View attachment 127284


Dope


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleFap/comments/vuv15d


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleFap/comments/vuzfqn


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/wfhecn


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/wltepy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xknmye


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xko9ok


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xkzmlp


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/xqusu4


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/z049e5


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

december_blue said:


>


 Vey nice.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Vey nice.


Paige is a worthless jobber! We need Bayley! 🥵


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

G-UNIT DJ interviews Paige

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612718555258290178


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SarayaDyn011123 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share SarayaDyn011123 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------

